# استراحة الحصن > العاب الحانة >  متى اخر مره ؟.؟.؟.؟.؟.؟.؟.؟

## احساس المطر

هااااااااااااااايزززززززززز كيفكم..؟

 اليوم جبتلكم لعبة حلوه وان شالله تعجبكم...((
 طبعا" كل الالعاب نفس السيناريو .. انا اليوم جبتلكم ههه ما علينا ))

 اللعبة هيه انه كل واحد فيكم يسأل العضو اللي بعدو.....
 (((((( متى اخــــــــر مره...............))))))ويسأل اي شي بدو اياه..اوك

 انا رح ابدا....يللا
 متى اخـــــــر مره اكلت بهدله من من البابا....؟ :SnipeR (40):

----------


## طوق الياسمين

قبل شي اسبوع

مت اخر مرة اكلت منسف؟

----------


## mylife079

الجمعة الماضيه 

متى اخر مرة كنت معصب وزعلان؟؟

----------


## حبيبة نايف

اليوم
متى آخر مرة نمت من قلبك؟؟ (محرومة نوم)

----------


## rand yanal

*وأنا سنه أولى جامعة كان الراس لساته صافي ..
متى آخر مرة وقعت وانكسرت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

اخر مرة كنت بصف اول ثانوي بس وقته تكسرت تكسير  :Eh S(7): 

متى اخر مرة ضحكت من قلبك ؟

----------


## (dodo)

لما حكيت مع هيا صاحبتي قبل يومين
متى اخر مرة قرأت قرآن

----------


## mylife079

مبارح الساعة 11 الجزء العشرين الحمد لله 

متى اخر مرة رحت رحله ؟؟

----------


## Sc®ipt

قبل 4 شهور تقريبا

متى اخر مرة تهاوشت و تضاربت مع حدا ؟؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

مبارح بليل انا واختي بس ما كان في اي اصابه  :Smile: 

متى اخر مره حكيت تلفون مهم ؟؟

----------


## mylife079

قبل نص ساعة 

متي اخر مرة فرحت فيها وكنت مبسوط؟؟

----------


## (dodo)

قبل شوي *_^
متى اخر مرة نمت وشبعت نووووووووووم

----------


## mylife079

زماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان 

متى اخر مرة فتت هون ؟؟؟

----------


## Sc®ipt

الساعة 3 و نص الصبح

متى اخر مرة رحت اشتريت اغراض للبيت ؟؟

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

من 14 سنة تقريباً

متى اخر مرة كذبت ؟؟؟

----------


## Sc®ipt

قبل 10 دقايق هع هع هع

متى اخر مرة حسيت انك مظلوم ؟؟

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*اليوم ههههههههه .. تأخرت عن الدوام وبررت تأخيري انو الطريق أزمة سير وفي الواقع راحت علي نومة* 
*متى آخر مرة قبّلت ايد امّك؟*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*هههههه سبقتني زيد .. اوك ، من زمان ما حسيت اني مظلوم يمكن من سنة* 

*نفس السؤال السابق ، متى كانت آخر مرة قبّلت ايد امّك؟*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

هدوء ما بعرف لو راح تصدق أو لأ...بس والله كنت بدي اسأل نفس السؤال المرة الجاي

يوم الاربعاء الماضي

وانت؟

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*اكيد بصدقك يختي .. كتير بشتاق للوالدة وبشتاق لتقبيل يديها  آخر مرة كانت بالمطار قبل سفري من 3 شهور تقريبا ..*

*متى آخر مرة نزّلت ويندوز؟*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

زمااااااااااااااان

متى اخر مرة سمعت محمد عبد الوهاب؟؟

----------


## Sc®ipt

من 8 شهور تقريبا

متى اخر مرة عملت انجاز مهم بحياتك ؟؟

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

من 3 شهور تقريباً

متى اخر مرة حضرت عرس؟

----------


## Sc®ipt

عرس صديق عزيز علي ب 28\4

متى اخر مرة نمت نومة على تعب و استمتعت فيها ؟؟

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

اليوم بعد الظهر

متى اخر مرة أكلت بطيخ؟؟

----------


## طوق الياسمين

من زمان شوي لأني مو صحبة معوو

متى أخر مرة ضليت صاحي للصبح بلا نوم ؟؟

----------


## معاذ ملحم

قبل سنه ..

متى اخر مرة دخلت السجن

----------


## Sc®ipt

قبل اسبوعين ...

متى اخر مرة عشت فيها اجواء دراسية خالصة ؟؟

----------


## غسان

_مش خالصه خالصه .. ب اخر خمسه مع الفاينل تاع الفصل الماضي ...

خالصه خالصه بجوز اخر ايام التوجيهي 

متى اخر مره نمَيت على حدا ؟؟؟_

----------


## طوق الياسمين

قبل شي 5 ايام

متى اخر مرة اعترفت بحبك لحدا؟

----------


## غسان

_قبل  سنه بالزبط .. وهي كانت اول مره واخر مره 

 متى كانت اخر مره حسست حدا انه حشره ؟؟؟؟_

----------


## طوق الياسمين

والله قبل فترة منيحة بس بطلت اشفوه حشرة هلأ لأنه صار أصغر

متى أخر مرة شكبت همك لحدا؟

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

قبل اسبوع  :SnipeR (9): 

متى اخر مرة رمقت حدا بنظرة إزدراء؟؟

----------


## طوق الياسمين

والله سؤالك مش عبث الك طبعا من اسبوع

متى أخر مرة زعلت من اُختك؟

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

الاسبوع الماضي بس زعل براني لانها حبيبتي وأغلى من روحي  :SnipeR (93): 

متى اخر مرة كسرت إشي بالبيت؟؟

----------


## Sc®ipt

قبل 10 دقايق

متى اخر مرة عصبت فيها صح ؟؟

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

قبل سنة تقريباً عصبت كتييييييييييييييييييير

الله لا يعيدها لاني كنت متل المجنونة

متى اخر مرة بكيت من قلبك؟؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

من 11 يوم ... والله لا يعيدها ..

اخر مره .. قرات كتاب؟؟

----------


## طوق الياسمين

اليوم

متى أخر مرة نزفت دم؟

----------


## Sc®ipt

قبل اسبوعين او ثلاث

نفس السؤال ..

----------


## طوق الياسمين

نرفت دماء الهوى في كل لحظة
ودماء الجسد عند تقطيعي لـ البصل قبل ايام  :Frown: 

متى أخر مرة تورطت بقضية انت يغنى عنها؟

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

قبل 6 سنوات

متى اخر مرة تحممت؟؟

----------


## طوق الياسمين

امبارح

متى أخر مرة بكيت؟

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

قبل شوي على موضوع بلاك انجل "حلم يطرق الابواب"

وانت؟؟

----------


## طوق الياسمين

عند سماعي لحظة ودعاك لـ ابراهيم الحكمي  :Frown: 

متى أخر مرة ضحكت من قلبك؟

----------


## &روان&

*من زمان ما ضحكت من قلبي*
*متى اخر مرة قبلت يد امك*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

من أسبوعين لاني من وقتها ما شفتها  :Frown: 

متى اخر مرة احتضنت والدك ؟؟

----------


## طوق الياسمين

أمبارح لما زبطتلو التلفون حضني  :Frown: 

متى اخر مرة شعرت بالوحدة؟

----------


## Sc®ipt

اليوم ...

متى اخر مرة ارتسمت دمعة بعيونك و احتارت تزل ولا ما تنزل ؟

----------


## طوق الياسمين

قبل شوي

متى أخر مرة ندمت على شي؟

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

امبارح 

متى اخر مرة فتحت مع نفسك صفحة جديدة؟

----------


## &روان&

*بيني وبينك خلص الدفتر من كتر ما فتحت صفحات جديدة*
*متى اخر مرة   حضرت افلام كرتون*

----------


## Sc®ipt

اليوم كنت احضر مع اخوي بس بيني و بينك ما الها الطعمة زي زمان ...

شو متوقع يكون فطورك بكرا ؟؟؟

----------


## &روان&

مقلوبة.........

----------


## Sc®ipt

فين السؤال ؟؟؟؟

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

متى اخر مرة اكلت جبنة بيضا مع بطيخ؟؟

----------


## &روان&

اللي زمان ما اكلت الجبنة مع بطيخ
متى اخر مرة ........ زرت
 الدكتور

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

من 3 سنوات والحمد لله ما وصلت دكتور  :Smile: 

متى اخر مرة تصدقت؟؟

----------


## طوق الياسمين

امبارح

متى اخر مرة نمت ودموعك بعيونك  :Frown:

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

أول امبارح..  :Frown: 

متى آخر مرة صابك مغص شديد؟؟؟

----------


## (dodo)

قبل اسبوع 
متى اخر مرة ضحكت من قلبك

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

اليوم  :Smile: 

متى آخر مرة زرت عمتك؟؟

----------


## &روان&

*قبل رمضان بيوم*
* نفس السؤال*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

زمان بحكم بعد المسافة هي بعمان وأنا بإربد 

متى أخر مرة زرت خالتك؟؟

----------


## Sc®ipt

هي زارتني يوم الجمعة الماضي

متى اخر مرة عصبت فيها و كسرت اشي من العصبية ؟؟

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

قبل 3 سنين وكنت متل المجنونة (الله لا يعيدها)

متى اخر مرة لبست الكوفية الاردنية ؟؟

----------


## &روان&

والله اللي زمان ما لبستها ؟
متى اخر مرة نعمل فيك/ي مقلب

----------


## طوق الياسمين

من زمان كتير ما صارت فيي

متى اخر مرة لعبت غماية؟؟

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

من وانا صغيرة 

متى اخر مرة اكلت مكدوس باذنجان ؟؟

----------


## طوق الياسمين

هديك المرة  :Smile: 

متى أخر مرة  زعلت من امك؟

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

حبيبتي امي ما بزعل منها  :Smile: 

متى اخر مرة لبست ثوب؟؟

----------


## &روان&

ما عمري لبستو.
متى اخر مرة قبلت يد امك/ي؟

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

يوم نتائج التوجيهي لاني كنت زايرة عند اهلي  :Smile: 

متى اخر مرة اكلت مجدرة؟؟

----------


## طوق الياسمين

من زمان

متى أخر مرة زعلت حدا قريب منك؟

----------


## Sc®ipt

والله هاي الفترة انا دايما زعلان من شخص قريب مني

متى اخر مرة درست ؟؟

----------


## طوق الياسمين

امبارح  :Smile: 

وانت؟؟

----------


## Sc®ipt

زمااااااان بجوز قبل شهرين او ثلاث

متى اخر مرة قلبت فيها روتينك ؟؟

----------


## طوق الياسمين

قبل شهر  :Frown: 

متى اخر مرة عصبت؟

----------


## (dodo)

قبل شوي
متى اخر مرة طلع مشوار حلو

----------


## طوق الياسمين

من زمان كتير

متى أخر مرة شربت نسكافيه؟

----------


## (dodo)

قبل 4 اشهر كنت بحب اشربه بالمدرسة بس 
متى اخر مرة نمت بكير ؟

----------


## طوق الياسمين

قبل شي 5 سنوات

متى اخر مرة غفيت وانت قاعد؟

----------


## Sc®ipt

ممممممممممم من شهر تقريبا

متى اخر مرة كتلت حدا ؟؟

----------


## (dodo)

مبارح اختي الصغيرة 
وانت ؟

----------


## طوق الياسمين

اليوم ضربت بنت اخوي

وانت؟

----------


## Sc®ipt

اليوم كتلت اخوي الصغير

متى اخر مرة قعدت فيها قعدة راااااااااااااااااااااايقة لحالك ؟؟

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

اليوم

متى اخر مرة بكيت من قلبك؟؟

----------


## (dodo)

قبل اسبوع ويوم 
متى اخر مرة ضحكت من القلب

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

امبارح..

متى اخر مرة تأثرت من قول احدهم وبكيت من عظمة كلماته؟

----------


## &روان&

قبل شهر تقريبا من كلام ماما
متى اخر مرة ركبت باص ؟

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

من زماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان .. صراحة مش ذاكرة حتى  :Smile: 

متى اخر مرة نمت برا البيت؟؟؟

----------


## طوق الياسمين

قبل شي أسبوعين عند دار خالي

وانت؟

----------


## (dodo)

قبل شهر عند دار جدي
متى اخر مرة غيرت تلفونك

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

قبل سنه واكمن شهر..

اخر مره درست فيها ؟؟

----------


## (dodo)

8/6 /2011كان اخر امتحان الي 
انت ؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

الخميس .. كان عندي اخر امتحان ..

اخر مره حضرت افلام كرتون ؟؟

----------


## طوق الياسمين

امبارح توم وجيري

وانت؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

مبارح ..كمان توم وجيري ..مع ولاد اختي 

اخر مره حكيتي فيها مع صاحبتك؟؟؟

----------


## (dodo)

اول مبارح 
متى اخر مرة زرت اصدقائك

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

زماااااااااااان

اخر مره نمت فيها ؟؟

----------


## (dodo)

اليوم عالخمسة الفجر 
متى اخر مرة اكلت فلافل

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

الخميس الماضي الماضي ..

اخر مره اشتريت فيها ملابس ؟؟

----------


## وسام المصري

قبل شوي مع امي ههههههههههههه
متى اخر مرة صومت

----------


## (dodo)

اخر مرة صمتها اليوم وبكرة وبعدو وبعدو ان شاءالله 
متى اخر مرة عملتو جمعة عائلية

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

بنتائج التوجيهي الاسبوع الماضي

متى اخر مرة اكلت علكة؟؟

----------


## &روان&

والله مبارح من دودو 
متى اخر مرة اكلت كنافة ناعمة

----------


## Sc®ipt

اليوم

متى اخر مرة سهرت سهرة حلوة مع اصحابك برا البيت ؟؟

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

من زماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااان

متى اخر مرة زرت البحر الميت؟؟

----------


## (dodo)

ولاااااااااااااااااااااااااا مرة 
متى اخر مرة حضرت فيلم مصري

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

من زمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان

متى اخر مرة غنيت اجنبي؟

----------


## &روان&

ولا مرة 
متى اخر مرة حضرت فلم رعب وشو اسمه؟

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

ما عمري حضرت افلام رعب .. بخاااااااااااااااااااااااااف :Emb3: 

متى اخر مرة اكلت مجدرة؟؟

----------


## &روان&

والله برمضان كله ما اكلتها يمكن قبل رمضان بكتير
ما هو اسعد يوم في حياتك ؟

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

لم يأتي بعد ... بس اللعبة متى اخر مرة !!!

متى اخر مرة اتسحرت؟؟

----------


## &روان&

صح معك حق خربطت
 امبارح اتسحرت
متى اخر مرة روحت السوق؟

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

من زماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااان

متى اخر مرة كتبت بحبر بلون اخضر

----------


## &روان&

من ايام المدرسة يمكن
 متى اخر مرة طلعت على الاسطوح

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

قبل اربع ايام لما طلعت انشر الغسيل  :Smile: 

متى اخر مرة دهنت كريم يدين ؟؟

----------


## &روان&

كل يوم بالليل
متى اخر مرة اكلت  تين؟

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

امبارح على الفطور من تين شجرتنا ممممممممممممم

متى اخر مرة مشطت شعرك؟؟

----------


## &روان&

امبارح
متى اخر مرة نمت بدري

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

امبارح .. 

متى اخر مرة لبست بنطلون بني ؟؟

----------


## &روان&

قبل 5 سنين
متى اخر مرة  اكلت دوالي

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

قبل رمضان 

متى اخر مرة صليت على النبي ؟؟

----------


## &روان&

قبل شوي اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد
متى اخر مرة  شربت قهوة

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

امبارح بعد الفطور .... أخ على فنجان قهوة هلأ  :Smile: 

متى اخر مرة زرت عمتك؟؟

----------


## &روان&

قبل رمضان بيوم
متى اخر مرة قعدت قعدة حلو مع اصحابك

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

هلأ قاعدة قعدة حلوة معك  :Smile: 

متى اخر مرة اكلت شيبس؟؟ممممممممم بحبه هههههههههه

----------


## &روان&

[QUOTE=العقيق الاحمر;556765]هلأ قاعدة قعدة حلوة معك  :Smile: 


 فعلا قعدة حلوة

 قبل يومين
متى اخر مرة اكلت بوظة

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

اول امبارح بالليل 

متى اخر مرة حسيت حالك مش ملحق تكتب ؟؟هههههههههههه

----------


## &روان&

هلأ ههههههههههههههه مش ملحق عليكي
متى اخر مرة فتحت الفيس بوك

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

هههههههههه وانا كمان مو ملحقة  :Smile: 

اليوم فتحت الفيس الصبح 

متى اخر مرة حكيت بالتلفون؟؟

----------


## &روان&

فبل ساعة
متى اخر مرة عبيت رصيد؟

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

من زماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان .. ما معي إلا 3 قروش من 10 أيام هههههههه

وانت؟؟

----------


## &روان&

ههههه نعمة الريحة والا العدم
انا من اسبوع عبيت وفي 60 قرش
متى اخر مرة اتصورت؟

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

بالاستوديو قبل 3 سنوات لجواز السفر 
بس بالخلوي قبل اسبوع  :Smile: 

متى اخر مرة روحت على الملاهي ؟؟

----------


## &روان&

من زماااااااااااااااااااااان يمكن وانا صغيرة
وانت؟

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

كمان من زماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان ما روحت عليها ومن انا صغيرة 

متى اخر مرة طبخت؟؟

----------


## (dodo)

اليوم قليت بطااطا 
متى اخر مرة تلقيت هدية من احد ومن مين ؟

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

قبل اسبوع .. من اهلي 

متى اخر مرة تفرجت على الاخبار؟؟

----------


## (dodo)

الله وكيلك كل يوم مع الوالد الله يخليلي ياه 
متى اخر مرة لعبت حاكم جلاد

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

والله من زمااااااااااااااااان كتير ما لعبتها يعني بدك تحكي من وانا بالمدرسة 

متى اخر مرة اكلت بالمطعم؟؟

----------


## (dodo)

من زماااااااااااااااااااان
متى اخر مرة اكلت منسف

----------


## &روان&

قبل اسبوووووووووووع
متى اخر مرة قرات كتاب حلو؟

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

من زمان والله ما قرأت كتاب حلو

متى آخر مرة تفرجت على برنامج طبخ؟؟

----------


## &روان&

امبارح  على فتافيت
وانت؟

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

هلأ على فتافيت  :Smile:  بتفرج على حورية المطبخ 

متى اخر مرة تصدقت؟؟

----------


## Sc®ipt

قبل ساعة ...

متى اخر مرة رجليك وجعوك ؟؟

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

هلأ باللحظة هاي بوجعوني كتييييييييييييييير

متى اخر مرة حسيت بصداع؟؟

----------


## طوق الياسمين

امبارح

متى اخر مرة حسيت بوحدة؟

----------


## Sc®ipt

الأسبوع الماضي ...

متى اخر مرة سهرت سهرة حلوة مع اهلك ؟؟

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

قبل رمضان 

متى اخر مرة شعرت انك اخرس في لحظة انت بأمس الحاجة فيها للكلام؟؟

----------


## طوق الياسمين

امبارح

متى أخر مرة هبت نسمة وحسيت قديش انك محتاج هـ النسمة؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

قبل مبارح .. يمكن كنت مشتاقلها واجت بوقتها ..

اخر مره حسيت انك محتاج تفضفض لحدا .؟؟

----------


## طوق الياسمين

دائما

متى اخر مرة دهنتو بيتكم؟؟

----------


## إن الله يراك

خخخخ والله يا طوق الياسمين انا اتزوجت قبل شهرين يعني بيتنا اندهن قبل 4اشهر
متى اخر مرة كان نفسك تصرخ؟؟؟

----------


## طوق الياسمين

دائما يكون في نفسي

متى أخر مرة جليت؟

----------


## إن الله يراك

ههههههه قبل شوي هاد الجلي لابد منه
متى اخر مرة رحت الملاهي؟

----------


## طوق الياسمين

من عُمر 12 سنة
وانت؟؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

من شهر تقريباً 

متى آخر مره قرأت قرآن ؟؟

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

اليوم ..

متى اخر مرة بكيت من الفرح؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

زمان كتير 


متى اخر مره  عملت عمل خيري

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

لانه خيري ما راح اجاوب  :Smile: 

متى اخر مرة حلمت وانت نايم؟؟

----------


## Sc®ipt

*الليلة الماضية ..

اخر مرة عصبت فيها منيح ؟؟*

----------


## دموع الغصون

مبارح بليل 


متى آخر مره عملت شي وندمت عليه ؟؟

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

في 25 /9 / 2010  :Frown: 

وانت؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

8 نيسان 2011 
الله يعدمني هيك تاريخ  .. لاول مره بحياتي بند


متى اخر مره دخلت مدرستك الابتدائيه ؟

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

8/ 1985

متى أخر مرة شعرت بصداع ؟؟

----------


## Sc®ipt

*الآن 

متى اخر مرة كنت مريض فيها ؟؟*

----------


## دموع الغصون

من اسبوع لهلا 

متى اخر مره قرأت قصة لطفل ؟؟

----------


## معاذ ملحم

بحياتي كلها   ما قرأت  لطفل قصة ... هههه

متى اخر مرة قدمت الخير للناس ..؟؟

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

صراحة بإستمرار بقدم الخير للناس  :Smile: 

متى أخر مرة حضرت فيلم على MBC2 ؟؟

----------


## Sc®ipt

*من اكثر من شهرين

متى اخر مرة كنت تعبان فيها ؟؟*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*طول مافي دوام في تعب 


متى اخر مره لبست شماغ ؟؟*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

والله مش متذكر ..

متى اخر مرة قعدت فيها مع جدك وجدتك ..؟؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

*الاسبوع الماضي 

متى اخر مره اكلت كبه ؟؟*

----------


## الوسادة

*يمكن الشهر الماضي

متى آخر مرة رحت رحلة ؟؟؟*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

الجمعة الماضية ..

متى اخر مرة رحت زيارة ع المستشفى لعند مريض ..!!

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

من زمااااااااااااان .. الحمد لله ما في حد بعرفه مريض  :Smile: 

متى اخر مرة كذبت؟؟

----------


## معاذ ملحم

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

مبارح .. :Baeh: 

وانتِ متى اخر مرة كذبتِ ..  :SnipeR (44):

----------


## الوسادة

*ههههه ليش بتضحك ؟؟؟ 


انا آخر مرة كزبت يوم الخميس طلعت من اللاب حكيت للدكتور انه عندي امتحان و مع هالكزبة بصير آخر مرة كزبت هلأ ههههههه


متى آخر مرة رحت عحفلة ؟؟*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

اخرة مرة .. ب عرس هدوء عاصف .. :Wink: 

وانتِ .. نفس السؤال ..؟؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

*من شي اسبوعين كنو 

متى آخر مره قرأت كتاب لمطالعة ذاتيه مو لدراسه


*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مبارح بالمكتبة ..

وانتِ ..؟؟ نفس السؤال

----------


## دموع الغصون

*انا هلا بقرأ بروايه 

متى اخر مره سالت سؤال لوحدك هون وماحكيت وأنت ؟ نفس السؤال ؟؟؟*

----------


## Sc®ipt

*هههههههههههههههه
اليوم

متى اخر مرة تعشيت مع اصحابك \ صاحباتك و سهرت معهم ؟؟*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

قبل شهر .. بس عن جدكانت سهرة حلوه كثير ..

.
.
.

متى اخر مرة نزلت على الحسبة واشتريت خضرة وفواكه للبيت ..؟؟

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

ولا مرة بحياتي نزلت على الحسبة  :Frown:  نفسي بهيك مشوار لاني محرومة منه 

متى آخر مرة لبست بلوزة اورانج ؟؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

*من اسبوع 

متى آخر مره قعدت مع حالك و فكرت بوضعك وقيمت ذاتك ؟؟*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مبارح ......

متى اخر مرة سمعت فيها خبر حلوو  :Icon26:

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

من زمان  :Frown: 

متى اخر مرة شعرت بالاستياء ؟؟؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*اليوم بوقت التسجيل..


متى اخر مره شعرت فيها انك بحاجه لتكون وحيد.!!*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*أمبارح

متى أخر مرة صحيت على واقع مرفوض؟؟*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*اليوم ، للأسف دائماً الواقع بخذل الأحلام 


متى آخر مره حكيت لا ؟؟؟*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*اليوم "لآ و60 لأ"

وأنت؟؟*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*انا ما بحكي لا كتير بس بنفذ معناها 
كمان اليوم 


متى آخر مره رسمت ؟؟*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*اليوم عـ الكتاب بـ المحاضرة 

متى أخر مرة طلعت مشوار؟؟*

----------


## بسمه

*السبت 
متى أخر مرة حضرت فيلم بالسينما*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

ما عمري دخلت سينما  :Frown: 
راح ادخل قريباً انشالله 

متى اخر مرة فلوزت (صابتك انفلونزا)؟

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

واالله ما بتزكر ههههههه
متى اخر مرة بكيت؟؟

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

اليوم  :Frown: 

متى اخر مرة حلمت حلم حلو ؟؟

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*قبل 3 أيام

متى أخر مرة سمعت فيها اخبار؟؟*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

قبل شوي .. وانا بالتكسي ..

متى اخر مرة شربت فيها يانسون

----------


## Sc®ipt

*اليوم

متى اخر مرة قرفت اشي اسمه مواصلات ؟؟*

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

من زماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان الي ثلاث اسابيع نفسي اشوف بسه المهم اقدر اتحرك واطلع برة البيت 


متى اخر مرة تمشيت   :SnipeR (68): ؟

----------


## معاذ ملحم

ههههههههه ... انا اصلا اليوم يلي ما بمشي فيه بتعقد كثير .. لازم كل يوم امشي 

متى اخر مرة لاعبت فيها طفل صغير ..

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

من زمااان  :Frown:  ما في صغار حولي 

متى آخر مرة روحت على مكتبة لـ تقراً؟؟

----------


## معاذ ملحم

اليوم بالجامعه ..

وانت نفس السؤال ...؟؟

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

من زمان ما روحت مكتبة .. بس بقرأ بالبيت كتب دايماً   :Smile:

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*قبل 3 ايام

متى اخر مرة ركبت بسكاليت؟؟*

----------


## Sc®ipt

*يمكن قبل 5 شهور كنت بتمشى بالحارة انا والشباب ولقيت ولد معه واحد و اخذته منهم شوي 

متى اخر مرة سمعت فيها راديو ؟؟*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

اليوم .. وكل يوم تقريباً  :Smile: 

متى اخر مرة طلعت على الأسطوح؟؟

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*يييييييييييييييييييي من زمان

متى أخر مرة عديت نجوم؟؟*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

بجوز ومن انا بصف اول هههههههه

متى اخر مرة اكلت سمك؟؟

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*سؤال ملغم [امبارح] بتعرفي ما انتِ

متى أخر مرة اتحممت؟؟*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

ههههه
اليوم ..

متى اخر مرة حضرت مباراة؟؟

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مبارح ..  :7anoon: 


متى اخر مرة تمشيت فيها تحت المطر ..

----------


## shams spring

*اليوم...بس كان المطر خفيف ....
متى اخر مرة طلعت ع سوق؟؟*

----------


## Sc®ipt

*نفسي اطلع ع السوق بس مش لاقي وقت

يمكن من شهر

متى اخر مرة صحيت الصبح بكير و كنت حاس حالك نشيط ؟؟*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

امبارح  :Smile: 

وانت؟؟

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*من زمان

متى أخر مرة انجرحت؟؟*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

من قبل يومين ..

وانت متى اخر مرة صار فيها راسك يوجعك .

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

كل يوم راسي بوجعني  :Frown: 

متى اخر مرة حطيت حِناء ؟؟

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*من زمآن
متى أخر مرة جليت؟؟*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

من زماااااااااااااااااان

متى اخر مرة فلوزت .. :Icon13:

----------


## دموع الغصون

*لهلا مفلوزه هوبهيك جو في حد صاحي 

متى آخر مره 

بصراحة مطلقه تبهدلت من بابا أو ماما ؟؟؟*

----------


## إن الله يراك

قبل ما اتزوج بأسبوع يعني قبل 7 اشهر اتبهدلت من ماما لاني عنيدة هههههه

متى اخر مرة اسمعت خبر حلو ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

*مممممممممممممم
من يومين 


متى آخر مره طقعلك حد ؟؟؟
*

----------


## إن الله يراك

قبل شوي هههههههه

متى اخر مرة كسرت شغلة؟

----------


## معاذ ملحم

قبل شوي .. لاني تضايقت من شغله ..

وانتا .. متى اخر مرة سمعت فيها اغنية فيروز   *

*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*ممممممممممممممممممم من زمان كتير من شي سنه 

متى آخر مره انتظرت حد وما اجى ؟؟؟*

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

اممم من سنتين تقريبا 

متى اخر مرة اشتقت لحد؟

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مبارح ..

وانت .. نفس السؤال ..؟؟

----------


## شذى الياسمين

قبل يومين او تلات ...



متى اخر مره تمنيت  شي و تحقق ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*من زمآن كتير
متى أخر مرة امتحنت امتحان؟؟*

----------


## إن الله يراك

مبارح واتنين كمان

وانت؟

----------


## Sc®ipt

*اخر امتحان امتحنته كان اول رمضان لما تخرجت

متى اخر مرة اكلت فيها عسل ؟؟*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*اليوم الصبح 


متى آخر مره شربت زنجبيل ؟؟؟*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*انا عسل ما في داعي اكل عسل 
متى أخر مرة شربت بيبسي*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*ما بحبه..

متى اخر مره نسيت فيها شي.؟؟*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*انا معي زهايمر بنسى قبل شوي شو عملت واااااااااااع

وأنتَ؟*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*انا ذاكرتي 100% شغاله الحمدلله ما بنسى شي 


متى آخر مره سمعت لكاظم ؟؟*

----------


## إن الله يراك

قبل اسبوعين

متى اخر مرة اطلعت رحلة؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

*من اسبوعين نزلت لعجلون واربد 


متى آخر مره اكلت شوكلاه ؟؟؟؟*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

من زمان 

متى اخر مرة  ندمت فيها على شي عملتة ..؟؟

----------


## داليا

_قبل سنة
__متى اخر مرة حبيت من قلبك_

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*كل يوم بحب من قلبي

متى آخر مرضت؟؟*

----------


## داليا

_زمان
__متى اخر مرره بكيتي .._

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*قبل اكمن يوم ..

متى اخر مره نسيت انك تنسى.؟؟*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*نسيت أنساك ... انا ما بحب انسى شي 


متى آخر مره 

جمعت بين صلاتين*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

قبل اسبوع .. 

متى اخر مرة نزلت لك دمعة .. وليش ..؟؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*اليوم .. بدي ارتاح بس

متى اخر مره شربت فيها قهوه.؟؟*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

اليوم ..

متى اخر مرة زرت فيها القصور الملكية..

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

*ولا مرة 

متى اخر مرة حسيت انك فاقد اعصابك وبتتصرف بتهور؟؟*

----------


## إن الله يراك

قبل ساعتين

وانت؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

*مبارح 

متى آخر مره عملت أي طبخه بتحبها كتسلايه مو واجب*

----------


## الوسادة

*مبارح عملت بيض عيوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون عالفطور 


متى آخر مرة رحت رحلة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*من شهر تقريباً 

متى آخر مره نمت وشبعت نوم ؟؟*

----------


## Sc®ipt

<![if !ie]>
*اول مبارح كنت مروح من الشغل تعبان عند بيت خالي و نمت من الساعة 9 للساعة 9

متى اخر مرة حسيت حالك درست دراسة صح ؟؟*
<![endif]>

----------


## دموع الغصون

هالاسبوع جد دراسه صح وان شاء الله تكون النتائج مرضية 


متى آخر مره 

صدعت صداع فضيع ؟

----------


## Sc®ipt

<![if !ie]>
*مبارح صابني صداع مش طبيعي لما واجهتني مشكلة بكود و قعدت اكتر من 4 ساعات و انا بحاول احل المشكلة

متى اخر مرة اكلت فيها معجنات ؟؟*
<![endif]>

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

*الجمعة الماضية كنت عند اهلي وعملت بيتزا واكلنا سوا 

متى اخر مرة تهاوشت مع حدا؟؟*

----------


## إن الله يراك

مبارح

متى اخر مرة انتبهت على فوائد واضرار اكلك؟

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

دائما بس صعب ان اتخلى عن عادتي الصحية الخاطئة

متى اخر مرة بكيت

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

*اول امبارح 

متى اخر مرة راجعت دكتور ؟؟*

----------


## بياض الثلج

من شهر 

متى آخر مرة فتت ع الحصن ؟  :Eh S(5):

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

*امبارح الفجر .. وهيوتني هون هلأ 

متى اخر مرة كذبت؟؟*

----------


## بياض الثلج

لما حدا يسألني كيفك ؟ بكذب باجابتي 

متى آخر مرة رأيت دموعك وانت تبكي ؟

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

*اول امبارح 

متى اخر مرة غيرت جرة غاز بإيدك؟؟*

----------


## بياض الثلج

هههههههههههه الحمدلله ما بغير 
الغاز ممدود بالحيطان  :SnipeR (66): 

متى آخر مرة تفرجت ع التلفزيون ؟

----------


## shams spring

هياتني بتفرج ع تلفزيون ^_^متى اخر مرة درست ل 8 ساعات متواصلات؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## بياض الثلج

من سنتين ونص  :Eh S(20): 

متى آخر مرة  :Eh S(5): استخدم هذا الوجه الاحمر الجميل ؟؟؟

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

*من زمان ..

متى اخر مرة استعملت التلفون الارضي؟؟*

----------


## shams spring

*ههههههههه يوم الخميس ....عصبت شوي ع دكتورة لانها قهرتني بالمناقشة بدها تعرف البيضة مين باضها والجاجة مين جابها 

متى اخر مرة  اكلت بدون وعي؟؟؟؟*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*اليوم على الغدا 


متى آخر مره 


لعبت شطرنج*

----------


## Sc®ipt

*بجوز قبل 12 او 11 سنة لما كنت بصف سابع اظن

متى اخر مرة حسيت حالك مبدع و بشو ابدعت ؟؟*

----------


## ملكه الاحساس

مش متزكره


متى اخر مره نسيت شو نسيت؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## بياض الثلج

كل لحظة بنسى شو كنت نسيت 

متى آخر مرة دندنت ؟

----------


## ملكه الاحساس

اليوم الصبح 

متى اخر مرة انتقمت؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

*مو متذكرة لاني ما بنتقم .. واترك الانتقام لله المنتقم الجبار 

متى اخر مرة تابعت مسلسل من أوله لأخره؟؟*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*من زمان من شي 8 سنوات 

متى آخر مره لعبت بألعاب أطفال ؟؟*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

*من اسبوع هههههههههه

متى اخر مرة انخنقت من الجو اللي حولك وما قدرت تتنفس ولا تعبر عن اللي جوااك ؟!*

----------


## إن الله يراك

أول مبارح

وانت؟

----------


## Sc®ipt

*من زمان ,, لأنه في شخص بحكيله كل الي ببالي

متى اخر مرة اجتمعت مع كل العيلة على الفطور ؟؟*

----------


## إن الله يراك

يوم الاحد

متى اخر مرة انسيت كل الناس الحواليك وانسيت نفسك؟

----------


## ملكه الاحساس

انا نفسي انسه همومي بس مابعرف انسه

* متى آخر مره بكيت من قلبك ؟ شو سبب*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*يوم الاحد شو السبب مارح احكيه 


متى آخر مره حكيت موبايل مع حد برى البلد ؟؟؟*

----------


## إن الله يراك

بعيد الاضحى حكيت مع خالتي بسوريا

وانت؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

*اليوم الظهر 


متى آخر مره كسرت شي متعمد ؟؟*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

*ما عمري كسرت اشي وانا متعمدة 

مت اخر مرة ضحكت من قلبك ؟؟*

----------


## (dodo)

والله من زمان 
وانت

----------


## إن الله يراك

مبارح اضحكت من قلبي وانا بكتب بالمنتدى

متى اخر مرة  العبت بالتلج؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

*السنه الماضيه 

متى آخر مره رن موبايلك من رقم مو مسيف عندك ؟؟**
*

----------


## ملكه الاحساس

من زمان لما كنت حاطه خدمه اغنيلك 


*متى آخر مره شربتي مياه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*هلا قدامي 


متى آخر مره 


لونت رسمه مع طفل ؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## ملكه الاحساس

من زمان كتير

متى اخر مرة ضربت اخوك او اختك او اي فرد من العائله؟

----------


## أمجاد الشموخ

*ما عمرو خطر في بالي هيك شي

متى أخر مرة  نصحة أحد من البشر*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

قبل يومين .. إستشارني أحد أصدقائي بموضوع معين وقدمتلة بعض من النصائح ..

متى اخر مرة زرت فيها المناطق السياحية في الاردن .. متى و وين ..؟؟

----------


## (dodo)

زماااااااااااااااااااااااان  رحت على عجلون 
متى اخر مرة سمعت اغنية بتحبها

----------


## مادلين

امبارح المسا اغنية بحبك مش حقول تاني وائل جسار

متى اخر مرة اتزاعلت مع الماما؟؟؟؟

----------


## بسمه

ما بتزاعل مع الماما  بس اول مبارح زعلت مني شوي وراضيتها  :Smile: 
متى اخر مرة مشيت تحت المطر .؟؟

----------


## إن الله يراك

قبل اسبوع تقريبا

متى اخر مرة ندمت على قرار اتخذته في حياتك؟

----------


## معاذ ملحم

قبل سنه  (( اني تخليت عنها ))

*وانتا متى اخر مرة نزلت لك دمعة .*

----------


## إن الله يراك

قبل ساعة
 بس اسمعت اغنية بحبها كثير.......يوم بسنة
وانت؟

----------


## (dodo)

على امتحان الرياضيات كان صعب بس الحمدلله مزبطة فيه 
متى اخر مرة شحنت بطاقة

----------


## بسمه

تقريبا ب 7 -1 
متى اخر مره  شربت نسكافيه ؟؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

*مبارح 


متى آخر مره قعدت مع تيته او جدو وسمعت منهم قصص ؟؟؟*

----------


## إن الله يراك

قبل 4 اشهر قبل ما يموت جدي  بأسبوعين كان يحكيلنا قصصهم زماااااااان الله يرحمه والله اشتقتله مووووووت

متى اخر مرة احلمت بإنسان بتحبه؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

*الله يرحمه يارب :: ان الله يراك : تعيشي وتترحمي 

مبارح حلمت بتيته 


متى آخر مره عملت فحوصات دوريه ؟؟*

----------


## تحية عسكريه

بوقت الفحص الطبي العسكري قبل 4 أشهر 

*متى آخر مره أشنقت لحبيبك موت ؟*

----------


## إن الله يراك

مبارح وكتييييييييييييييير كمان

وانت؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

*في حالة شوق دائمة لكل من أحب 


متى آخر مره طاوشت طوشه كبيره وربحت المعركه ؟؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## (dodo)

انا واختي ههههههههه
وانا ربحت 
متى اخر مرة نمت بكير

----------


## دموع الغصون

برافو عليكِ ان شاء الله دائما تربحي بس مو بالطوش بحياتك 

آخر مره نمت بكير من شهرين 

متى آخر مره طلعت مشوار مع صحابتك / أصحابك ؟؟؟؟

----------


## (dodo)

اخر مرة من شهر لما كان عندي اخر حصة بالمركز  بس خلصنا الحصنة رحنا انا وصاحباتي ولفينا واكلنا بالمطعم وكيفنا
اخر مرة لعبت لعبة السلم والحية

----------


## دموع الغصون

*ههههههههههههههههه دودو السلم والحيه الها مكانه خاصه عندي 
يمكن من اسبوع نزلنا بالحيه 


متى آخر مره لبست بلوزه لون بنفسجي ؟*

----------


## (dodo)

مبارح لبست بلوزة صوف لونها بنفسجي ورحت فيها عالامتحان ولما رجعت كانت بتنقط مي من الشتا هههههه
متى اخر مرة سممعت اغنية فيروز عودك رنان

----------


## دموع الغصون

*من زمان ما سمعت فيروز جد مو مزكره متى 


متى آخر مره مشيت تحت المطر بإرادتك ؟؟
*

----------


## إن الله يراك

بإرادتي!!!!!!!    الشتوية الماضية

وانت؟

----------


## معاذ ملحم

بجامعة جرش مشيت تحت المطر بس كان جوحلوومن الاخر .

انت متى اخر مرة رحت فيها لمنطقة عسكرية ..؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

قبل يومين طلبيه بالمصنع لمستدوعات الجيش بالزرقا 

انت متى اخر بكيت من كل قلبك ؟

----------


## إن الله يراك

قبل سنة تقريبا رحت ع كتيبة بابا وضليت عنده بالمنام يومين

متى اخر مرة حسيت فيها انك تعباااااااااااان ونفسك اتنام ايام وشهوووووووووور؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

إمبارح بس 

متى اخر مرة ضربت حدا بعنف ؟

----------


## إن الله يراك

هههههههه  قبل شهر بس مو بعنف

وانت؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

ولا مره 

متى آخر مره 

حكيت مع حد مسنجر ؟؟

----------


## إن الله يراك

قبل يومين مع صديقتي الي بإربد

وانت؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

*هلا مسن ومنتدى 

متى آخر مره مليت وزهقت ؟؟؟*

----------


## إن الله يراك

اليوم العصر

انت؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

*من قبل لكمل امتحانات ولهلا وتستمر الحكاية 


متى آخر مره زعلت من حد زعل كبير ؟؟؟*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*اول مبارح 

متى اخر مره اكلت فيها سمك قلي .*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*ولا مره اكلته بحياتي ومستحيل اكل سمك أو أي ماكولات بحرية 


و أنت ؟؟؟*

----------


## إن الله يراك

قبل اسبوعين بس شوي مو قلي

وانت؟

----------


## معاذ ملحم

اليوم بدي اوكل سمك قلي ....... شو بحبها كثير .

بتحب السلطه .

----------


## دموع الغصون

صحتين وهنا على قلوبكو " الله يراك " ، " معاذ "

اها بحب السلطة كتير 

متى آخر مره 

لقطت دحنون بايدك ؟؟

----------


## إن الله يراك

الربيع الماضي اصلا ما في احلى من دحنوووووووووون اربد

شو اكتر لون بتحبه؟

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*الأحمر ..

وانتِ ..؟؟
*

----------


## إن الله يراك

الوردي والاحمر

متى اخر مرة كسرت شغلة؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

*كسرت شغله بالعمد من شهر تقريباً لكن غصب عني من اسبوع 


متى آخر مره شيكت على ميلاتك ؟؟*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مش متذكر .. بس ع الفيس دايما بشيك ..

وانت ؟؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

*قبل لادخل المنتدى شيكت على ميلاتي اما الفيس انسى بالمناسبات لادخل حسابي الفاتح الباقي سكرتهم 

متى آخر مره استخدمت الرسام ؟؟؟*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

قبل اسبوع .. ههههههههههه

وانت ؟؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

*حسب شادي - ابن اخوي - شو بحكم علي بس كنو قبل اسبوع 


متى آخر مره 

كذبت بقصد ؟؟*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*قبل يومين..

متى اخر مره 

فكرت تدرس.؟؟*

----------


## دموع الغصون

قبل اخر امتحان 

متى آخر مره 

لونت رسمه

----------


## بسمه

زمااااااان كتير يمكن قبل سنة ..  متى اخر مره حضرت مباراة  ؟؟

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*اليوم .. صدفه طبعا .. كنت قاعد بركب حزانه عند واحد ف بيتو   و كان قبالي التلفزيون ... هههههههههههه


انتا متى اخر مرة  شفت فيها حادث مؤلم .!!!.*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*قبل شهرين سياره قدامي عملت حادث 

متى آخر مره 
سمعت  لـ الهام المدفعي ؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مش عارف ..

على سيرة الاغاني .. متى اخر مرة سمعت فيها لـ هاني شاكر .

----------


## دموع الغصون

*بكرهه لهاني وما بسمعله إلا ازا كنت مجبوره لهيك مو مزكره متى 


متى آخر مره لعبت بالتلج ؟؟؟؟*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

السنه الماضيه .. كنت بالجامعه ( عجلون )  وكانت تثلج و لعبنا بالثلج ... شعوووووووووور لا يوصف .

متى اخر مره اجاك ازعاجات عـ التلفون متل ما بصير معي حالياً .

----------


## دموع الغصون

*من زمان كتير


متى آخر مره 
بعتت مسج ؟؟*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مبارح .. لــ شخص عزيز عـ قلبي هاشم بيك .

وانت ..؟؟

----------


## بسمه

الجمعه ...
متى اخر مره تغديت برا البيت .؟؟

----------


## إن الله يراك

قبل اسبوع

متى اخر مرة بكيت بحرارة ؟

----------


## (dodo)

لما فرمت البصل اليوم مع امي 
متى اخر مرة نمت برا البيت

----------


## إن الله يراك

قبل شهر

وانت؟

----------


## بسمه

قبل 3 اشهر 
متى اخر مرة صحيت من النوم بوقت متاخر (  العصر مثلا )  .؟

----------


## إن الله يراك

العصر؟؟؟ امممممم يمكن قبل 4 اشهر!!!!!!!!!!

وانت؟

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*اليوم بس مش العصر : لما روحت من الشغل نمت وصحيت عـ الساعه 6.30 ... 

متى اخر مره تلفونك ما إرتاح من كثرة الاتصالات ..*

----------


## إن الله يراك

ههههه قبل سنة

وانت؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*زمااااااااااااااان

متى اخر مره ندمت على غلطه .؟؟*

----------


## إن الله يراك

مبارح

انـــــــت؟

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*انا بحياتي ما ندمت على شي عملته .. لومهما كانت الظروف ..


وانت ..؟؟*

----------


## &روان&

ما في شي بيستاهل اندم عليه
متى اخر مرة طلعت طلعة حلوة

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*قبل اسبوعين ..على وادي الريان بـ جديتا وكان منظر بجنن مع نبع الماء 

متى اخر مره عملت طوشة مع حد ..؟؟*

----------


## إن الله يراك

اول مبارح

متى اخر مرة غنيت لحالك بصوت عالي؟

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*مش عارف ..!!**

متى اخر مره اعترفت بغلطك قدام يلي غلطت بحقه ؟؟*

----------


## &روان&

ما بعترف !
متى اخر مرة نزلت على السوق؟

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*انا اصلا كل يوم بالسوق .. بلفلف بالتكسي بكل مناطق اربد ..ههههه

وانت ..؟؟؟*

----------


## &روان&

نيالك
عند استلام الراتب يعني كل اخر شهر هههههههه
متى اخر مرة  شفت عمتك

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*الخميس الماضي ..

متى اخر مره طلعت فيها خارج اربد ..؟؟*

----------


## &روان&

اصلا ما شفت اربد علشان اطلع براه اربد
متى اخر مرة روحت على عمان

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*قبل شهر .. بمهمه رسمية .

وانت متى اخر مره رحت على عمان .؟؟*

----------


## &روان&

انا كل يوم بعمان 
متى اخر مرة  لعبت كرة قدم؟

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*الجمعه ... مع اخواني الصغار .. ههههههههههههه

وانت ..؟؟*

----------


## &روان&

هههههههه احلى شي
مع عمامي عند دار جدي قبل شهر
متى اخر مرة زعلت ؟

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*اليوم العصر .. 

وانت ..؟؟*

----------


## &روان&

امبارح
متى اخر مرة 
ركبت مواصلات؟

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*ما انا 24 / 24 بسوق التكسي فـ كيف بدي اركب مواصلات . 


متى رح تتخرج من الجامعه ..؟؟*

----------


## &روان&

تخرجت بشهر بــــ 30/6/2011
وانت ؟

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*بشهر 6  / 2012 


شو طبيعه شغلك و عملك .؟؟*

----------


## &روان&

بعيد عنك معلمة اطفال
شو بتدرس؟.

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*محاسبة سنه رابعه ..

متى اخر مره زرت فيها جامعتك القديمه او مدرستك القديمه ..؟؟*

----------


## &روان&

قبل شهر زرت الجامعة
وانت ؟؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

المدرسه زرتها من شي 5 اشهر


متى آخر مره 



زرعت ورده ؟؟

----------


## إن الله يراك

قبل سنة

متى اخر مرة اكلت اناناس؟

----------


## بسمه

اليوم اكلت كيكة اناناس ..
متى اخر مرة رتبت غرفتك ؟

----------


## &روان&

اليوم
متى اخر مرة اكلت راس ابو العبد

----------


## بسمه

ممم زماان يمكن قبل شهرر ..
متى اخر مرة حضرت فيلم عال tv  ??

----------


## &روان&

اليوم على mpc3
وانت؟؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

من شهرين يمكن او اكتر 


متى آخر مره 

مسكت شلن بايدك ؟؟

----------


## (dodo)

ههههههههههه  والله مني عارفة ناسية 
وانت ؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

*الشلن رفيقي الأبدي 

متى آخر مره 

شريت باقة ورد هديه لحد ؟؟*

----------


## &روان&

ولا مرة شريت لحد ورد

متى اخر مرة تصورت؟

----------


## بسمه

بالبيت مبارح بس بالاستديو من سنه تقريبا 
وانت ؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

*مبارح 

متى آخر مره شربت عصير دراق ؟؟*

----------


## بسمه

ما بحبو كتير صدفه لحتى اشربه 
متى اخر مره لعبت شده ؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

والله منا مزكره 

متى آخر مره لعبت X O  ...؟؟؟

----------


## بسمه

وانا مو متزكره   :Icon9:  :Icon9:    بس زمان كتيير ..
وانت  ؟؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

من اربع ايام لعبتها 


متى أخر مره صرخت ؟؟

----------


## بسمه

اول مبارح كنت معصبه كتير  :Mad: 

متى اخر مره عصبت جدا جدا جدا ؟؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

من اسبوع 

متى اخر مره اشتغلت شي و اعطيت بضمير - فوق المجهود العادي - ؟

----------


## معاذ ملحم

الاسبوع الماضي : بالتحديد يوم السبت 

متى اخر مره  حاسبت فيها نفسك ؟؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

يومياً 


متى آخر مره رنيت لرقم مو مخزن عندك على الموبايل ؟؟؟

----------


## معاذ ملحم

اليوم ,, رنيت على رقيب السير عشان يجي على موقع الحادث ..

وانت ..؟؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

خير يارب حادث شو 


والله منا مزكره يمكن من تلات اشهر 


متى آخر مره اكلت شيبس مع حد مو لوحدك ؟؟

----------


## معاذ ملحم

> خير يارب حادث شو 
> 
> 
> والله منا مزكره يمكن من تلات اشهر 
> 
> 
> متى آخر مره اكلت شيبس مع حد مو لوحدك ؟؟



صار معاي اليوم حادث سير .. بس الحمد لله ما في اصابات ..

مش عارف مش متذكر ..؟؟

متى اخر مره  كانت نفسيتك فيها تعبانه ..!!

----------


## دموع الغصون

الف سلامه عليك معاذ ماتشوف شر ، دير بالك على حالك وانتبه اكتر 

متى اخر مره كانت نفسيتي تعبانه بصراحه هالايام كتير نفسيتي تعبانه وسيئه

متى آخر مره آخر مره شربت حليب

----------


## معاذ ملحم

يوم الثلاثاء .. شربت حليب بقر طازج 

متى اخر مره .. طلب منك رقيب السير رخصتك ورخصة السياره ..؟؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

من شهر تقريباً 

وأنت ؟؟

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*ههههههه 
**وهيه بدها سؤال* *اليوم طبعا ..**متى اخر مره قعدت بالبيت لحالك و اهلك تركوك شي 3 ايام او اكثر*

----------


## دموع الغصون

ازا اهلي بشكل عام لا مابضل لوحدي بالبيت لايام لساعات ممكن ، اما ازا على بابا وماما فقبل عيد الفطر تركوني أشهر 


متى آخر مره لعبت بالعاب الطفوله تبعونك ؟؟

----------


## معاذ ملحم

قبل 6 سنين ... ههههههههه

متى اخر مره رحت فيها على بيت جدك ..؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

مبارح 



وانت ؟؟

----------


## معاذ ملحم

اليوم .. رحت على جديتا وزرت جدي و جدتي ..

متى اخر مره شاهدت فيها مباراه ..؟؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*الاسبوع الماضي مباره الفيصلي والوحدات ..*_*

اخر مره طبخت فيها انت.؟؟*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مبارح .. واليوم كمان في عندي طبخ ..

متى اخر مره رحت فيها على المؤسسه ..

----------


## مادلين

الاسبوع الماضي 

متى اخر مرة راقبت حدا

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*ما بعملها ..

متى اخر مره طلعت من البيت لحالكـ.؟؟*

----------


## &روان&

قبل اسبوع 
متى اخر مرة روحت فيها على مطعم؟

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*قبل شهرين .. 

متى اخر مره صار معاك صداع  حسيت انو عيونك بتوجعك .*

----------


## &روان&

دايما الله وكيلك
وانت؟

----------


## معاذ ملحم

والله صارلي شي 3 ايام على الحاله هااااااي وشكلها رح تطول معاي .

متى اخر مره رحت فيها على حفله ..؟؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*13-1 حفله اخوي كنت ملزمه اروح

متى اخر مره حكيت فيها مع حدا بهمكـ.؟؟*

----------


## &روان&

قبل 3 ايام 
متى اخر مرة اكلت كرشات

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*باول الشتويه ..

متى اخر مره بكيت ..؟؟*

----------


## &روان&

قبل اسبوع
متى  شحنت موبايلك

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*قبل اسبوعين..

متى اخر مره نسيت فيها اسم حدا من صحابك او صاحباتك؟؟*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

الخميس ب 2 دينار عشان الاشتراك .. قال خط اورانج من الاخر .. الله يقطع هيك نوع خط .

متى اخر مره .. حسيت انو بعض من اصدقائك كاينين يمشو معك ويحكو معك ل مصلحه ..!!!

----------


## &روان&

هههه لا ولا مرة
وانت؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*عن جد صارت معي بس اكتشفت بوقت متأخر ..


اخر مره شعرت فيها انك مظلوم.؟؟*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

اليوم .. بس يا حسافه على هيك ناس 

 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 

متى اخر مره شربت قهوه ساده

----------


## &روان&

اليوم ممممممممممممم زاكية
وانت؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*كمان اليوم

اخر مره ندمت فيها .؟؟*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

اليوم كان إحساس وشعور غير طبيعي .. بسالحمد لله عدت على خير . 

متى اخر مره تركت غرفتك مبعثره  بدون ترتيب ... هههههه

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*حاليا فوق تحت .. قبل النوم اكيد رح تصير هيك 


وانت يا مرتب.؟؟*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

ههههههههههههههه


انا من لما اهلي طلعو  و صرت لحالي بالبيت  .. وهيه غرفتي مبعثره  اما باقي البيت مرتب و نظيف .


متى اخره .. حكيت فيها لأ

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*رتبها قبل ما تصير فلقه..*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

متى ارخ مره حسيت الوقت بمشي بسرعه

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*ما شفت سؤال الـ لأ .. كل عشر دقايق تقريبا

اما الوقت يوم الاحد الماضي كان يمشي بسرعه

.. اخر مره صحيت فيها وكنت شبعان نوم.؟؟*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

من اسبوع تقريبا ما حسيت بطعم النوم .. ودي الحين انانم بلكي حسيت بطعم النوم . 

متى ما متى .. ما ضل عندي شي  ,, ودي اروح انام لاني نعسان كثير .

----------


## إن الله يراك

متى اخر مرة حلمت بإنسان بتحبه كتييييييييييييييييييير؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

مبارح 


متى آخر مره نمت نومه مرتاحه ؟؟؟

----------


## إن الله يراك

اول مبارح

متى اخر مرة حسيت انه لازم تسافر ؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

من اسبوعين حجزت وبطلت بس جد كان لازم سافرت 


متى آخر مره طلعت من البيت وماعرفت لوين بدك تروح على قد ماكنت منكد ؟

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*مبارح كنت منكد بشكل مو طبيعي ..

متى اخر مره ضحكت من قلبك ..؟؟*

----------


## دموع الغصون

اليوم 

متى آخر مره حسيت حالك مطقع لدنيا والي فيها ؟؟

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*الخميس .. كان وضعي مأساوي كثير ..

متى اخر مره  حبيت من جديد ..؟؟*

----------


## دموع الغصون

المفروض يومياً يتجدد الحب للحياة للأهل للحبيب 

متى آخر مره سمعت أغنية لنوال الزغبي ؟؟؟

----------


## معاذ ملحم

ما بسمعلها .. 

متى اخره سمعت اغنيه  سيره الحب ل ام كلثوم .

----------


## دموع الغصون

مابسمع لام كلثوم 


متى آخر مره حضرت برنامج " يسعد صباحك "

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*الجمعه الماضيه 

متى اخر مره ,, حسيت بطعم الحياه من جديد*

----------


## دموع الغصون

باخر رمضان 


متى آخر مره رتبت خزانتك ؟؟

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مبارح .. 

*متى اخر مره  نمت وحلمت ..*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*مبارح 


متى آخر مره بريت قلم رصاص بايدك ؟؟*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*مش عارف ..
**
متى طلعت على السطوح .. وتفقد الخزانات اذا جايه المي ولا لأ .*

----------


## دموع الغصون

ولا مره بحياتي 

و أنت ؟؟

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*هسا بدي اروح اتفقد الخزان على السطوح .. 


متى اخر مره .. حكيت مع واحد و حكيتله كل يلي بقلبك .*

----------


## (dodo)

مممممممم 
ما بحب افضفض لحدا 
متى اخر مرة فقدت انسان عزيز

----------


## دموع الغصون

الاسبوع الماضي 


متى آخر مره لعبة كرة قدم ؟؟

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مش متذكر .. 

متى اخر مره .. رحت على ام قيس

----------


## دموع الغصون

من زمان كتير يمكن سنه 

متى آخر مره غششت حد بامتحان ؟؟؟

----------


## إن الله يراك

قبل سنة

متى اخر مرة افرحت بشوفة حد بتحبه كتير؟

----------


## بسمه

الاسبوع الماضي .. 
و  انت  ؟؟..

----------


## إن الله يراك

مبارح

متى اخر مرة شربت عصير ليمون؟

----------


## مادلين

ما بحبو 


متى اخر مرة تهاوشت مع الأستاز

----------


## دموع الغصون

ولا مره ليه لطاوشه 


متى آخر مره حسيت حالك مشتاق لأصدقائك بجنون ؟؟

----------


## مادلين

لما سافرت ع سوريا وقعدت 3 اشهر


متى اخر مرة شاركن بمسيرة وطنية

----------


## دموع الغصون

ولا مره 

متى آخر مره شريت اكسسوار عجبك ؟؟؟

----------


## إن الله يراك

قبل شهر

متى اخر مرة شربت كاكاو؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

من اسبوعين 


متى آخر مره لبستِ سلسال فيه حرف اسمك / اما ازا كان الي رح يجاوب شب فبسئله متى آخر مره لبست خاتم ؟؟

----------


## &روان&

من زماااااااااان
متى اخر مرة لعبت العاب فيديو

----------


## دموع الغصون

*من ايام المدرسة 


متى آخر مره حد اهداك ورده سرقه ؟؟؟*

----------


## &روان&

من ايااااااااااام الدراسة 
وانت؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

*اليوم* ​* نسرقت ورده منشاني ههههههههه* 
*

متى آخر مره ركبت بسكليت ؟


*

----------


## &روان&

ولا عمري ركبته يمكن انا وصغير ابصر هههههههه
متى اخر مرة عصبت ؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

ووووووووووووووووووووو باخر فتره انا 24/24 معصبه بس اليوم الله يستر لهلا ما عصبت 


متى آخر مره 

قطفت شي عن الشجر و اكلته بايدك ؟؟

----------


## &روان&

من شجر الجيران كنا نقطف  لوز  بس زمان
وانت؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

طيب يا روان بس تسرقي لوز من جديد احسبي حسابي معك 

انا اليوم قطفت ليمون عن الشجره و اسكدنيا بس لساته زغير كتير 


متى اخر مره رحت مشوار غصب عنك ؟؟؟؟

----------


## إن الله يراك

ما عمري رحت ع مكان غصب عني

متى  اخر مرة رحت ع الملاهي؟

----------


## بسمه

مممم يمكن بشهر 5  كتيــــــــــــر بحــــــــبها 
وانـــــــــت ؟

----------


## إن الله يراك

الصيفية الماضية

متى اخر مرة حسيت ببرد مش طبيعي؟

----------


## بسمه

مبارح باليل  :SnipeR (13):  
وانت ؟

----------


## إن الله يراك

اول مبارح

متى اخر مرة العبت رياضة؟

----------


## مادلين

اليوم الصبح 
متى اخر مرة العبتي مع خواتك الصغار

----------


## إن الله يراك

قبل 4 ايام

تى اخر مرة قبلت ايد امك؟

----------


## مادلين

انا دايما قبل ما اطلع ع المدرسة

متى اخر مرة سافرتي

----------


## بسمه

قبل سنه ونص 
وانت ؟؟.

----------


## مادلين

قبل شهر 

متى اخر مرة زرتي المقبرة

----------


## إن الله يراك

قبل سنة

متى اخر مرة العبتي بالعابك وانتي صغيرة؟

----------


## مادلين

من زمان كتير 


متى اخر مره تصورتي

----------


## &روان&

قبل شهرين
وانت؟

----------


## مادلين

متى اخر مرة دخلتي ع Facebook

----------


## إن الله يراك

قبل شوي

متى اخر مرة اكلتي سبانخ؟

----------


## بسمه

قبل اسبوعين تقريبا  
وانت ؟؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

من شهرين يمكن 

متى آخر مره صليت بالمسجد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## معاذ ملحم

بدك الصراحه .. مبارح العصر .

متى اخر مره صليت على النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم .

----------


## مادلين

هلأ لما قريت 

متى اخر مرة لعبت لعبة ترافيان

----------


## دموع الغصون

ولا مره وبكرها كتير

متى آخر مره 
ولعت نار بايدك ؟؟؟

----------


## مادلين

قبل سنة

متى اخر مرة رحتي ع المستشفى

----------


## دموع الغصون

ههههههههههه اليوم الصبح ماخده مشروع مع المشفى لهيك هالفتره كترانه زياراتي اله بحبني كتير 

متى آخر مره 
حسيت انك بحاجة انك تمشي بمكان كل شجر و طبيعه وهيك

----------


## محمد العزام

اليوم والله حسيت لازم اتمشى هيك وبالفعل طلعت ومشيت ..ز شايف حالي ومس مصدق 



متى اخر مرة حسيت حالك ضعيف

----------


## دموع الغصون

من اسبوعين 



متى آخر مره فتحت أول ميل عملته ؟

----------


## محمد العزام

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
مافهمت السؤال

----------


## دموع الغصون

اوك رح وضحه اكتر 
هلا انت اول ما دخلت النت اكيد عملت ميل هالميل رح يكون من سنوات و أكيد عملت غيره و الأغلب بهملو اول ميل عملوه 

أنت متى اخر مره فتحت اول ايميل عملته بتاريخك على النت ؟؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

من زمان زمان يعني نحكي من   3 سنين عشان انسرق وماقدرت ارجعه 







متى اخر  قرات رواية ؟؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

في روايه بأيدي من شهرين بس مو راضيه تخلص قد ماهي ممله بس لازم كملها لأنها قديمه من 1946


متى آخر مره شريت ساعه جديده ؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

يلا الله يقويكي وتخلصيها اذا بدك مساعدة هينا موجودين 


من  شهرين بس مابلبسها 




متى اخر مرة نزلتي على السوق

----------


## دموع الغصون

الله كريم هيك شكله رح استعين فيكو بس ما بتصور تلاقو نسخه منها وعلى النت مو منزله يازلمه ورقها لونه احمر ههههههههههه

اخر مره نزلت للسوق اول مبارح 

متى آخر مره مزعة ورقه مهمه بلحظة غضب وعصبيه و رجعت ندمت ؟؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

قبل اسبوعين 



متى اخر مرة حسيتي بانك بدك تقعدي الحالك بغرفتك وماتسمعي صوت حد ولاتحكي مع حد

----------


## دموع الغصون

من شهر لهلا بمر بهيك حاله ، بس على الأغلب دائماً معظم وقتي بغرفتي ولوحدي


متى آخر مره شريت ورد هديه لحد ؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

ماعمري اهيدت حد .... كل مابحاول اهدي بكتشف انو مابستاهل 





متى اخر مرة صدفت انسان عزيز عليك وصديق قديم لالك بس كانت اخباره مقطوعة عنك

----------


## دموع الغصون

من اسبوعين حكيت مع صحبتي من 7 سنين مابعرف عنها شي 

متى آخر مره 
حسيت فيها انك كرهان حياتك - حتى لو كان هالشعور لحظي -

----------


## محمد العزام

امبارح كان عندي هالشعور 








متى اخر مرة  سمعتي نصيحة من انسان بخاف عليكي

----------


## دموع الغصون

كل يوم من بابا وماما أكيد ماحد رح يخاف علي متلهم 

و أنت

----------


## محمد العزام

اليوم االصبح من انسانه عزيزة علي صديقة ........... حسيتها عن الف شخص عرفتهم بحياتي .......... عشان هيك صرت افضل الصداقة عن الحب 





متى اخر مرة  سمعتي اغنية لكاظم

----------


## دموع الغصون

من ساعتين او تلات 


متى آخر مره لبست جاكيت جلد ؟

----------


## محمد العزام

من يومين 


متى اخر مرة عشتي لحظة شروق الشمس ؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

*اليوم

متى آخر مره نسيت اسم حد بتعرفه و نحطيت بموقف مو حلو*

----------


## محمد العزام

قبل شهر تقريبا وانحرجت احراج كبير 


متى اخر مرة تتذكر انك حلمت فيه ؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

قبل كم يوم والله منا متذكره بالزبط 


متى آخر مره علقت/ نميت  على حد متعمد ؟؟؟

----------


## (dodo)

ههههههه دايما بس لما اكون مع صاحباتي بحب اعلق وعمدا كمان
متى اخر مرة  ركبت مواصلات؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

يا نمامه يا دودو له له له والله ما عرفتك بتعرفي جد في ناس التعليق عليهم واجب ههههههه

آخر مره بتسدئي لو احكيلك ولا مره وجد نفسي جرب اركب باص واستنى واتشحطط


متى آخر مره 

عصبت على حد بالبيت ؟؟؟

----------


## (dodo)

ههههههه واجب واجب لحاله بيطلع التعليق 
وبالنسبة للمواصلا والله حلوة جربيها هههههه
كل يوم وكل ساعة بعصب على خواتي الصغار 
متى اخر مرة طبخت ؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

رح حاول جربها بس لو ما صار ماصار رح حملك انتِ النتائج 

اخر مره طبخت يوم السبت الماضي 


آخر مره أكلت سمك ؟؟؟

----------


## (dodo)

ما شي حمليني هههههههه
قبل اسبوع 
متى اخر مرة زرت العقبة ؟

----------


## محمد العزام

قبل شهرين 




متى اخر مرة انعزمت على الغدا

----------


## دموع الغصون

اول مبارح 

متى آخر مره  شربت بيبسي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## معاذ ملحم

الحمد لله ما بشرب لا كولا ولا ببسي ..

*متى اخر مره قطعتك السياره على طريق خارجي وما لقيت حد يساعدك ..؟؟*

----------


## دموع الغصون

ولا مره ان شاء الله ما بتعرض لهيك موقف 


متى آخر مره نمت أكتر  14 ساعه متواصله

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*ههههههههههه

ضحكتيني بهالسؤال .. انا نومي ما بيتعدى الـ 5 ساعات .

متى اخر مره .. حسيت انك مبدع وبتقدر تواجه اي مشكله . 
*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*يمكن قبل اسبوعين لما كنت مسيطره على الوضع..

اخر مره كتبت فيها رساله.؟؟*

----------


## دموع الغصون

رسالة الكترونية اليوم كتبت ميل 


متى آخر مره عملت لحد بلوك عالمسنجر ؟؟

----------


## دانا جاد

_قبل شهرين تقريبا

 متى اخر مره حبيتي فيها_

----------


## مادلين

ولا مرة

متى اخر مرة انضربتي كف

----------


## ملكه الاحساس

ولا مره بس هلأ جاي عبالي اضرب حد كف بفش الغل


متى اخر مره رحت للسوق

__________________

----------


## بسمه

الخميس وانت ؟؟

----------


## ملكه الاحساس

الاسبوع الماضي

وانتي

----------


## &روان&

قبل شهر
متى اخر مرة حسيت حالك رايق

----------


## بسمه

مبــارح .. 
متى اخر مره حسيت انك محتار بشي ومو قادر تاخد قرار ؟؟

----------


## دانا جاد

_قبل سنة

متى أخر مره جتك هديه ؟؟؟؟
_

----------


## بسمه

بشهر 12 
وانت ؟؟

----------


## دانا جاد

بشهر 10 عيدميلادي


متى اخر مره حسيتي انك وحيدة مع ان الكل حولك؟؟؟

----------


## مادلين

قبل اسبوع

متى اخر مرة بكيتي

----------


## دانا جاد

_قبل شهر عنجد كنت متضايقه

وانت؟؟_

----------


## دموع الغصون

من فتره 


متى آخر مره شربت شاي أخضر ؟؟

----------


## &روان&

ولا عمري شربتو؟
متى اخر مرة زرت خالتك؟

----------


## ملكه الاحساس

من زمان لما بلشت المدرسه

متى اخر مره فراغتي طاقتك الداخليه

----------


## مادلين

قبل يومين 

متى اخر مرة بكيتي؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

من فتره 

متى آخر مره جبت هديه لأمك ؟؟

----------


## ملكه الاحساس

ما حد يستاهل 

متى اخر مره شربت مياه

----------


## محمد العزام

قبل 5 دقايق

متى اخر مرة اتفرجت على كرتون عدنان ولينا

----------


## دموع الغصون

من سنوات 

متى آخر مره حد حكالك قصه قبل لتنام ؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

كمان من سنوات


متى اخر مرة  ندمت على شغلة عملتها

----------


## دموع الغصون

نادرا لاندم على شي بس ندمت على شغله ما عملتها ب 16/1/2012 

متى آخر مره جبت هديه لصديق ؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

قبل 5 شهور 


متى اخر اتعرفت على صديق جديد بحياتك

----------


## دموع الغصون

بداية هالفصل 


متى آخر مره حسيت عندك طاقة ايجابية كبيره ؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

اليوم لما اتهاوشت مع زبون 



متى اخر مرة اتخانقت مع صديق

----------


## دموع الغصون

طاقه ايجابيه مفرغها بزبون الله يعينه عليك لكان 

اخر مره تطاوشت مع صديق بأول الدوام 


متى آخر مره 
حضرت حفله ؟؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

قبل اسبوع 

متى اخر مرة اتمشيت بالربيع

----------


## دموع الغصون

الربيع الماضي خاصه الربيع بالمزرعه بكون اله رونق غير 


متى آخر مره عملت شي مخالف وانته بتعرف انه مخالف مع هيك عملته ؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

اسبوعين بالشغل 
عملت شي مش قانوني بس حزنت على الزبون وحبيت اساعده






متى اخر مرة سمعت فيها قصائد شعر

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*متى آخر مره عملت شي مخالف وانته بتعرف انه مخالف مع هيك عملته ؟؟ 
مممممممم ,, كنت قاعد بحكي تلفون و انا سايق السياره على دوار الجامعه قدام رقيب السير .


متى اخر مره ,, مرضت .؟؟*

----------


## دموع الغصون

آخر مره سمعت قصائد شعريه مبارح لنزار قباني 
و آخر مره مرضت كمان هالأيام 


متى آخر مره سمعت لكاظم الساهر

----------


## محمد العزام

اليوم 

هذا اللون عليكي يجنن يشبه لون عيونك






متى اخر مرة اتمشيت تحت المطر

----------


## دموع الغصون

من شهر 


متى آخر مره لعبت شطرنج اللعبة التقليدية ؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

ماعمري لعبتها 


متى اخر مرة حسيت انها الحياة عبارة عن خرم ابرة مش اكثر

----------


## معاذ ملحم

كل يوم .. لان الدنيا دار فناء فأعمل للاخره فإنها دار بقاء .

متى اخر مره حسيت بشوق وحنين 
  للماضي !!   للحياه  !!   للشخص الذي كنت تحب  !!

----------


## محمد العزام

كنت بحسها زمان قبل 6 شهور  انها خرم ابرة ....... بالعكس مالازم نحس انها هيك لساتك تحكيها حلوة ولازم نعيشها معنها رح تكون اوسع من هالخرم كل شي حلو فيها الهموم اللي نكتسبها بيوم والا سنين يمكن نمحيها بدمع والا بابتسامة انا صار عندي اسلوب امحي فيه هالهموم بسمع قران بنسى الدنيا واللي فيها بنسى كل شخص اساء لالي بنسى القسوة 
والله حلوة هالحياة  :SnipeR (94):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

> كل يوم .. لان الدنيا دار فناء فأعمل للاخره فإنها دار بقاء .
> 
> متى اخر مره حسيت بشوق وحنين 
>   للماضي !!   للحياه  !!   للشخص الذي كنت تحب  !!



*وانا رح اعيد نفس الحكي .*

----------


## دموع الغصون

الماضي و الحياة و الحب جزء لا يتجزأ 
في حالة شوق دائمة ومتجددة 


متى آخر مره 

حسيت حالك طفل ؟؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

من زمان كثير كثير 










متى اخر مرة حنيت لجزء معين من الماضي

----------


## دموع الغصون

بحن كتير لأيام الطفوله  بكل لحظاتي الحالية 




متى آخر مره غلطت غلط متعمد ؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

حكيتلك قبل فترة بشغلي بغلط كثير عشان ارضي ربي مع هالناس والا هو بكون مخالف لقواعدي ولشغلي 








متى اخر مرة اتسببت بمشاكل لغيرك

----------


## دموع الغصون

بقصد ولا مره من غير قصد مابعرف 


متى آخر مره 
قرأت شي لجبران خليل جبران ؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

ماعمري قرات لالو 








متى اخر مرة حضرت فلم عربي

----------


## دموع الغصون

من أشهر 



و أنت ؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

من يومين 



متى اخر مرة اتاخرت فيها عن دوامك سواء بالجامعة او غيره ؟؟؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

يوم الاحد الماضي كانت ازمه و مالقيت مصف لسياره راحت علي اول محاضره 

متى آخر مره أكلت شيبس ؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

قبل نص ساعة 



متى اخر مرة لقيت خطاب قدام تجمع من الناس

----------


## دموع الغصون

يوم الخميس الماضي شاركت بورشة عمل عن " حقوق المرأة في قانون العمل الأردني " 

متى آخر مره كتبت اسمك على ورقه ؟؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

اليوم لما عملت ايداع بالبنك 



متى اخر حاولت تفتكر اسماء بحياتك مرو مرور الكرام فيها

----------


## &روان&

كل يوم
متى اخر مرة رحت على الملاهي؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

من زمن وزمان 


متى آخر مره شربت عصير جزر وبرتقال ؟؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

مابحبه 





متى اخر مرة زرتي جيرانكم

----------


## دموع الغصون

اليوم 

متى آخر مره دعيت على حد بقلبك في باطن الغيب مو دعوه لا دعيت عليه ؟

----------


## محمد العزام

مابتذكر صراحة 




متى اخر مرة اتغديتي بمطعم

----------


## دموع الغصون

الاسبوع الماضي 


متى آخر مره 

بعتت مسج من موبايلك مو جاهز لا انته كتبته بايدك ؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

كل يوم الله وكيلك اديدي بتتعب قد ماتكتب 




متى اخر مرة رديتي على موضوع لالي

----------


## دموع الغصون

من شوي يمكن قبل نص ساعه على موضوع " اريد حلاً "

متى آخر مره تواصلت مع عضو من الأعضاء القدامى  ؟؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

قبل 3 ايام تقريبا مع العضو mylife 
وعلى الواقع مع نفس العضو قبل اسبوعين سهرت عنده بمكان شغله للسساعة 7 الصبح 







متى اخر مرة درستي بكتاب من كتب الجامعة

----------


## دموع الغصون

اليوم على 10 كنت بدرس ومنتدى نشيطه انا ودريسه منتدى ودراسه ههههههههههه

متى آخر مره  سمعت جملة " انسى يا زلمه " ؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

اليوم كمان لما روحت من شغلي من ابن خالي بحكيلوا يارجل شو هالشغل بحكيلي انسى يازلمة حكيتله الله يرضى عليك ماهو ناقصني اسمعها 




متى اخر  عزمت حد على غدا

----------


## ملكه الاحساس

ولا مره

انا بدي مين يعزمني ع الغداء


متى اخر مره نمت برا البيت

----------


## (dodo)

برمضان عند اختي 
متى اخر مرة شربت بيبسي

----------


## shams spring

*قبل يومين في بيت صحبيتي ~~ رنــد ينال ~~ 

متى اخر مرة  فتحت الايميل ؟؟*

----------


## (dodo)

والله الي زمان مو متذكرة 
متى اخر مرة حلمت حلم مزعج

----------


## shams spring

*امبارح ....يييييي لا تذكريني ما اتهنيت بالنومة كلها كوابيس :'(((((((((

متى اخر مرة طلعت ع السوق ؟؟*

----------


## &روان&

قبل شهر
متى اخر مرة  اكلت كنافة؟

----------


## محمد العزام

قبل يومين 



متتى اخر مرة اتمشيت بالشارع

----------


## &روان&

الاسبوع الماضي
متى اخر مرة روحت على الدكتور

----------


## محمد العزام

قبل 5 سنين بتذكر الله يبعدنا عنهم 




متى اخر مرة نزلت على السوق

----------


## &روان&

امين
قبل شهر
متى اخر مرة شحنت التلفون

----------


## دموع الغصون

قبل يومين 

متى آخر مره 

كتبت بقلم رصاص ؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

من سنين
متى اخر مرة حسيت هالدنيا بتلف فيك ومش عارف وين تروح

----------


## &روان&

دايما
متى اخر مرة حضرت توم وجيري؟

----------


## محمد العزام

قبل يومين 

متى اخر مرة حضرت فلم اكشن

----------


## &روان&

دايما
متى اخر مرة 
رن  عليك رقم دولي؟

----------


## محمد العزام

قبل شهر 



متى اخر مرة حكيت مع اي شخص ع التلفون

----------


## &روان&

قبل ساعة
متى اخر مرة اكلت جلي

----------


## محمد العزام

من اسبوعين 


متى اخر مرة اتمشكلت مع حد من اخوانك

----------


## &روان&

كل يوم طوش  وشد شعر
وانت؟

----------


## محمد العزام

من سنين والله 





متى اخر حقدت

----------


## دموع الغصون

ما بحقد بس ما بنسى نهائياً لا الإساءة ولا المنيحه 


و أنت ؟؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

امبارح ........... وسمعت كم كلمة حلوة للي حقدت عليه  :Eh S(14): 






متى اخر مرة ضحكت

----------


## دموع الغصون

اليوم المغرب 


متى آخر مره 
صورة صورة بموبايلك ؟؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

امبارح بليل وانا بالشغل كنا نقضي الوقت انا والشب اللي معاي 







متى اخر مرة حد سمعك كذبة نيسان

----------


## دموع الغصون

الكزب كتير بس آخر كزبه سمعتها ب 16/1 كانت تحت مسمى " صفحة جديده "

متى آخر مره لعبت شده ؟؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

من 5 شهور 






متى اخر مرة سمعتي لكاظم

----------


## دموع الغصون

هلا بسمع لكاظم أغنية جالسه لوحدك 



متى آخر مره 

شربت قهوه ؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

هلا بشرب قهوة   




وانتي

----------


## دموع الغصون

بعد العصر 


متى آخر مره أشتغلت شي بالمطبخ ؟؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

قبل شوي لما عملت القهوة لبست المريول بعرف انو بينلبس للجلي بس لبسته خفت ادمر الدنيا بالقهوة 








متى اخر مرة نسيتي تلفونك بالبيت وطلعتي مشوار

----------


## دموع الغصون

ههههههههههههه هيك انتو الشباب بدمرو الدنيا واخر شي كنا بدنا نساعد يكتر خيركو والله 

رح صححلك سؤالك ونحكي متى آخر مره ما نسيتي موبايلك 


فبحكيلك اليوم ما نسيت موبايلي متى نسيته دائما واخر مره مبارح 


متى آخر مره شفت صديقة  - بنوته - من الطفولة ؟؟؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

والله مابعرف كيف عملتي تصحيح لسؤالي .......... :Bl (13): 






ماكنت اعرف صديقات بطفولتي كثير كنت حمش والصلاة على النبي هههههههههههه
قبل شهر وحدة كانت تدرس معاي بالمدرسة ورحلت من بعيد ولما شفتها كان معها كمشة اولاد وبتحكيلي اتجوزت بحيلها لا لسى بتحكيلي يلا كون حالك وعمر بيت بتكون بنتي كبرت وبجوزك اياها 






متى اخر مرة حضرتي برنامج ثقافي بالتلفزيون

----------


## دموع الغصون

ماشاء الله عليك جد رائع الله يهنيك يارب ، حلو تعبير معها كمشة ولاد كم راس يعني ههههههههههههههه


مابحضر تلفزيون كتير بس لقاء الأمير حسن مبارح رح اعتبره ثقافي بالنسبه الي لانه كل كلمة بحكيها هي ثقافة بالنسبه الي 

متى آخر مره 

مسكت ابره وخيط ؟؟؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

معاها راسين والثالث على الطريق 





انداري خيتي مش متذكر .......... كل شي بخليه لامي 






متى اخر مرة غيرتي ديكور معين بالبيت

----------


## دموع الغصون

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  جد ضحكتني 
لا بالبيت مالي سلطه والله او بالعربي مالي مزاج تاركه هالموضوع لماما واخواني 

بغرفتي بغير كل فتره وفتره بشي يجدد من نفسيتي مو ملحوظ كتير 


متى آخر مره غيرت ديكور غرفتك ؟- السؤال مسروق منك -

----------


## محمد العزام

اها بلشت السرقات الادبية للاسئلة  :SnipeR (50): 
اليوم جبت معاي ماوس جديد للكمبيوتر هههههههههههه  باعتبار غيرت ديكور صح ؟





متى اخر مرة غيرتي شاشة الكمبيوتر يعني الصورة الخلفية

----------


## دموع الغصون

الماوس جزء لا يتجزأ من أعمدة الغرفة هي الركن الأساسي أكتر من السقف لهيك ألف مبروك الماوس الجديد يخرب تحت ايدك يارب 
ال سرقات ال ولو مو لسا من شوي حكيت الراتب على حسابي اعتبر  السؤال كمان مع هالراتب 

اخر مره من شهر عجبتني الصوره مو قادره غيرها 

متى آخر مره اجاك مسج ؟؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

من قبل 3 ساعات طبعا مسج مصلحة 
محمد اذا مافيها غلبة ممكن تعرفلي هالرقم باسم مين عشان برن علي كثير وحاب اعرفه ( واللي بيطلب من صاحبه كده طلب بنحكيله ايه ________نوتي نوتي ) 






متى اخر مرة بالفعل حسيتي انك مسيطرة

----------


## دموع الغصون

منيح شغاله تمام المصلحه اوك محمد لو بدي اغلبك شوفلي هالرقم لمين عندي كمشة ارقام - مصطلح مسروق كمشه - بمزح مو تسدق انا امنيه كلها ما بحبها هههههههههه 


لما كون على حق دائماً بسيطر بكل أحوالي مسيطرة والحمدلله 

متى آخر مره حسيت بالنعس ؟؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

ياناس ياعالم  يعني بتحكي امنية مابحبها وبعدها بتضحك مش بتجلط هالنكشة هههههههههه




امبارح بس الساعة 6 الصبح حسيت بالنعس ونمت الساعة 7      ساعة الله وكيلك وانا حاسس بالنعس 






متى اخر مرة صحيتي وهيك ضربتي ايدك على جبينك وحكيتي ييييييييي علي اتاخرت  :SnipeR (71):

----------


## دموع الغصون

ضحكت لانه معي خط امنيه بس ما بحبها 
من اسبوعين 


و انت ؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

امبارح السبت كان دوامي الساعة 12 وصحيت الساعة 12 كيف صارت مابعرف 








متى اخر مرة شربتي مي

----------


## &روان&

امبااارح بليل
متى اخر مرة حلمت حلم حلو ؟؟

----------


## دانا جاد

فبل شهرين 
متى آآآخر مرة فارق حبيب

----------


## (dodo)

انا ما بحب 
متى اخر مرة طلعت برا الاردن

----------


## ملكه الاحساس

قبل سنه ع الغلب مارح تنعاد ههههه

متى اخر مره عملت شي حلو كنت في قمة السعاده

----------


## (dodo)

له ليش خلي يكون في امل وتفاؤل بلكي طلعتي مرة تانية 
متى اخر مرة نزلت عالسوق

----------


## مادلين

قيل اسبوع 


متى اخر مرة اكلتي منسف اعراس

----------


## ملكه الاحساس

من زمان 

متى اخر غبت عن المدرسه او الجامعه بشكل عام عن الدوام

----------


## &روان&

انا خلصت مدرسة وخلصت جامعة
 وانا ما  بغيب عن شغلي
متى اخر مرة فتحت الفيس؟

----------


## محمد العزام

قبل اسبوع وشوي 




متى اخر مرة نزلت موضوع على الفيس

----------


## &روان&

انا ما نزل بس بعلق ههههههه
متى اخر مرة غيرت الرقم السري للفيس او الايميل

----------


## دموع الغصون

الميل من سنه والفيس من شهر ونص تقريباً 


متى آخر مره فتحت ميلك ؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

ايميل الياهو قبل شوي 



متى اخر مرة حسيت انك  غير مبالي

----------


## دموع الغصون

هلا 

متى آخر مره زبط معك شي ؟؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

كمان هلا عشان اشتغل الكمبيوتر صلحته بايدي غيرت قطع مكان قطع الله يستر مابفقع بوجهي 




متى اخر مرة نزلتي اغنية على كمبيوترك

----------


## دموع الغصون

عيني عليه بارده الله يحميه - يلا انا احسن من بعض ناس - ههههههه 


اليوم العصر 

متى آخر مره حقدت على حد ؟؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

قبل 4 ايام تقريبا بس نسيت الحقد بسرعة 




متى اخر مرة  اتنازلت عن اشياء ملك لالك لغيرك

----------


## دموع الغصون

مبارح 

و انت ؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

سبحان الله كمان امبارح




متى اخر مرة اخذت شي مش لالك

----------


## دموع الغصون

يالله على الغش يا محمد بتاخد الاسئله والأجوبه جد هيك بطلت العب انا هههههههههههههه


والله دائماً اخر مره  من ساعتين اخدت شيبس اخوي 


متى آخر مره استقبلت ضيوف وانته مو مسدق متى يروحو ؟؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

هههههههههههههه المسحوب مغلوب 







مش حرام عليكي تاخذي شبسه    ياحرامك الله    رح تعرفي تنامي    له له له والله حرام   انداري مش حرام ؟؟؟؟




قبل شهر انا مادعيته للضيف لحاله زارني وللساعة 4 الصبح عندي ودوامي كان الساعة 10 الصبح وانا بتثاوب قدامه وماخجل على حاله شو بدنا بطولة السيرة اطلت انذار من وراه عشان اتاخرت على الشغل 




متى اخر مرة حضرتي عرس

----------


## دموع الغصون

ال انسحب ال انته المغلوب انا ربحت كيف وليه مابعرف 


ولا احلى من أكل السرقه بعدين اخوي زغير هو مهو اكبر مني ليه لياكل شيبس بضر بالصحه 

اما بالنسبه للضيف الله يكتر من امثاله يارب ودوم يارب يزوروك حلوه العلاقات الاجتماعية 


عرس  يمكن من شهر او شهرين 


و أنت ؟؟

----------


## &روان&

قبل شهر
متى اخر مرة 
حضرت مباراة

----------


## محمد العزام

قبل تسبوعين بس انغلب الفريق اللي كنت بشجعه وروحت نمت زي الارنب ولا فتحت ثمي بشي 




متى اخر مرة شربت مي

----------


## &روان&

امبارح
متى اخر مرة عصبت

----------


## محمد العزام

امبارح 


متى اخر مرة ضحكت

----------


## &روان&

اليوم
متى اخر مرة بكيت؟

----------


## مادلين

قبل يومين

متى اخر مرة فتي ع الفيس بوك

----------


## مادلين

قبل يومين

متى اخر مرة فتي ع الفيس بوك

----------


## بسمه

مبارح ..
وانت ؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

*من ساعه 

متى آخر مره عقدك سؤال / قضيه  ومارضي ينحل ؟؟*

----------


## مادلين

قبل 3 ايام 
متى اخر مرة تزاعلتي مع اعز رفئاتك

----------


## &روان&

شكلو اليوم رح نتزاعل
متى اخر مرة شوفت صرصور؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

هههههههههههههه هالسؤال جد ضحكني اليوم بدعاية على mbc



متى آخر مره وقفت تحت المطر ؟؟؟

----------


## shams spring

*ممممم تقريبا قبل اسبوعين 
لاني اليوم ما طلعت 

متى اخر مرة  نظرت نظرة اسف ِِِ  لـ شخص خذلك  .. ؟*

----------


## دموع الغصون

من شهرين 

متى آخر مره غيرت نغمة موبايلك ؟؟

----------


## بسمه

مـــن زمان يمكن شهرر 
وانـــت ؟؟

----------


## دانا جاد

_قبل اسبوع يمكن


| متى اخر مره شفتي البحر ؟؟؟_

----------


## إن الله يراك

قبل سنة

متى اخر مرة كرهت اقرب الناس لالك؟

----------


## محمد العزام

من زمان كثيرررررررررررر


من اخر مرة مسكت تلفونك

----------


## دليلة

من حوالي ساعة

متى اخر مرة بكيت

----------


## إن الله يراك

اليوم الصبح

وانت؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

من فتره منيحه 

متى آخر مره كتبت بقلم حبر أخضر ؟؟؟؟

----------


## إن الله يراك

زماااااااااااااااااااان

متى اخر مرة افرحت بوجود انسان بتحبه بالمنتدى؟

----------


## shams spring

*مممم اليوم فرحت بوجود صحبيتي رند ينال ^_^ 

متى اخر مرة لعبت بالتلج ؟؟؟*

----------


## دموع الغصون

اليوم  


متى آخر مره نزل عندكو تلج ؟؟؟

----------


## &روان&

امبارح

متى اخر مرة  لبست احمر؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

مممممممممم من اربع او خمس ايام 

متى آخر مره دخلت لمحل وانته مو عارف شو بدك ؟؟؟؟

----------


## &روان&

دايما هههههههه
متى اخر مرة  غيرت نغمة التلفون؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

من زمااااااااااااااااااااااان 

متى آخر مره  استقبلت بلوتوث

----------


## محمد العزام

من 4 ايام 


متى اخر مرة جهازك ضرب فيو فيروس

----------


## دموع الغصون

من اسبوعين تقريباً 


متى آخر مره شربت حليب ؟؟

----------


## معاذ ملحم

اليوم 

متى اخر مره بكيت فيها من قلبك .. وحسيت بندم كبير على الذنوب يلي اقترفتها بحياتك .

----------


## إن الله يراك

بحتفظ بالاجابة

وانت؟

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*اليوم ..

متى اخر مره قرأت القران الكريم .*

----------


## دموع الغصون

اليوم بعد صلاة المغرب 

و أنت ؟؟؟

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*قبل شوي .. الحمد لله على نعمة الإسلام .

متى اخر مره ..

حكيت   
اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد*

----------


## إن الله يراك

هسا

متى اخر مرة حسيت بعظمة وروعة الشخص الي امامك؟؟؟

----------


## معاذ ملحم

اليوم ..وبالتحديد في هذه اللحظة 

متى اخره : تمنيت له الخير ..؟؟

----------


## إن الله يراك

كمان في هذه اللحظة
متى اخر مرة العبت بالتلج؟

----------


## معاذ ملحم

ما لعبت بالثلج ..

متى اخر مره سجدت لله سجدة شكر

----------


## إن الله يراك

قبل فترة

متى اخر مرة قبلت ايد امك؟

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*قبل شهر تقريبا ..

وانت ..؟؟*

----------


## محمد العزام

قبل يومين 


متى اخر مرة سمعت دعوة من حد لالك

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*انا ما سمعتها .. انا حسيت فيها 

متى اخر مره حسيت بفرح وأمل جديد بالحياة ..
*

----------


## محمد العزام

كل يوم بحسه 



متى اخر مرة سمعت لام كلثوم

----------


## &روان&

اليوم  اغنية بعيد عنك 

متى اخر مرة  قرأت  جريدة؟

----------


## محمد العزام

قبل يومين 


متى اخر مرة كتبت على ورقة

----------


## &روان&

قبل شوي 

متى اخر مرة شربت يانسون؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

مو مزكره 

متى آخر مره فلوزت ؟؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

قبل شهر 


متى اخر مرة شربت مي .. كونها كاسة المي قدامي

----------


## دموع الغصون

وانا جنبي الكاسه بس فاضيه خلصت 

متى آخر مره نميت على حد

----------


## محمد العزام

ههههههههههه حاس حالي كل يوم على الاعضاء 


متى اخر مرة سمعت اغنية

----------


## دموع الغصون

له له يا محمد ومع مين بتنم ؟؟؟


آخر مره سمعت اغنيه من نص ساعه " يا مهدبات الهدب " 


متى آخر مره 

لعبت مع طفل زغير ؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

لا لا لا لحالي بنم ههههههههه

اليوم كان في طفل مع امه صرت العب معاه وصارت تحكيلي امه الله يشفيك انت وياه

متى اخر مرة سمعت طفل بيبكي

----------


## دموع الغصون

ههههههههههههههههههههه محمد ماترد عليها المهم تكون انبسطت 


آخر مره سمعت طفل ببكي مبارح بحكي لابن جيرانا اسمه محمد عمره سنتين بحكيله ابكي فبكى بناء على طلبي 

متى آخر مره 

غيرت الصوره الرمزيه ؟؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

ههههههههه ياحرامك .... وبعدين ليش بتغاري من كل واحد اسمو محمد 



متى اخر مرة حملت طفل على ايدك

----------


## دموع الغصون

هاد يلي ناقص ال غار من كل واحد اسمه محمد هلا بلا ما زعل كل يلي اسمهم محمد بس انته مستهدفني اليوم شكلك 


كمان مبارح هو نفسه 


متى آخر مره 


سمعت قصة قبل النوم ؟؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

من ايام الفراعنة 



متى اخرة مرة كتبت لذاتك

----------


## علاء سماره

من زمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان 

و الله 

متى اخر مره اكلت فيها برغل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

قبل اسبوعين مع فجل ولبن وسلطة

متى اخر مرة بكيت فيها ؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## إن الله يراك

اليوم
وانـــــــــــــــــت؟

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*مش عارف .......

متى اخر مرة ضحكت من قلبك ...!!*

----------


## &روان&

اليوم 
متى اخر مرة  طلعت بالتكسي؟

----------


## محمد العزام

من 4 ايام 

متى  اخر مرة شربت نسكافيه

----------


## &روان&

امبارح
متى اخر مرة اكلت بزر عين شمس

----------


## محمد العزام

من زمان والله .... ذكرتيني فيه ... شكلي بدي اطلع اشتري 


متى اخر مرة اكلت شبس

----------


## shams spring

ممممم قبل يوم او يومين 

متى اخر مرة اكلت منسف  ؟؟؟  :Icon27:

----------


## محمد العزام

اليوم 

متى اخر مرة حسيت انك نعسان

----------


## shams spring

*مممم اليوم الصبح ...صحتني ~~ رند ينال ~~ غصبن عني  : ((((

متى اخر مرة  شربت قهوة ؟؟؟*

----------


## محمد العزام

قبل ساعة 

وانت \ي

----------


## (dodo)

ما بحب القهوة 
متى اخر مرة اكلت اكل جاهز

----------


## دموع الغصون

مبارح 


متى آخر مره حضرت برنامج سياسي ؟

----------


## (dodo)

مش متذكرة 
بس قبل يومين كأنه مع ابوي
اسمه كلام في الصميم على جوسات 
متى اخر مرة حضرت  حلقة من مسلسل تركي

----------


## دموع الغصون

حلو هالبرنامج انا بحبه بالنسبه الي خاصه الحلقه يلي بتحكي عنها كانت كتير مهمة لمجتمعنا و لوضعنا 

مسلسل تركي من زمان اول مبارح حضرت لقطات من وادي الذئاب 


متى آخر مره قطفت ورده بايدك ؟؟

----------


## (dodo)

قبل اسبوع ولونها ابيض وبتجنن 
متى اخر مرة ما كان معك رصيد وبعتت PLEAS CALL ME لحدا

----------


## دموع الغصون

دودو ما دخلني بدي ياها حتى لو دبلانه بدك تعوضيني بوحده جديده 

بتعرفي جد ولا مره الحمدلله دائماً معي رصيد لانه مابرن لحد ههههههه


متى آخر مره اكلت شوكلاه ؟؟؟

----------


## (dodo)

هههههههههههه والله مريحة راسك 
وهي احلى وردة  طازة كمان عيشي 


واخر مرة اكلت شوكولاه اليوم بالمدرسة وانت

----------


## دموع الغصون

يسلمو يا دودو جد بجنن وهي عشت لانها منك 

اخر مره اكلت شوكلا هلا لسا باكل 


متى آخر مره شربت زنجبيل ؟؟؟

----------


## &روان&

منذ زمن بعييييييييييييييد
متى اخر مرة حلمت حلم مزعج وضليت متنكد منو؟

----------


## محمد العزام

من زمان كثير متى اخر مرة حلمت العكس ... حلم حبيته يصير واقع

----------


## دموع الغصون

من فتره 


متى آخر مره 

شربت قهوه

----------


## محمد العزام

هيني بشرب فيها 


متى اخر مرة اكلت سندويشة لبنة

----------


## دموع الغصون

صحتين وهنا 

اول مبارح بليل 


متى آخر مره  كتبت اسمك بقلم رصاص

----------


## محمد العزام

امممممممممممممم ... مش متذكر 

متى اخر مرة حضرت مسلسل

----------


## دموع الغصون

من زمان كتير 

متى آخر مره اطلعت بالمرآيه

----------


## محمد العزام

قبل تقريبا 4 ساعات لما روحت على الشغل 

متى اخر مرة هيك اطلعت بهالمراية وصرت تحكي مع حالك

----------


## دموع الغصون

ههههههههههههه اليوم الصبح كنت بحكي مع حالي بس  صفيت السياره بحكي رح اقدر اطلع ولا لا هيك منيح او لا هلا رح يسبو علي بس انزل هيك الحوار اليومي 


متى آخر مره لعبت ببالون ؟

----------


## محمد العزام

قبل يومين مع ولد بالشارع مشتريه ياحرام على اساس انا كبير وبدي العب معاه ... فقعتله البالون وصار يبكي وعملت حالي مش عامل اشي 



متى اخر مرة  اتذكرت انك نسيت شي

----------


## دموع الغصون

محمد شو قصتك مع الزغار يلي بالشارع دائما بتزعلهم حرام عليك يا زلمه 


ممممممم  من زمان 


متى آخر مره لبست شي فضه ؟؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

شو اعمل اذا هالزغار اللي بلاقيهم دايما زنخين ههههههههه

دايما بلبس ذبلة فضه صارلها معاي 6 سنين اشتريتها ودايما بلبسها 

متى اخر مرة لبست شي ذهب

----------


## دموع الغصون

دائماً لابسه سلسال دهب فيه حرف اسمي من لما كان عمري يمكن اربع سنوات 


متى آخر مره 

اجتك هديه ؟؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

16-9-2011

متى اخر مرة حسيت انك نعسان

----------


## دموع الغصون

مبارح نمت وانا بالمنتدى فاجت ماما طفتلي لاب وطلعتلي من الاسم الله يرضى عليها 


متى آخر مره 

شيكت على ميلك ؟؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

الله يخليلك اياها يارب 


كل يوم عن طريق التلفون 


متى اخر مرة عملت ايميل

----------


## دموع الغصون

ممممممممم من اسبوع 


متى آخر مره نزلت برنامج من النت  ؟؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*مبارح 

اخر مره ضحكت بالكذب.؟؟*

----------


## محمد العزام

اليوم بس والله انا مش منافق ههههههههههه


متى اخر مرة ضحكة ضحكة من قلبك

----------


## دموع الغصون

انا دائما مبتسمه ومن قلب 


متى آخر مره رنيت على حد بالغلط ؟؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

مش متذكر ماعمرها صدفت معاي 


متى اخر مرة اتعرضت لمعاكسة على تلفونك

----------


## دموع الغصون

من شهر 


متى آخر مره  طلعت مشيت الصبح كرياضة كتغيير جو مو مشوار هيك سياحة صباحية قبل الساعه 7 ؟؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

من زمان زمان كثيررررررررر



متى اخر مرة سمعت اغنية

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*الصبح

متى نسيت اسم حدا من صحابك.؟؟*

----------


## محمد العزام

يييييييييييي من يومين 


متى اخر مرة اتعرفت على صديق جديد او صديقة

----------


## &روان&

قبل 5 اشهر تقريبا  يعني بس اشتغلت

متى اخر مرة ودعت حدا عزيز عليك؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

من فتره 

متى آخر مره راحت عليك صلاة وصليتها فايت ؟؟؟

----------


## shams spring

*اليوم ... صلاة الظهر ... 

متى اخر مرة تصورت ؟؟*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*قبل 5 اشهر تقريباً ..

متى آخر مرة غيرت موبايلك؟*

----------


## shams spring

قبل شهرين 

متى اخر مرة  شربت شاي ؟؟

----------


## دليلة

اليوم الساعة16.00 بتوقيت الجزائر ههههههه

متى اخر مرة  اكلت علكة

----------


## دموع الغصون

اليوم 


متى آخر مره حضرت أخبار على التلفزيون

----------


## shams spring

*قبل شوي 

متى اخر مرة سهرت للفجر؟؟*

----------


## دموع الغصون

مبارح 


متى آخر مره عملت أو لبست طوق من الورد الطبيعي ؟؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

من زمان كثير قبل 5 سنين  تقريبا عملت طوق 

متى اخر مرة حضرت افلام كرتون

----------


## دموع الغصون

من فتره 
متى آخر مره حلمت حلم بخوف

----------


## مادلين

والله انا مابحلم

متى اخر مرة قرأت قرأن

----------


## دموع الغصون

اليوم الظهر سورة الكهف 


متى آخر مره 

زرت بيت جدك  من أبوك ؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

من زمان ...قبل اسبوعين تقريبا ....مع انو عشت هناك اكثر ايامي 



متى اخر وسخت السجاد بالقهوة

----------


## دموع الغصون

ولا مره شو شايفني متلك ههههه 


متى آخر مره نمت اكتر من 10 ساعات متواصله

----------


## محمد العزام

من اسبوعين الله وكيلك ...صارلي كم يوم دوامي كثير تقريبا 10 ساعات يوميا شغل مش نوم 



متى اخر مرة اتغديت منسف

----------


## دموع الغصون

من شهر تقريباً 


متى آخر مره حملت طفل زغير عمره اقل من سنه

----------


## محمد العزام

من زمان كثير ومن كثر انو من زمان مش متذكر باي سنة 



متى اخر مرة مسكت تلفونك

----------


## دموع الغصون

كنت ناسيته تحت وهلا من ساعه بابا عطاني ياه غير هيك انسى ما بتزكره 


متى آخر مره ادايقت من تصرف حد و سكتت ؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

اليوم من تصرف صاحب لالي عمل موقف مش حلو واضطريت اسكت لانو هيك عرفت كيف طبيعة تفكيره وبحاول اتجنب  مرة ثانية ادخل معاه بنفس الموضوع 


متى اخر مرة اتلفظت بكلمة (لا ) لاي شخص

----------


## دموع الغصون

اليوم قبل اربع ساعات 

متى آخر مره حسيت انه حالة اللامبالة مسيطرة عليك - يعني مو فارقه معك اي شي - ؟

----------


## محمد العزام

امبارح 

وانت ....انتي

----------


## دموع الغصون

هلا 

متى آخر مره دخلت بيج الحصن عالفيس ؟؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

ماعمري دخلته هههههههههههه لاتفسدوا لحد



متى اخر مرة حكيت ياويلي

----------


## دموع الغصون

هههههههههههههههه محمد ياويلي منك جد بكره بدي شوف دخولك للبيج شو هالاعضاء هدول بدهم طخ 

انا بحكي ياويلي كتير لهيك انسى هالسؤال 


متى آخر مره نسيت شي ؟

----------


## إن الله يراك

مبارح

متى اخر مرة رحت رحلة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

من 3 شهور تقريبا 


متى اخر مرة كتبت اسمك على ورقة

----------


## إن الله يراك

يوم الخميس كتبته ع ورقة الامتحان

وانت؟

----------


## محمد العزام

يمكن من قبل سنين 



متى اخر مرة اتمشيت بالشارع

----------


## shams spring

*ههههههههههه عليك اسئلة يا محمد
....كل يوم بتمشى بالشارع

متى اخر مرة اكلت مشاوي من تحضيرك؟؟*

----------


## محمد العزام

ههههههههههههههه
لا مش مشي مشي ...بقصد مشي مشي هههههههههههه فهمتي اشي 

اخر مرة اكلت مشاوي من تحضيري من زمان زمان عشان مابطلع رحل يلعن احسن شغل 




متى اخر مرة اكلت مشاوي بمطعم

----------


## إن الله يراك

اول مبارح مشاوي من المطعم بس اكلتها بالبيت

متى اخر مرة  شفت مدرستك الاساسية؟

----------


## shams spring

> ههههههههههههههه
> لا مش مشي مشي ...بقصد مشي مشي هههههههههههه فهمتي اشي 
> 
> اخر مرة اكلت مشاوي من تحضيري من زمان زمان عشان مابطلع رحل يلعن احسن شغل 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> متى اخر مرة اكلت مشاوي بمطعم


*
ااااه مش مشي مشي يعني مشي "قسدرة " قصدك*  :Bl (32): *
  ولا مشي واقف قاعد ؟؟ ولا مشي بالسيارة؟ ههههههههههههههههههههه

طيب اطلع الجمعة ..اتوقع الشركات الخاصة بداومو السبت كمان 
اما شو عملتلك مشاوي امبارح ... جد راحوا عليك هههههههه*  :Icon29: *

زمان ...لانه ما بطلبها بالمطاعم كتير 

متى اخر مرة  ركضت بالشارع؟؟* :SnipeR (7):

----------


## محمد العزام

امبارح ركضت شوي بليل والناس تتطلع علي وتحكي مالو انجن محمد هههههههههههههه



متى اخر مرة اتطاوشت مع حد

----------


## دموع الغصون

*من زمان 

متى آخر مره سمعت خبر مزعج ؟*

----------


## محمد العزام

اليوم ... كنت مشترك هيك برابطه مع شباب من نفس البلد وكنت عضو اداري فيها ووصلني خبر انو محمد بيعمل مشاكل بين الاعضاء ومابعرف شو وقبل شوي خلص اجتماع معهم واعطيتهم الصافي وريحتهم ههههههههههههه





متى اخر مرة سمعت خبر مفرح

----------


## دموع الغصون

*من زمان 

متى آخر مره طلعت للمطار تستقبل حد ؟؟*

----------


## محمد العزام

كثيرررررررررررررر بطلع ...لو يعملوا احصائية مين اكثر واحد بيطلع رح اكون انا الفائز كل شهر الله وكيلك ....





متى اخر مرة ركبتي طيارة او اذا ماركبتي شفت طيارة بالسما

----------


## دموع الغصون

من سنتين ركبت طياره كنت راجعه من تركيا 

متى آخر مره مسكت هويتك بأيدك ؟

----------


## محمد العزام

امبارح 


متى اخر مرة عملت تجديد لهويتك

----------


## دموع الغصون

بس قصوها على الانتخابات 

متى آخر مره جددت جواز سفرك ؟؟

----------


## إن الله يراك

ههههههه ليش اصلا عندي جواز سفر!!!!!!!!!!!


متى اخر مرة  حلمت حلم حلو؟؟؟؟

----------


## مادلين

قبل يومين 
متى اخر مرة سافرت؟؟؟؟

----------


## (dodo)

ولا مرة 
متى اخر مرة شوبت ؟

----------


## &روان&

هسا
متى  اخر مرة اكلت  مقلوبة

----------


## دموع الغصون

من كم يوم 

متى آخر مره حسيت بالضعف الداخلي ؟

----------


## shams spring

*من 3 اسابيع .... والحمد لله طلعت منها اكتر قوة من قبل

متى اخر مرة استذكرت الماضي بالم وحنين ؟*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*هلا 

متى آخر مره لبست شماغ ؟؟*

----------


## محمد العزام

من سنين 


متى اخر مرة مسكت ابره وخيط بايدك

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مش متذكر .. 


متى اخر مره .. شربت شاي ب نعنع

----------


## &روان&

امبارح


متى اخر مرة فتحت الفيس؟

----------


## معاذ ملحم

قبل شوي سكرته ... ههههه

متى اخر مره .. كنت فيها تعبان .

----------


## دموع الغصون

جنب التعب النفسي ما في تعب جسمي الحمدلله هلأ تعبانه نفسياً وجسمياً 


.
.
.
متى آخر مره زرت دكتور أسنان ؟؟

----------


## معاذ ملحم

من شي 7 سنوات و الحمد لله .

متى اخر مرة سهرت للصبح ..؟؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

*مبارح 

متى آخر مره فقدت شي بدون وداع ؟؟*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

البارحه .

وانت ..؟؟

متى فقدت شيء بدون وداع

----------


## دموع الغصون

بــ 1/4/2012
متى آخر مره مسكت كتاب مدرسي بايدك ؟

----------


## محمد العزام

مابتذكر 


متى اخر مرة قعدت لحالك واتذكرت ايام المدرسة

----------


## دموع الغصون

من كم يوم لما زاروني صحباتي 

متى آخر مره شفت استاز او مس درسوك بالمدرسة ؟

----------


## محمد العزام

قبل يومين ...شفت استاذي بالرياضيات ... بس شو حاقد عليه ييييييييييي لو امسكه واستفرد فيه    ههههههههههههههههههه




متى اخر مرة عملت قهوة بايدك وانت تعمل فيها فورت القهوة على الغاز

----------


## دموع الغصون

هههههههههههههه ياحرام راحت عليه هههههههه

من بعد غياب عن المطبخ لهيك جد مو مزكره بس على الاغلب من شهر شهر ونص 


متى آخر مره اكلت وانته واقف

----------


## محمد العزام

امبارح .....امي طعمتني غصب عني وانا واقف هههههههههههه



متى اخر مرة افطرت جبنه مع سنيورة

----------


## دموع الغصون

مابحب السنيوره بس جبنه اليوم اكلت 


متى آخر مره حسيت حالك مو فاهم شي من يلي بصير بحياتك ؟

----------


## محمد العزام

قبل ساعتين 



متى اخر مرة اتمنيت شي وصار معك

----------


## دموع الغصون

من عيد الفطر الماضي 

متى آخر مره حسيت حالك جد مو فارقه معك كل شي بحياتك يعني تارك هالحياة على التساهيل

----------


## shams spring

يمكن من شهرين 

متى اخر مرة خاب ضنك بشخص معين؟

----------


## محمد العزام

انداري خيتي هههههههههههههه يمكن كل يوم 



متى اخر مرة اتناقضت مع حالك ...صراع القلب مع العقل

----------


## دموع الغصون

*ممممم يوم الاحد

متى آخر مره شريت اواعي ؟؟*

----------


## محمد العزام

قبل 4 ايام   ....تقبل التبريكات والتهاني بمناسبة شراء الاواعي ببلدة مخربا 




متى اخر مرة اطلعت بخزانتك ولقيت لبسة من زمان مالبستها

----------


## دموع الغصون

ههههههههههههههههههههههه ألف مبروك 
صار نفسي شوف مخربا جد هيئتلي انها شي غريب عجيب 

والله هالفتره كل اواعيي مشتاقتلهم كل لبسي محصور ومحدود بسبب العمليه 

متى آخر مره نسيت مفاتيحك بالبيت  ؟

----------


## shams spring

الاسبوع الماضي 
متى اخر مرة اكلت فوق طاقتك؟؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

مو مزكره 


متى آخر مره لقيت شي بغرفتك مو عارف من وين اجى ؟

----------


## shams spring

*مممممم مش متذكرة
متى اخر مرة عملت "هوشة " مع حالك وتحلفتلها ؟؟*

----------


## دموع الغصون

ههههههه لا ما بطاوش مع حالي شو خلصو الناس لاطاوش حالي 

متى آخر مره حكيت مع حد مسنجر ؟؟

----------


## shams spring

*زماااااااان يمكن من 2010  هلا على السكايب

طيب متى اخر مرة عملت "هوشة " مع حد ؟؟*

----------


## دموع الغصون

مسالمه هالفتره رح عوض هالطوش لقدام بس

متى آخر مره شفت عم من عمامك ؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

قبل اسبوع    صلة الرحم عندي قوية ههههههههههههه



متى اخر مرة اجتمعوا اعمامك في بيتكم

----------


## دموع الغصون

من اسبوع اسبوع ونص تقريباً 

متى آخر مره البست بلوزه لون بني ؟

----------


## shams spring

*مع اخر شتوة 

وانت؟؟*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*قبل يومين 


متى آخر مره مسكت فلاش ميموري بايدك ؟*

----------


## shams spring

*هلا قبل شوي 

متى اخر مرة اعملت فرمته لجهازك ؟؟*

----------


## دموع الغصون

ببداية شهر 2 

متى آخر مره  نزلت برنامج من النت ؟

----------


## محمد العزام

من يومين 


متى اخر مرة غيرت الشاشة

----------


## دموع الغصون

ممممممممممممممم من فتره 

متى آخر مره اخدت مسكن لصداع ؟

----------


## محمد العزام

امبارح 


متى اخر مرة دخلت بنقاش مع حد

----------


## دموع الغصون

اليوم المغرب بنقاش طويل مع ابن خالي واخر شي استسلمت وسكتت 

وانت

----------


## محمد العزام

اليوم مع المدير اللي عندي واخر شي مسكت ورقة وكتبت استقالتي وبالاخر اجى الشب الثالث مزعها قبل مايوصلها للادراة 





متى اخر مرة حد استمع لرايك وعمل فيه

----------


## دموع الغصون

خير مالك جد عصبي وقراراتك مزعجه ولحظيه في اشياء مصيريه بدها تفكير 

كمان اليوم مع ابن خالي 


متى آخر مره رجعت للماضي بشي مادي متلا بهديه قديمه بدفتر مذكرات بصور قديمه

----------


## shams spring

*اليوم ..

متى اخر مرة  تصورت ؟؟*

----------


## محمد العزام

قبل اسبوعين 


متى اخر مرة اطلعت على صورة لالك ذكرتك بشي لالك

----------


## معاذ ملحم

صورتي ب عمان .. وكنت بملتقى شبابي .

اتذكرت كل الاصدقاء يلي شاركوا معنا و كل شي عملناه هناك . ^^

متى اخر مره نمت اكثر من ساعتين بالنهار ..؟؟

----------


## علاء سماره

من ثلاث أيام


متى آخر مره اكلت تفاح ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

مابحبه ....



متى اخر مرة ولعت شمعه

----------


## دموع الغصون

من اربع ايام ولعت امعه - شمعه -  لابن جيرانا عمره سنتين  بحب يلعب فيهم  هيك بحكي - انا تَفيها -

متى آخر مره حطيت شي بالكهربا

----------


## محمد العزام

قبل شوي 


متى اخر مرة ضربتك الكهربا لاسمح الله

----------


## دموع الغصون

ههههههههههههههههههههه شو هالسؤال 

من زمان كتير من سنوات 


و أنت ؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

سؤال مجنون ههههههههههههه


وانا كمان من سنين وفوق هيك اتبهدلت مش انهم يطمنوا علي ...صارلوا يبهدلوا في لو ما انت قرد وكثير حركة كان ماضربتك ...ايام بتجنن هههههههههه




متى اخر مرة مسكت ريموت التلفزيون

----------


## دموع الغصون

ههههههههههههه والله جد شكلك مشكلجي كتير يا محمد 

يمكن من اسبوعين 

متى آخر مره شغلت الغساله ؟؟

----------


## &روان&

اليوم للاسف

متى اخر مرة شوت حادث سير؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

يوم الاربعاء 


متى آخر مره نمت برى غرفتك

----------


## &روان&

من زمان

متى اخر مرة   مرضت  (طبعا بعيد الشر)

----------


## دموع الغصون

هو انا صحصحت لامرض من جديد 


متى آخر مره لبست ساعه ؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

مش صحبة انا والمرض والحمد لله ....بس يمكن قبل اسبوعين رشحة على الخفيف 


متى اخر مرة زرت دكتور

----------


## &روان&

من زماااااان كتير  الحمد لله

متى اخر مرة  اكلت  بزر

----------


## محمد العزام

اليوم ضحكت على واحد اعطيته قرش بس مش عارف كيف لقيت هالقرش معاي واخذت بزراته وهو يضحك ويلعب ...بالاحرى هو طفل صغير ... فكركم ربنا بسامحني هههههههههههه




متى اخر مرة اكلت شوكلاته وبالتحديد سنيكرز

----------


## &روان&

ههههههههههههههههه الله بسامح الجميع


قبل زمان  

متى اخر مرة شربت ببسي

----------


## محمد العزام

قبل اسبوع ....بحب العصير ههههههههههههه ول يكون على فراولة طبعا 




متى اخر مرة مسكت مكنسة كهربائية  واشتغلت عليها

----------


## &روان&

مت احكي متى ما بتمسكها الله وكيلك كل يوم هههههههههههه

وانت؟

----------


## محمد العزام

لما اصير ببيت مرتي بمسكها ....ههههههههههههههههههههه





متى اخر مرة عملت كيكة من تحت ايدك

----------


## دموع الغصون

هههههههههههههههههههه مقرر ينحكم من هلا 
شباب هالايام متفاهيمن لابعد حدود 

بجو مستسلمين جاهزين 


***

من شهرين 

متى آخر مره فتحت التلاجه ؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

والله ماصارلي 10 دقايق جبت مي ....من الساعة 10 وانا عطشان ههههههههههههه


متى اخر مرة اطلعت بالمراية

----------


## دموع الغصون

اخر مره على 8.30 اول مادخلت البيت 


متى آخر مره أرجلت أو دخنت ؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

مابارجل ....بس بدخن وقبل 5 دقايق دخنت 




متى اخر مرة نصحت حد انه مايدخن او مايارجل من اهلك او قرايبك

----------


## دموع الغصون

اليوم المغرب لاخواني ولابن خالي بدخن واخواني بارجلو وانا اختنقت من الدخان والمعسل 

متى آخر مره غيرت تسريحة شعرك ؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

قبل شهرين ....ياسيدي اولها انضحك علي ....وبعدين حسوا انو الها مغزى ههههههههههههههه



متى اخر مرة مسكت طير بايدك

----------


## دموع الغصون

هههههههههههههه طيب طيب 

اخر مره يمكن من كم شهر لمست الصقر باقي الطيور بقز منها - الحيوانات والطيور كلها مقززه - ما بحبها بحب الصقر اتفرج عليه كل مانزلت للمزرعه


متى آخر مره استخدمت التلفون الارضي

----------


## محمد العزام

الله يقطعه حرموني الحرايمة من الخط الارضي ...بيسقروا الكيبلات النحاسية ....الاتصالات حرمت ترجعلنا اياهم ....من سنين ماحكيت منه ولامسكته 





متى اخر مرة حكيت مكالمة من تلفونك

----------


## دموع الغصون

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بربك جد بسرقوهم ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
جد نهفه 
مالك اليوم جد ؟؟؟

ع 10 حكيت من الاورنح مع صاحبتي 

متى آخر مره تاوبت ؟؟؟؟ وحسيت حالك نعسان ؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

مش عارف مالني ....الله يستر 


اليوم بالشغل ...دايما بتواب بالشغل ...بس بليل مش متذكر انو تثاوبت هههههههههههه بحكي بس اروح بدي انام وبس اروح  لاعرف انام ومش عارف ...طيب وبعدين بمزاجك يامحمد خلص عمرك لاتنام شو اعملك يعني ....هاد الحوار اللي بصير بيني وبين حالي كل يوم 





متى اخر مرة فتحت الشباك وحكيت خلص بدي اسكره الدنيا برد

----------


## دموع الغصون

حوار رائع شكلك ما بتنعس بس بتتسلى انك نعسان بالشغل كتجديد و تمضي وقت .. يعني انه هه انا تعبان بدي روح نام 
.
.

ماعندي شباك بالغرفه عندي بلكون و سكرته قبل لاطلع العصر 


متى آخر مره غيرت ديكور غرفتك ؟

----------


## محمد العزام

صارلي فترة مابنام فيها ....نوع من التجديد 


متى اخر مرة دخلت على غرفتك وحسيت حالك غريب عنها

----------


## &روان&

ولا مرة

متى اخر مرة  احضرت على التلفزيون؟

----------


## محمد العزام

هيني بحضر فيه ....اللي عيون اضافية ...عيون على المنتدى وعيون على التلفزيون 




متى اخر مرة وقفت قدام المراية وصرت تتطلع باسنانك

----------


## &روان&

ههههههههه  كل يوم

متى اخر مرة   اشتريت اواعي؟

----------


## محمد العزام

قل 4 ايام ويمكن اكثر






متى اخر مرة  ركبت مواصلات

----------


## &روان&

من شهر 6
لما خلصت الجامعة    يا خسارة

متى اخر مرة زرت جامعتك؟

----------


## محمد العزام

من 4 سنين 


متى اخر مرة مسكت كتاب لالك من الجامعة وصرت تدرس فيه

----------


## &روان&

يييييييييييييييييي بايام الجامعة ما درست بدي امسكو بعد الجامعة هههههه
وانت؟

----------


## محمد العزام

ههههههههههههههههه والله انك صادقة ...انا مسك كتاب قبل اسبوع وقرات فيه 



متى اخر مرة حكيت مع صديق لالك بالجامعة يعني اتعرفت عليه بالجامعه

----------


## &روان&

اليوم واجت عندي واسمها روان  متلي

متى اخر مرة اطلعت على سطوح بيتكم

----------


## محمد العزام

قبل اسبوع 


متى اخر مرة فتحت خزانة اواعيك واتحيرت شو  تلبس

----------


## &روان&

اليوم  ويا ريت عرفت شو بدي

متى اخر مرة   بعثت مسج؟

----------


## محمد العزام

امبارح 



متى اخر مرة استقبلت مسج

----------


## &روان&

اول امبارح وياريتني ما استقبلته

متى اخر مرة شحنت رصيدك؟

----------


## محمد العزام

شجنت قبل اسبوع ...خطي الاورانج 





متى اخر مرة حولت رصيد

----------


## &روان&

لا لا لا ما بحول رصيد لحدا هههههههه

كم في رصيدك؟

----------


## محمد العزام

ههههههههههههه اريحلك 

الامنية فاتورة مافيو رصيد 
الاورانج 8 دنانير وشوي 





كم عندك اسماء على خطك

----------


## &روان&

بس 8 دنانير ولا اشي ههههههه ما شاء الله
حوالي 90

حاط لتلفونك  رمز حماية؟

----------


## محمد العزام

بدك بحولك هههههههههه على كل دينار تدفعي دينار ...الدينار بدينار 





اكيد حاط لانه المخربين كثار 





عمره حد مسك تلفونك وهيك لاتلقائي حكيتله اعطيني اياه لانك حشري

----------


## &روان&

تسلم بس لو خطي ارونج  يلا المرة الجاي

اه كثير والنتيجة ما بيعجبهم وبيرمو التلفون

متى اخر مرة صورت حدا؟

----------


## محمد العزام

مش متذكر 
اخر مرة طلب صاحبي مني اصوره وانزل صورته عندي حكيتلوا يستر عليك بدي التلفون مابدي اياه يفقع من صورتك 





متى اخر مرة صلحت تلفونك

----------


## &روان&

ههههههههههه
ولا مرة بس والله لازمو تصليح

متى اخر مرة  غفيت وانت قاعد؟

----------


## محمد العزام

قبل ساعة ....


متى اخر مرة اتمنيت تنام لفترة طويلة وماتصحى

----------


## &روان&

اول امبارح 

متى اخر مرة  ضربت حدا

----------


## محمد العزام

مش متذكر 


متى اخر مرة عصبك حد

----------


## &روان&

اليوم من اختي

متى اخر مرة  طلعت رحلة؟

----------


## محمد العزام

من زمان ....نفسي اطلع مع احباب الله 




متى اخر مرة  اطلعت على القمر

----------


## &روان&

رحلة مع احباب الله .......... علشان يحرموك الطلعة مرة تانية ههههه


على القمر ؟؟؟ يا لها من رحلة صعبة ومستحيلة

متى اخر مرة  لعبت مع حدا

----------


## محمد العزام

مش متذكر كبرت على الالعاب 
ههههههههههههههههههه





متى اخر مرة اشتريت اواعي لغيرك

----------


## &روان&

ههههههههه لا لسه بنلعب بدري على الكبر^_^

قبل شهر لصاحبتي

متى اخر مرة عزمت حدا على حسابك؟

----------


## محمد العزام

امبارح ...بس كانت سلبطة



متى اخر مرة انعزمت على حساب غيرك

----------


## دموع الغصون

اليوم على الغدا 


متى آخر مره نميت على حد ؟

----------


## محمد العزام

مش متذكر ....


متى اخر مرة اتذكرت الماضي

----------


## دموع الغصون

هلا الآن الآن الآن 

متى آخر مره لبست خاتم ولو بتلبس خاتم متى اخر مره شلحت الخاتم

----------


## محمد العزام

ماعمري لبست خاتم 
بلبس دبلة وصارلها باصبعي 7 سنين 





متى اخر مرة اشتريت خاتم او ادبلة او عقد او اي شي بخصك من هالاشياء

----------


## دموع الغصون

انا والاكسسوارات انسى بعشق شي اسمه اكسسوارات 

اليوم شريت اسواره فضه 

متى آخر مره شريت هديه لحد ؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

قبل 7 شهور 




متى اخر مرة اخذت هدية من حد

----------


## دموع الغصون

حسب مين هالحد وشو بحب هالحد 

متى آخر مره مسكت شلن بايدك ؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

كل يوم بمسكه وبطلع عليه وبحكيلوا ياريت لو تقلب 5 دنانير مش 5 قروش 






متى اخر مرة دلخت على سوبر ماركت او دكانه

----------


## دموع الغصون

هههههههههههههههههههههه شو بده يقلبه 

من اسبوع تقريباً 


متى آخر مره  طلعت تمشي مع اهلك ؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

من زمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان 





متى اخر اتناقشت مع حد من اهلك ووصلت لطريق مسدود بالنقاش

----------


## دموع الغصون

من زمان 

متى آخر مره طاوشت مع حد

----------


## محمد العزام

اليوم بس طوشة بالحكي 
قعد وصار يسال في ...كم سعر بطاقة ال5 دنانير ...حكيتله 6.50  بحكيلي طيب لو شحنت اليوم 3 وبكرا 2 مش هيك بتطلع علي ارخص ...وفهم يلي محسوب انك بالشركة انك بتفهم وكانت الساعة 10 وبدي اروح وياسيدي 




متى اخر مرة  استفزك حد

----------


## دموع الغصون

اليوم المغرب 


متى آخر مره لبست نظاره شمسيه ؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

ماعمري لبستها 






وانت _ انتي

----------


## دموع الغصون

من فتره 

متى آخر مره سهرت مع اصحابك برى البيت

----------


## محمد العزام

من اسبوعين تقريبا 




متى اخر مرة  اتذكرت انك تحكي مع صديق لالك كانت اخباره مقطوعة عنك

----------


## دموع الغصون

من اربع ايام لهلا ما رنتلها 


متى آخر مره سمعت لكاظم

----------


## محمد العزام

يييييييي مسكتني ....كابسة معاي على كاظم من ساعتين 





وانت ....انتي

----------


## دموع الغصون

*من ساعتين طفيت كاظم من الصبح بسمع لكاظم 


شو كنت تسمع لكاظم هي اول سؤال 

تاني سؤال متى آخر مره مسكت CD بايدك*

----------


## محمد العزام

حطيت البوم كامل لاله ...انا وليلى ...يامسبدة ....مواويل ....نزلت للبحر .... غالية ....وكثيرررررررررررررر 



اخر مرة مسكت cd  قبل يومين وانا مروح كان في ناس ببيعوا وشروني اياه غصب عني على اساس انه لحاتم العراقي ...طلع لشعبان عبد الرحيم ....ماتحكي لحد 







متى اخر مرة اطلعت بالمراية وحكيت بينك وبين حالك ...يختي علي يختي علي

----------


## دموع الغصون

ههههههههه مو مغروره لهدرجة ولا حولا لاحكي هيك لحالي ولا مره ههههههههههههههههههههههه




و أنتِ / أنتَ

----------


## محمد العزام

اليوم حكيت لحالي هيك ههههههههههههههههه
متى اخر مرة علقت على موضوع بالمنتدى

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*

قبل ثواني ,,

متى اخر مره ضحكت على نفسك فيها.؟؟*

----------


## علاء سماره

شر البليه ما يضحك
قبل يومين


متى اخر مره اكلت مقلوبه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## &روان&

اول امبارح

متى اخر مرة اكلت لوز

----------


## محمد العزام

قبل اسبوع ...اكلت حبة بس 


متى اخر مرة قطفت ورقة من شجرة

----------


## &روان&

كل يوم يقطع في هالشجرة ولا راضية تخلص هههههههه

متى اخر مرة   شربت مي

----------


## محمد العزام

هههههههههههههه ارحميها 

قبل شوي شربت 




متى اخر مرة زرعت شجرة بايدك

----------


## &روان&

هههههههههه هوايتي التخريب 

من ايام المدرسة لما يكون في عيد الشجرة


متى اخر مرة اعطيت حدا وردة او حدا اعطاك وردة

----------


## محمد العزام

ماعمري لا اهديت ولا اخذت ورد 

وانت ...انتي

----------


## &روان&

اليوم  في ولد عندي بالصف اعطاني وردة بس لما عصبت عليهم  حكالي مس اعطيني وردتي هههههههه مجانين

متى اخر مرة  لبست نظارات

----------


## محمد العزام

هههههههههه الله يعينك عليهم 


متى اخر مرة ضربتي ولد هاد اذا بتتعاملي بالضرب

----------


## &روان&

لا ما بضرب بس بنضرب ههههههههه بمزح

بعاقب بحرمهم من الالعاب وهيك اشيا


متة اخر مرة حكيت بالتلفون

----------


## محمد العزام

امممممممممم يمكن قبل 4 ساعات 


متى اخر مرة استقبلتي مكالمة

----------


## &روان&

العصريات 

متى اخر مرة فرمتت جهازك

----------


## محمد العزام

قبل 2 شهور 


متى اخر مرة اشتريتي شي لجهازك

----------


## &روان&

قبل اسبوع سماعات

شو خلفية سطح المكتب؟

----------


## محمد العزام

نفس الصورة الرمزية 

روان صحصحي الموضوع متى اخر مرة مش سؤال وجواب 




متى اخر مرة غيرت  نغمة تلفونك

----------


## &روان&

ههههههههههههه  خربطنا نبلش

قبل شهر تقريبا

متى اخر مرة  سكرت الخط في وجه حدا

----------


## محمد العزام

مش متذكر ... يمكن ماعمري عملتها 




متى اخر مرة اتلقيت معاكسة على تلفونك

----------


## &روان&

من فترة تقريبا  بس الحمد الله انحلت

وانت؟

----------


## محمد العزام

نفسي حد يعاكسني ههههههههههههههه



متى اخر مرة نسيت تلفونك بالبيت وطلعت

----------


## &روان&

مرة وحدة ايام الجامعة

متى اخر مرة   ؟

----------


## محمد العزام

وين السؤال .......

----------


## &روان&

لا بس بجرب شعور النسيان هههههههه
متى اخر مرة لعبت رياضة

----------


## محمد العزام

ههههههههههههه طيب جربي زي مابدك ....بس على الله فادتك بانك تنسي 



اخرمرة لعبت رياضة قبل شهر لعبت كرة القدم 




متى اخر مرة حضرتي على التلفزيون

----------


## shams spring

*قبل شوي 

متى اخر مرة اكلت شبس ؟؟*

----------


## محمد العزام

قبل اسبوعين تقريبا 


متى اخر مرة  بعثت رسالة

----------


## دموع الغصون

هلا من شوي 


متى آخر مره اكلت خبز طابون ؟؟

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

في السعودية...
.
وانت

----------


## دموع الغصون

صحتين وهنا يارب 

اليوم 


متى آخر مره قعدت على التراب - ارضي -

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

*اليوم كنت في زياره داخل عمان ورجعت اربد وزرت  السهل وأكلت بازيلا بس ما قعدت على الارض...
.
وانت*

----------


## دموع الغصون

صحتين وهنا يارب نحنا لسا البزيلا زغيره ما بتتاكل منيح 
وانا اليوم قعدت على التراب 


متى آخر مره حكيت تلفون اكتر من ساعه ؟؟

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

*ايام الماجستير..
.
وأنت؟*

----------


## دموع الغصون

من تلات أيام 

متى آخر مره وقفتك دوريه ؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

ماعندي سيارة متى اخر مرة اتخالفت

----------


## دموع الغصون

لحد الآن ولا مره 

متى آخر مره لونت بألون خشبيه ؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

من زمان زمان .................. متى اخر مرة مسكت تلفونك وشطبت اسماء مش بحاجة لالها

----------


## دموع الغصون

ولا مره مستحيل احزف رقم دخل لموبايلي  حتى لو غيرو او جددو او طلعو من حياتي بخليهم 


متى آخر مره حسيت حالك موجود بمكان لمدة مؤقته ومو عارف متى رح تروح

----------


## محمد العزام

كل يوم وانا بشغلي ....


متى اخر مرة نزلت دمعة من عينك

----------


## دموع الغصون

يوم الأحد 

متى آخر مره سمعت كلمه وما فهمتها او كلمة منقرضه او كلمه ما بتستخدمها كتير ؟

----------


## محمد العزام

يووووووووووووووووو ...كل يوم بسمع مثل هيك ....اخر كلمة ريتو ...من زمان ماحكيتها او سمعتتها 




متى اخر مرة استسلمت للواقع

----------


## دموع الغصون

هالكلمة بحبها - ريتو - بزكرني باغنية

دائماً بستسلم للواقع 


و أنت ؟

----------


## محمد العزام

اليوم استسلمت للواقع ....فكرت حالي سوبر مان ...بس طلعت سوبر ديلوكس 




متى اخر مرة  مسكت كتاب اله ذكرى عندك وقرات فيه

----------


## دموع الغصون

ممممم  من اسبوع تصفحت كتب الروضه تاعوني جد صعبين كتير 


متى آخر مره نمت قبل 10 مسا

----------


## محمد العزام

يمكن من سنة او اكثر 


وانت ...انتي

----------


## دموع الغصون

قبل عمليتي بيوم 

متى آخر مره تبرعت لحد بدم او حد تبرعلك بدم ؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

لا ماعمري اتبرعت ....ما انا ابخيل 



متى اخر مرة شفت حادث قدامك

----------


## دموع الغصون

اليوم الصبح بس بسيط الحمدلله 

متى آخر مره غيرت عطرك ؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

قبل اسبوع ....رجعت لل ون مليون 





متى اخر  اشتريت لبسة اسود لالك

----------


## دموع الغصون

مو مزكره بس اول مبارح تركواز بنفع ههههههههههههههه


متى آخر مره غيرت تسريحة او لون شعرك ؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

ههههههههههه اه بينفع التركواز 


مش حكيتلك دموع قبل اسبوعين غيرت تسريحة شعري ولقيت المعجبين فيها والتهنئات 






متى اخر مرة شربت عصير

----------


## دموع الغصون

لازم اضل متزكره يعني عادي نسيت 

خلص مبروك وتهاني مني ايضاً و لوك جديد تشوف على وجهه الخير 

هلا من شوي 

متى آخر مره كتبت علىا يدك ؟

----------


## محمد العزام

مش فاهم السؤال

----------


## دموع الغصون

السؤال واضح وسهل كتير 

كتير منا عندهم عاده سيئه بكتبو او برسمو على اديهم 

انته متى اخر مره كتبت على ايدك او رسمت على ايدك 

 وضح او لسا ؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

علىا 
هاي الكلمة اذا انذكرت بالقاموس العربي بعطيكي اللي بدك اياه 







لا من زمان مارسمت على ايدي او كتبت 








متى اخر مرة بعثت رسالة

----------


## دموع الغصون

ياي شو ملاحظته قويه في اشياء بالبديهه بتنقرأ كل الموضوع مسبقه الحرف على السبيس 
يلا مو مشكله ركز اكتر بتقرأهم وانتِ يا دموع ركزي اكتر 

اخر مره بعتت مسج من تلات اربع ساعات 


متى آخر مره ضحكت من قلبك ؟

----------


## محمد العزام

امبارح ....حسيت حالي رجعت شباب 


وانت ...انتي

----------


## دموع الغصون

دوم يارب يلي بسمعك بحكي عمرك 80 سنه 


اليوم الصبح 


متى آخر مره حسيت انك وحيد ؟

----------


## محمد العزام

اليوم ...وناديت طيفه بس ماوقف جنبي ....وانا بحكيله حاس بالوحدة ساعدني ...اختار اصعب الاوقات واتخلى عني ...




متى اخر مرة اتفاجئت بشي غير متوقع

----------


## دموع الغصون

التلاتاء 

متى آخر مره اكلت زيتون اخضر

----------


## محمد العزام

ماباكله 


متى اخر مرة  مسكت وردة بايدك

----------


## دموع الغصون

هلا من تواني جنبي وردة جوري لون خمري وقرنفل لون ابيض 


و أنت ؟

----------


## &روان&

يوم الخميس كمان وردة   لون احمر  ورقها مخملي بتجنن 

متى اخر مرة عطست؟

----------


## محمد العزام

اليوم ...معاي حساسية الربيع هههههههههههههههه

متى اخر حلمت حلم مزعج

----------


## علاء سماره

يعني من اسبوعين

متى اخر مره شربت قهوه ؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

من ساعتين 

متى آخر مره غيرت ديكور غرفتك

----------


## محمد العزام

يمكن من شهر او اكثر 


متى اخر مرة زرت حديقة

----------


## دموع الغصون

*مبارح السبت 


متى آخر مره رن موبايلك وكان لازم ترد بس رديت*

----------


## محمد العزام

مابعرف ...بس زي مابتعرفي اني مزاجي هههههههههه برد على مين مابدي ومش مجبور ارد على اي حد 



متى اخر مرة شحنت تلفونك رصيد

----------


## دموع الغصون

الاورنج اول مبارح الامنيه مو مزكره متى 


متى آخر مره صليت استخاره  ؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

من شهر تقريبا 

متى اخر مرة قرات قران

----------


## دموع الغصون

مبارح 

متى آخر مره لعبت بالتراب بايدك ؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

من اسبوع 

متى اخر مرة طعميت اي حيوان بايدك

----------


## دموع الغصون

شو هالحكي يا محمد ولا مره طعميت حيوان بايدي ولا رح يصير هالموقف 

وانت ؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

مالك دموع 
انا امبارح طعميت عصفور بايدي ...والا العصفور مش حيوان ....سوري على التعبير حيوان لازم كتبت طير ...





متى اخر مرة  نمت ل7 ساعات متواصله

----------


## دموع الغصون

انا ما بحب الحيوانات ولا الطيور

ايام العطل بنام بسحب 15 ساعه متواصل وبالدوام بكفوني 4 ل 3 ساعات 

متى آخر مره عملت ميل جديد ؟

----------


## محمد العزام

م سنتين تقريبا 




متى اخر مرة عملت محادثة على المسنجر او الفيس

----------


## دموع الغصون

هههههههههه من ساعه مسنجر 

وانت ؟

----------


## محمد العزام

من اسبوع 
 صررت اتعامل من برنامج واتس اب هههههههههههههه




متى اخر مرة  ركبت بتكسي

----------


## دموع الغصون

قبل سنتين ونص 

متى آخر مره وانته ماشي رميت شي على الارض

----------


## محمد العزام

لا الحمد لله هالعادة نسيتها من زمان ...يمكن اكثر شي برمي السيجارة لما اخلصها اما اشياء ثانية مستحيل بخليها بايدي ولما اوصل لمكانها بحطها فيه 






متى اخر مرة اكلت شوكلاته وصاروا سنانك يوجعوك

----------


## دموع الغصون

من زمان مو مزكره بس شوكلا هلا اكلت بس من دون وجع سنان 

متى آخر مره اجاك حدس واحساس قوي كبير وماقدرت تسيطر عليه

----------


## محمد العزام

قبل سنة تقريبا بتذكر اجاني احساس بالعظمة وما عظيم الا الله .... بس سرعان ما انتهى ...






متى اخر مرة رتبت حروفك على الورقة وبلشت بالكتابة

----------


## دموع الغصون

قبل لادخل للمنتدى كنت بكتب خرابيش ع دفتر أيامي 


متى آخر مره حسيت حالك لئيم ؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

قبل 3 ششهور تقريبا 




متى اخر مرة  مسكت تعريفة (نصر قرش )بايدك  هههههههههههههههههه

----------


## دموع الغصون

يوم الخميس كنت بمعرض للتراث الاردني فمسكت تعريفه بايدي 
و قرشين و قرشين ونص و فلس و مجموعه من العمل القديمه باصدارات مختلفه نقديه وورقيه 

حكيتلك تاريخ حياتي هههههههههه


متى آخر مره تعمدت تحرج حد ؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

هههههههههههه هاد اللي شايفه 



متى اخر مرة اتعمدت احرج حد امبارح ابن عمتي قدام الشرطة ههههههههههه






متى اخر مرة لعبت مع طفل صغير

----------


## دموع الغصون

مبارح مع محمد ياحرام مابعرف يحكي منيح بدل ما يحكي صباح الخير بحكي صباح الليل وبس اعلق عليه بشدد عليها بتطلع منه كلمة تالته ما بتنكتب ولا بتنلفظ مصطلح جديد 


متى آخر مره رتبت خزانتك ؟

----------


## محمد العزام

قبل يومين خليتي امي ترتبها انا مادخلني فيها هههههههههههههههههههه





متى اخر مرة كتبت على ورقة كلمة (انا )

----------


## دموع الغصون

*مو مزكره 

متى آخر مره رديت على سؤال وجواب ؟؟ 
*

----------


## محمد العزام

ييييييييييييي من امبارح خلص رح ارد عليه حالا حالا 




متى اخر مرة نزلت موضوع وماعجبك الردود عليه

----------


## دموع الغصون

ممممممممممممممممم كتير مواضيع من فتره 

متى آخر مره نزلت موضوع وردولك عليه بسمايل متل هيك  :Bl (21):  بدون ولا حرف زايد ولا حرف ناقص

----------


## محمد العزام

ناسي ....بس رح ابلش طخ فيه اللي برد زي هيك ومن اليوم ورايح 





متى اخر مرة حضرت فلم عربي

----------


## دموع الغصون

اخر فيلم حضرته عسل اسود كان نازل جديد مابعرف يمكن من سنه سنه ونص تقريبا 


متى اخر مره اجتك هديه فيها خشب

----------


## محمد العزام

ماعمري اجاني هدية هيك 






متى اخر مرة اشتريت هدية لحدا

----------


## دموع الغصون

اليوم 

متى آخر مره حسيت بغربة الروح

----------


## محمد العزام

كل ما اخلي روحي تفكر بالماضي بحسها راحت بطشة لحالها وبحسها غريبة عني 






متى اخر مرة اطلعت حسيت حالك انك حكيت كثير

----------


## دموع الغصون

اليوم  جد حكيت كتير هلا انا اوك بحب اتفاعل بالحانه بس اليوم لعبت كتير وحكيت كتير 


متى اخر مره دخلت لمطبخ و طبخت او عملت شي -انجاز مو تدمير - ؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

قبل شوي عملت قهوة الي ولاخوي ...بس نظفت كل شي وراي والحمد لله هههههههههههههههههه





متى اخر مرة عملت قهوة بايدك

----------


## دموع الغصون

صحتين وهنا على القهوه من كل 20 مره بعزم مره الكريم 


اليوم المغرب 


متى آخر مره قرأت خبر فني

----------


## محمد العزام

والله يامحمد معاها حق عنجد صاير بخيل يعني تنحكى بوجهك احسن 






اليوم ...كاتبين يوسف عرفات رح يعمل حفلة فنية يوم الجمعة بمدينة الحسن الرياضية ....هههههههههههههههههههه






متى اخر مرة سمعت اغنية

----------


## دموع الغصون

على الساعه 9.30 

متى آخر مره كتبت تعليق على اي خبر باي وكالة اخبارية

----------


## محمد العزام

مابعلق على هيك اخبار





متى اخر مرة حسيت ان نعسان كثيرررررررررررررر

----------


## تحية عسكريه

إمبارح بس 

متى اخر مرة فتحت الفيس تبعك  ؟

----------


## &روان&

هلأ

متى اخر مرة لمستك الكهربا   :Bl (27):

----------


## علاء سماره

زمان 

متى آآآآآخر مره  ضحكت من قلبك

----------


## تحية عسكريه

قبل يومين 

متى آخر مرة قراءة قرأن ؟

----------


## &روان&

يوم الجمعة

متى اخر مرة  انعزمت على مطعم او عند حاد؟

----------


## محمد العزام

قبل يومين 


متى اخر مرة شربت قهوة

----------


## &روان&

امبارح صح والله اليوم ما اشربت غريبة ؟؟؟



وانت؟

----------


## محمد العزام

انا هيني بشرب   اتفضلي 


متى اخر مرة مسكت تلفونك وبدك تحكي مكالمة بس بطلت بالاخر

----------


## &روان&

امبارح ما كنت بدي احكي كنت بدي ابعث مسج وبطلت لاخر لحظة ابصر ليش ؟؟؟

متى اخر مرة  صرخت

----------


## محمد العزام

اليوم صرخت بوجه واحد 




متى اخر مرة  تمتعت برعة الخالق بالارض

----------


## &روان&

ييييييييييييييييي نسيت احكيلك شكرا على القهوة    شكرا
 امبارح العصريات كان الجو حلو وطلعت عللى السما

متى اخر مرة   اتخوثت على حدا

----------


## محمد العزام

ييييييييييييي العفو   هههههههههههههه



اليوم اتمشيت بالربيع شوي وحسيت عنجد بقدرة هالخالق 




متى اخر مرة  مسكت وردة بايدك

----------


## &روان&

اليوم وردة بتجنن بس للاسف ضاعت  ابصر يمكن حدا من الاطفال اخدها 

متى اخر مرة  سوقت سيارة؟

----------


## محمد العزام

قبل شهر وانا بتدرب جننتوا للمدرب 






متى اخر مرة سمعت اغنية

----------


## &روان&

والله الي  زمان ما سمعت 

متى اخر مرة حضرت توم وجيري؟

----------


## محمد العزام

كمان من زمان كثيررررررررررررررررر






متى اخر مرة حضرت فلم رعب

----------


## &روان&

قبل اسبوع

متى اخر مرة  لعبت العاب على التلفون؟

----------


## محمد العزام

من سنة بس حاليا شطبت كل الالعاب اللي عندي ...صاروا يخربوا التلفونات 




متى اخر اتغديت برا البيت

----------


## &روان&

قبل اسبوع عند دار جدي

متى اخر مرة شوفت حدا من قرايبك؟

----------


## محمد العزام

اليوم 



متى اخر مرة اتخانقت مع حد

----------


## &روان&

اليوم انا واختي بس لا ابدا ما صار شد شعر هههههههه

متى اخر مرة كان مش عبالك تدخل البيت

----------


## محمد العزام

هههههههههههههه الله يقويكم 



ولا مرة اجى ببالي هالاحساس 





وانت ...انتي

----------


## دموع الغصون

ولا مره 

متى آخر مره تمشيت بحديقة البيت لوحدك ؟

----------


## محمد العزام

اليوم ....كان مع فنجان قهوة 




متى اخر مرة شربت قهوة على سيرة القهوة

----------


## دموع الغصون

هلا من شوي عملت وللعشيره يلي كانو سهرانين عندنا وخسرو ههههههههه


 متى آخر مره غيرت تسريحة شعرك - شعور حلو تسئل سؤال وانت عارف جوابه -

----------


## محمد العزام

هههههههههههههه اليوم غيرتها 



متى اخر مرة اتذكرت انك تسال سؤال لحد وهو عارفه

----------


## دموع الغصون

هلا هلا هلا لما سألتك 

متى آخر مره صرخت وحكيت جوووووووووووووووول

----------


## محمد العزام

يييييييييييييييي اليوم قد ماصيحت وحكيت هالكلمة صوتي عنجد راح 



متى اخر مرة اطلعت بعين واحد مغلوب وحزنت عليه

----------


## دموع الغصون

ههههههههههههههههه اليوم بس كنت مبسوطه كتير على ابن خالي واخوي وصاحبه كانو بحزنو جد 

متى آخر مره اكلت ايس كريم

----------


## &روان&

اليوم  وكل يوم

متى اخر مرة اتصورت

----------


## محمد العزام

قبل شهر تقريبا 



متى اخر مرة مسكت صورة لالك ومزعتها

----------


## &روان&

من ايام التوجيهي

متى اخر مرة زعلت حدا

----------


## محمد العزام

امبارح 



متى اخر مرة حكيت مع حد من زمان ماحكيت معاه

----------


## &روان&

قبل شهرين بعد انقطاع اربع سنين

وانت؟

----------


## محمد العزام

من  5 ايام 



متى اخر مرة وصلك مسج على تلفونك

----------


## دموع الغصون

اليوم المغرب 

متى آخر مره وصلك مسج فاضي

----------


## محمد العزام

امبارح كنت بجرب خط زبون وبعثت لحالي مسج فاضي 



متى اخر مرة وصلك معاكسة على تلفونك

----------


## دموع الغصون

اول مبارح 

متى آخر مره عاكست حد على التلفون

----------


## &روان&

قبل يومين عاكست عمي يا حرام مقلب من الاخر

وانت؟

----------


## محمد العزام

قبل اسبوع ابن عمتي على اساس اني بنت ....اولها انبسط وبعدها اتنكد لما عرف انو انا ههههههههههههههههه



متى اخر مرة غيرت ال COVER لتلفونك

----------


## دموع الغصون

ولا مره 

متى آخر مره حسيت حالك مخنوق ومو قادر تحكي

----------


## محمد العزام

قبل يومين 

وانت ...انتي

----------


## دموع الغصون

هلا 

متى آخر مره اكلت بزيلا خضرا

----------


## محمد العزام

سلامتك دموع 



مابحبها 




متى اخر مرة اكلت حمص اخضر

----------


## دموع الغصون

الله يسلمك 
مبارح 

متى آخر مره عملت سكان لصوره

----------


## محمد العزام

قبل يومين



متى اخر مرة طبعت على الكمبيوتر

----------


## دموع الغصون

اليوم الصبح 


متى آخر مره شريت ساعة

----------


## محمد العزام

ماعمري اشتريت ....كل ساعاتي سلبطة 



متى اخر مرة هيك حسيت حالك سوبر مان

----------


## دموع الغصون

سوبر مان ولا مره ولا حتى سبايدر مان 
بس يمكن سوبر ومن ههههههههههه


وانت متى آخر مره حسيت حالك بات مان

----------


## محمد العزام

قبل اسبوع بالسرفيس واحد اتحركش ببنت عملت عليه زي الاجر خليت كل الركاب ياجروا معاي ...كسبتهم حسنات




متى اخر مرة اطلعت على القمر

----------


## دموع الغصون

مبارح 

متى آخر مره عملت نشاط اجتماعي

----------


## محمد العزام

قبل اسبوع بالرابطة اللي مشترك فيها زرنا مريض 




متى اخر مرة فتحت الفيس

----------


## دموع الغصون

شيكت عالفيس من شوي 

متى آخر مره فتحت المسنجر

----------


## محمد العزام

هلا فاتحه 



متى اخر مرة اطلعت على السما وعديت النجوم

----------


## دموع الغصون

مالك على السماء اليوم والنجوم و القمر 

مابحب عد النجوم بتفرج عليهم بس 

وانت متى اخر مره عديت ذرات تراب الارض

----------


## محمد العزام

هههههههههههههههههه التراب مرة وحدة 



متى اخر مرة نزلت موضوع على المنتدى

----------


## دموع الغصون

اليوم نزلت موضوع بالمنتدى تاعت تعيين دولتك جديد 


متى آخر مره عملت buzz!!! مسنجر هههههههههههههههه

----------


## محمد العزام

من شهر تقريبا جننتوا هههههههههههههههههههههه




متى اخر مرة نمت الساعة 10 المسا

----------


## دموع الغصون

حكيتلك قبل عمليتي بيوم 


متى آخر  مره غيرت تسريحة شعرك ههههههههههه

----------


## محمد العزام

والله لاحلق شعري على الصفر من وراكي دموع بطلت اعمل تسريحات ههههههههههههههههههههههههه



متى اخر مرة جننت حد

----------


## دموع الغصون

ولا مره انا ما بحب نرفز حد ابدا 

محمد لاتقرع مو حلوه كتير هالتسريحه لو صلعه احلى ههههههههههههههههه

متى آخر مره عملت هيك  :Eh S(13):

----------


## محمد العزام

ههههههههههههههههه طيب دموع 


بكرا رح اعمل هيك لما اطخ اللي براسي هههههههههههههههه




متى اخر مرة حقدت على انسان

----------


## دموع الغصون

مابحقد انا 

متى آخر مره حسيت حالك مزاجي ومتقلب ؟

----------


## محمد العزام

قبل 3 ايام 




متى اخر مرة انتقدت حد

----------


## دموع الغصون

*مبارح 

متى آخر مره خزنت صوره من النت على الجهاز*

----------


## محمد العزام

قبل اسبوع 

متى اخر مرة قرات موضوع عن القوقل

----------


## دموع الغصون

هلا من شوي كنت بقرأ موضوع عن جسم الانسان بعد الموت 

متى آخر مره بكل صراحه لطشت ورده من حديقة الجيران

----------


## محمد العزام

اللي بيسمع بصدق انو هالجيران عندكم حديقة كلو شجر زيتون الله وكيلك 




متى اخر مرة زرعت وردة بايدك

----------


## دموع الغصون

من 4 ايام زرعت قرنفل 


متى آخر مره اكلت مشمش ؟

----------


## محمد العزام

كمان مابحبه 







متى اخر مرة اكلت تفاح اخضر

----------


## دموع الغصون

هلا من شوي 

متى آخر مره رسمت اي شي

----------


## محمد العزام

من زمان والله 




متى اخر مرة علقت منظر حلو ببيتكم

----------


## دموع الغصون

*بعيد الأم 

متى آخر مره جبت شي غرض للمطبخ اكسسوار او اثاث او هيك شغلات*

----------


## محمد العزام

قبل اسبوع صرت زي البنات اشتريت اغراض للمطبخ سكاكين وهيك شغلات 



متى اخر مرة اتمعنت بغرفتك وحكيت لازم اعمل هيك وهيك

----------


## دموع الغصون

كل يوم جاي ببالي غير لون وديكور الغرفه بس  لكمل امتحانات 

متى آخر مره  لعبت شطرنج

----------


## محمد العزام

مابلعبها بدها ذكى كثير وانا مش ذكي هههههههههههههههههههه






متى اخر مرة لعبت نفس اللعبة وانغلبت فيها

----------


## دموع الغصون

بلعبها كتير بس مبارح بابا غلبني 


متى آخر مره حكيت متل الزغار لتقدر تتفاهم مع طفل وتوصله المعلومة

----------


## محمد العزام

ياحرام يامغلوبة ...خلص بطلي العبيها 



قبل يومين حكيت مع ابن جيرنا وصرت احكي معاه واولها كلمة استت هههههههههههههههه








بتحبي الاطفال ...يكونوا بنت والا صبي

----------


## دموع الغصون

عادي ما بتفرق المهم يكون طفل بريئ وبمعنى الكلمة 
استت محمد

متى آخر مره لعبت طفل مو طوش

----------


## محمد العزام

ههههههههههههههه مش متذكر 





متى اخر مرة نسيت انك ناسي

----------


## مادلين

ولا مرة
متى اخرمرة نزلت ع السوق

----------


## (dodo)

ناسية 
متى اخر مرة قرأت كتاب

----------


## دموع الغصون

اليوم 

متى آخر مره عملت شاي

----------


## &روان&

الشاي مو شغلتي بالبيت انا علي القهوة

متى اخر مرة  شوبت؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

اليوم الجو كان كتير زنخ 

متى آخر مره رن موبايلك

----------


## مادلين

هلا رن 
متى اخر مرة قبلت امك

----------


## دموع الغصون

هلا من شوي كانت بوسة مصلحه بس اكتشفت الموضوع 


متى آخر مره ابتسمت من قلبك ابتسامه عفويه ؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

من يومين 


متى اخر مرة عصبت

----------


## دموع الغصون

هلا من ساعتين عصبت على اخواني 

متى آخر مره اكلت كرز أخضر

----------


## محمد العزام

ماباكله 



متى اخر مرة اكلت عنب

----------


## علاء سماره

زممممممممااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااااان

متى آخر مرة وقعت ؟؟؟​

----------


## دموع الغصون

من سنه ونص 

متى آخر مره شريت شي للجهاز متلا ماوس فلاش كام مايك اكسسوار

----------


## علاء سماره

يعني قبل شهر تقريبا

متى آخر مرة أكلت ملوخية
ههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## دموع الغصون

*من زمان كتير 
متى آخر مره أكلت منسف*

----------


## علاء سماره

الجمعه 
هاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااي

متى آخر مره حضرت مباراة كرة قدم

----------


## Mr_HelL

قبل اسبوعين مباره ريال وبايرن ميونخ ...
متى اخر مرة ضربت حدا ؟

----------


## علاء سماره

:Bl (11):  :Bl (11):  :Bl (11):  :Bl (11): 

قبل سنتين

متى آخر مره رحت رحلة

----------


## Mr_HelL

تقريباً قبل 8 سنين


متى اخر مرة تزاعلت انت وشخص بتحبو

----------


## علاء سماره

ما بسمح انو نتزاعل انا او شخص بحبوا

نفس السؤال

----------


## Mr_HelL

ولا مرة ....
نفس السؤال لعضو جديد متى اخر مرة تزاعلت انت وشخص بتحبو

----------


## مادلين

أبل شي شهرين
...........شو الائسئلة المحرجة ههههه

----------


## دموع الغصون

متى آخر مره نحرجت ؟؟

----------


## mylife079

مش قادر اتذكرررررررررررررررر


ليش معصب

----------


## دموع الغصون

مو معصبه 
متى آخر مره مسكت شي بايدك ملون باكتر من تلات ألوان

----------


## mylife079

اليوم  تلفوني اكثر من لون

متى اخر مرة حسيت بالوحده

----------


## محمد العزام

قبل 5 شهور 

متى اخر مرة حنيت للماضي

----------


## (dodo)

ولا مرة  اصلا ما عندي ماضي بتذكر انو حلو 
متى اخر  مشيت بالشمس؟

----------


## مادلين

امبارح وانا مروحة من المدرسة
متى اخر مرى رحت ع حدئاق الملك الحسين

----------


## دموع الغصون

من تلات اسابيع رحت لمتحف السيارات الملكي 

متى آخر مره ركبت سياره قديمه موديلها اقل من 70

----------


## محمد العزام

قبل يومين مع واحد وانا مروح من الشغل ....من الاخر الركبة ...الف حادث راح مايعمل وحرمت اطلع معاه مرة ثانية وشطبت رقم تلفونه من عندي 





متى اخر مرة شفت حادث الله يبعدنا عنه

----------


## دموع الغصون

اليوم 
متى آخر مره عملت شي غلط وانت عارف انه غلط مع هيك عملته

----------


## محمد العزام

امبارح واللي قبله ....بس يمكن ربنا مايسامحني ....بس كان نوع من اريح شي جواتي 





متى اخر مرة اكلت كنافة (سالت هالسؤال عشان اجت على بالي الكنافة )

----------


## دموع الغصون

هههههههههه يا حرام .. انزل كل كنافه هلا لسا بكير 

اخر مره كانت من اربع ايام 


متى آخر مره اكلت خبز

----------


## محمد العزام

هههههه وين بدي انزل ...على حلويات مخربا خليني ساكت دموع 

امبارح قبل ما اطلع على الشغل 





متى اخر مرة اكلت سندويشة لبنه

----------


## دموع الغصون

*هههههههههههههه طيب استت احسن لكان 

اليوم الصبح اكلت نص سندويشة شادي - ابن اخوي -


متى آخر مره رحت للبنك*

----------


## محمد العزام

وشادي شو اكل لكان ..........
اليوم رحت على البنك 





متى اخر مرة حولت او استقبلت حوالة

----------


## دموع الغصون

*شادي اكل النص التاني 

من شهر حولت 


متى آخر مره شيكت على ميلاتك*

----------


## محمد العزام

من 3 ايام .....




متى اخر مرة غيرت باسورد لايميلك

----------


## دموع الغصون

من زمان كتير 

وانت

----------


## محمد العزام

يمكن قبل 3 شهور 




متى اخر مرة شربت قهوة

----------


## دموع الغصون

قبل ساعتين 

متى آخر مره حضرت شي عالتلفزيون

----------


## محمد العزام

قبل شوي .... حضرت ملخص مباراة امبارح ..........رديت انقههرت هههههههههههههههههههه




متى اخر مرة كسرت شي ملموس

----------


## دموع الغصون

من زمان 

متى اخر مره لعبت بالعاب اطفال

----------


## محمد العزام

قبل يومين 


متى اخر مرة علق معاك النت

----------


## دموع الغصون

هلا من شوي

متى آخر مره رتبت خزانتك

----------


## محمد العزام

بلشت الفضايح ...........من زمان بس الحلو بالموضوع بلاقيها مرتبة نفسي اعرف مين برتبها واعطيه جائزة بس مش عارف هههههههههههههههه




متى اخر مرة اشتريت اواعي

----------


## دموع الغصون

يوم الاربعاء 

متى اخر مره طاوشت مع حد

----------


## محمد العزام

يمكن من فترة ....تقريبا اسبوعين بالحكي بس 





متى اخر مرة اتمنيت النوم وماعرفت تنام

----------


## مادلين

بتاريخ 9_6_2011

متى اخر مرى بكيت

----------


## محمد العزام

مش متذكر لانه من زمان 



متى اخر اتنفست الهوا بلحظة شروق الشمس

----------


## إن الله يراك

اليوم

متى اخر مرة امتحنت؟

----------


## محمد العزام

اليوم امتحان بالشركة 



متى اخر مرة رسبت بامتحان

----------


## دموع الغصون

من سنه ونص رسبت بامتحان سواقه 


متى آخر مره اخدت قرار مصيري

----------


## محمد العزام

من 3 اسابيع تقريبا 



متى اخر مرة حسيت حالك لازم تنام

----------


## معاذ ملحم

كمان شوي .. بدي نام 
لاني تعبان ومش قادر اتحمل .

متى اخر مره طبخت ..؟؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

من اسبوع 

متى آخر مره كسرت قلم

----------


## محمد العزام

اليوم 


متى اخر مرة اشتريت قلم

----------


## معاذ ملحم

قبل شهر تقريباً

متى اخر مرة لعبت بالتراب ..؟؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

مبارح الصبح زرعت قرنفل ولعبت بتراب 

متى آخر مره نرفزت بدون سبب

----------


## معاذ ملحم

بكل صراحة انا هسا متضايق ومتنرفز ..  بسبب ضغط العمل و الشغل عـ السرفيس .
بدي أروح أنام بلكي إرتحت شوي نفسياً وجسدياً .

متى اخر مرة .. أغلقت تلفونكـ ..؟؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

سلامات معاذ

مبارح اغلقت تلفوني 

متى اخر مره فتحت\ـي فيه موقع جامعتك .؟؟

----------


## &روان&

*قبل شهرين تقريبا

متى اخر مرة دخلت على المنتدى؟*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*اليوم العصر ،،

متى آآخر مره حسيت فيها انك كذاب .؟؟*

----------


## محمد العزام

قبل يومين 



متى اخر مرة حسيت انك كنت حامل هم وارتحت منه

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

من ثلاث ايام 
متى اخر مرة اكلت فيها مقلوبة؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

من اسبوعين 
متى آخر مره عملت لايك لبيج عالفيس

----------


## روح انثى

من اسبوع 

متى اخر مره حضرت مسلسل مو حلقه مسلسل

----------


## محمد العزام

من زمان كثير 



متى اخر مرة اتمشيت بحديقة

----------


## مادلين

ئبل اسبوع 
متى اخر مرى دخلت المشفى

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

من زمان 
متى اخر مرة طلعت رحلة

----------


## مادلين

مم ئبل سنة مع رفئاتي

متى اخر مرى ضحكت من ئلبك

----------


## &روان&

امبارح

متى اخر مرة اكلت قطايف

----------


## دموع الغصون

من يومين 
متى آخر مره سمعت راديو

----------


## مادلين

دايما 
متى اخر مرى  زرت حدائق الحسين

----------


## &روان&

ولا  قبل رمضان


  متى اخر مرة  بعثت مسج

----------


## محمد العزام

قبل 5 دقايق 

متى اخر مرة شربت قهوة

----------


## مادلين

هلا عم بشرب

متى اخر مرة  تصورت

----------


## &روان&

لما  طلعت رخصة السواقة

   متى اخر مرة حضرت حفلة لحدا بخصك

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

تقريبا من 3اشهر 
متى اخر مرة ذرفت الدموع

----------


## &روان&

اليوم  لما فرمت بصل  هههه


  متى اخر مرة صلحت جهازك الخلوي

----------


## محمد العزام

يمكن من سنتين 




متى اخر مرة اتمشيت بغرفتك

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

كل يوم 
متى اخر مرة طلعت مع اصحابك

----------


## محمد العزام

امبارح 



متى اخر مرة شربت عصير

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

الصبح
متى اخر مرة رحت زرت بيتك جدك

----------


## محمد العزام

من اسبوع 


متى اخر مرة حسيت انك قوي بما فيه الكفاية

----------


## &روان&

ولا مرة

  متى اخر مرة  عصبت وندمت

----------


## دموع الغصون

زمان 


متى أخر مره حكيت مسنجر مع صديق قديم كتييييير

----------


## &روان&

يمكن الي سنة ما فتحته اصلا ذكرتيني في


      متى اخر مرة  اكلت معكرونة؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

ههههههههههههه روان جد نهفه انتِ 

مممممم يمكن اخر اسبوع برمضان 


متى آخر مره فتحت الفيس - خليني زكر روان بكل شي كونها ناسيه الميل من سنه -

----------


## &روان&

ههههههههههه
لا    الا الفيس   هلأ فاتحه

  متى اخر مرة حضرتي فلم كرتون؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

من شهرين 

متى آخر مره سمعتي اغنية لكاظم

----------


## &روان&

كل يوم

   انو اغنية بتفضليها لكاظم

----------


## دموع الغصون

كلهم احلى من بعض و حسب المزاج 

متى آخر مره مشيت الصبح اكتر من نص ساعه

----------


## &روان&

يوم الجمعة لما نروح عند دار جدي بنروح مشي  الصبح


  متى اخر مرة اكلتي تفاحة

----------


## دموع الغصون

اسألي غير هالسؤال على هالحاله رح انفضح باكل كتير تفاح اليوم الفجر

متى آخر مره لعبتي بلعبة باربي أو فله

----------


## &روان&

ههههههههههههههه صحة
   ههههههه بالعاب اختي فلة بتجنن

 متى اخر مرة  خربطتي بالحكي

----------


## دموع الغصون

ههههههههههههههههههههه بالكتابه كتير بالحكي اليوم مع ماما ركبتلها جمله جديده مو موجوده ابداً 


متى آخر مره شريت شموع

----------


## &روان&

امبارح لاني بحب اتفرج على الشمعة وهي بتنهااااار هههههههه

 متى اخر مرة  جليتي الجليات

----------


## دموع الغصون

الله يخليكي روان على هيك سؤال مهم لكل بنت و بحفزها على الامل 
اليوم الصبح 


متى آخر مره لبست الوان مالها دخل ببعض وطلعت حلوه واعتمدتها لبسه

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

من زمان 
متى اخر مرة اكلت مقلوبة

----------


## دموع الغصون

*من كم يوم 


متى آخر مره سمعت لميادة ؟؟*

----------


## &روان&

من زمان

 متى اخر مرة نزلت ع السوق

----------


## دموع الغصون

*مبارح 

متى آخر مره حكيتي من تلفون ارضي 

*

----------


## &روان&

ياويلي من سنة الابصر ايش

متى اخر مرة رن رقم غريب ع تلفونك

----------


## دموع الغصون

*من اسبوعين 


متى آخر مره نمت بكير قبل 10 

*

----------


## &روان&

ولا مرة لسا على جو رمضان

 متى اخر مرة ضحكت   من قلبك

----------


## دموع الغصون

* اليوم بعد المغرب


متى آخر مره اكلت شمام 

*

----------


## محمد العزام

من شهرين 



متى اخر مرة حسيت حالك نعسان ومش عارف تنام

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

من يومين 
متى حسيت حالك انك يائس من الحياة

----------


## دموع الغصون

*من زمان كتير 


متى آخر مره غيرت اللوك تاعك ؟؟*

----------


## محمد العزام

من زمان 


متى اخر مرة اكلت فراولة

----------


## دموع الغصون

هههههههههههههه محمد هلا باكل فراوله ههههههههههههههه
لا مبارح  اكلت 


متى آخر مره سمعت اغنية لراغب علامه

----------


## محمد العزام

قبل اسبوع وانا بالسرفيس 


متى اخرة مرة نزلت اغنية على جهازك

----------


## دموع الغصون

مبارح نزلت اغنية لاصالة 
متى آخر مره اكلت قلاية بندورة

----------


## محمد العزام

قبل يومين 


متى اخر مرة اكلت مفركة بطاطا

----------


## دموع الغصون

بلشنا بالاكلات هي 
زمان زمان زمان مو مزكره بصراحه 


متى آخر مره حكيت ببالك كلمة " لو "

----------


## محمد العزام

اليوم 


متى اخر مرة حكيت نفس الكلمة لو واتحققت معك

----------


## دموع الغصون

اليوم 



متى آخر مره السؤال المعهود لمحمد العزام متى غيرت تسريحة شعرك

----------


## محمد العزام

ههههههههههههههههههه قبل تقريبا شهر 




متى اخر مرة اطلعت على القمر

----------


## دموع الغصون

مبارح كان لونه على ازرق 


متى آخر مره غيرت اكسسوار موبايلك

----------


## محمد العزام

ماعمري غيرته ....




متى اخر مرة شحنت رصيد

----------


## (dodo)

قبل اسبوعين 
متى اخر مرة بعتت مسج

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

قبل يومين
متى اخر مرة طلعت مشوار

----------


## فيروز

السبت بـالليل

شو أكتر مشروب بـيستهويك؟

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

النسكافية 
متى اخر مرة حكيت مع بيت جدك

----------


## فيروز

الخميس

متى اخر مرة طلعت رحلة؟

----------


## محمد العزام

من سنتين تقريبا 



متى اخر مرة مسكت وردة بايدك

----------


## فيروز

من حوالي سنتين

متى أخر مرة بكيت؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

*اول مبارح 

آخر مره حسيت بالغيرة على من تحب ؟؟*

----------


## فيروز

من زمان ما بـأتذكر

متى أخر مرة أرتبطت بـموعد وخالفته؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

*لا مو من طبعي اخلف بموعدي 
يمكن صدفه من سنتين او تلات 

متى آخر مره سمعت اغنية يالله شو مشتاقلك ؟؟؟ 

*

----------


## فيروز

من حوالي سنتين بس حابة اسمعها صُرت  :Eh S(22): 

متى آخر مرة صحاك حدا من النُوم؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
اليوم 


متى آخر مره غيرت خلفية الجهاز 
*

----------


## علاء سماره

مش عارف بجوز قبل اسبوع
متى اخر مرة اسمعت قرآن

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
مبارح المغرب 



متى آخر مره لعبت كرة قدم 

*

----------


## فيروز

من قبل عشر سنوات واكثر

متى أخر مرة حضرت مسلسل؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
اليوم حضرت مسلسل بس مابعرف شو اسمه 


متى آخر مره غيرت باسورد ميلك 

*

----------


## فيروز

من اسبوعين

متى أخر مرة كويت أواعي؟؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
نادراً لاكوي بس يمكن من شهر



متى آخر مره عصبت عصبيه كبيره 

*

----------


## فيروز

مش شي سنة

متى اخر مرة رحت عـالمقابر؟؟

----------


## shams spring

*ممممم من شي اسبوعين على ما اذكر

متى اخر مرة غرية ديكور غرفتك ؟؟؟*

----------


## shams spring

مش ذاكرة بحياتي رحت ع مقبرة 
يمكن من لما كنت زغيرة والله اعلم 
.
.
متى اخر مرة غيرت ديكور غرفتك؟

----------


## فيروز

ما بتذكر غيرت شي

متى اخر مرة كبيت مي؟؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
اليوم على الغدا

متى آخر مره مسكت ورقة شجر بايدك ؟؟؟؟





*

----------


## (dodo)

اليوم ورق زيتون 
متى اخر مرة حسيت بنعاس شديد

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
من زمان ما نعست 

انا بنام لانه لازم نام وبس



متى آخر مره طلعتي مع الشله





*

----------


## (dodo)

اخر يوم بالتوجيهي  :Smile:  قبل شهرين تقريبا 
متى اخرر مرة وصلك مسج حلو

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
اليوم الصبح ولسا ما رديت عليه 


متى آخر مره  طلعتي على الساعه 

*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
اليوم الصبح ولسا ما رديت عليه 


متى آخر مره  طلعتي على الساعه 

*

----------


## (dodo)

هسا لما سألتيني السؤال هههههههه 11:48
متى اخر مرة شربتي شاي بالنعنع

----------


## فيروز

من زمان
متى اخر مرة داومت؟

----------


## محمد العزام

قبل 4 ساعات وروحت 



متى اخر مرة اطلعت بساعتك

----------


## فيروز

مش متذكرة

متى اخر مرة نسيت شو اليوم؟

----------


## محمد العزام

امبارح فكرته الاحد 



متى اخر مرة عملت جدول لاعمالك اليومية

----------


## فيروز

من زمان
متى اخر مرة حملت ولد صغير؟

----------


## محمد العزام

اليوم حملت طفل كان مع امه 



متى اخر مرة نسيت انك ناسي

----------


## فيروز

ما بتذكر هههههـ
متى آخر مرة اتزحلقت؟

----------


## محمد العزام

اممممممممممممممم ناسي 


متى اخر مرة اطلعت بحالك بالمراية

----------


## فيروز

اليوم
متى اخر مرة اكلت وجه الصبح؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
ممممممممممم من زمان يمكن يوم العيد 



متى آخر مره سمعت لكاظم 



*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

اليوم . . بس اغنيه بتجنن 

*متى اخر مره شفت حبيبكـ / او حبيبتكـ*

----------


## مادلين

هه 

لالسف ويا خسارة لا يوجد لانو محدى بيستاهل   

متى اخر مرى  وئعت ع الارض

----------


## (dodo)

برمضان قعدت على كرسي مكسور ههههههه
متى اخر مرة نمت بكير

----------


## مادلين

امبارح  ههه بس وئعتك من الاخر 

متى اخر مرى  نزلت ع السوق

----------


## (dodo)

من  اسبوعين 
متى اخر مرة شربت كباتشينو  :Smile:

----------


## دموع الغصون

من اسبوع 
متى آخر مره حسيت حالك مخنوق

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

من يومين 
متى اخر مرة شربت فيها قهوة

----------


## محمد العزام

هيني قاعد بشرب 


متى اخر مرة حست بالتعب وماعرفت تنام

----------


## &روان&

عند النوم بنسى التعب
متى اخر مرة  شحنت تلفونك

----------


## معاذ ملحم

قبل 20 يوم .
وانت متى آخر مره كلمت أحد من قرايبكـ على السكايب

----------


## &روان&

قبل سنة ههههههه

متى اخر مرة اكلت دوا

----------


## معاذ ملحم

والله كمان شوي شكلو بدي اوخذ دواء .

متى آخر مره كنت فيها متضايق . !!!

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

اليوم
متى اخر مرة بكيت/ي

----------


## &روان&

اليوم   اصلا عااااااااااااااااااادي 


وانت؟

----------


## محمد العزام

من زمان 



متى اخر مرة ضحكت من قلبك

----------


## &روان&

اليوم لما اتزحلقت بنت اختي هههههه

وانت؟

----------


## محمد العزام

قبل شوي 



متى اخر مرة اتصورت

----------


## &روان&

قبل شهر تقريبا


متى اخر مرة زرت حدا من اصحابك؟

----------


## محمد العزام

من قرن تقريبا 



متى اخر مرة شربت شاي

----------


## &روان&

قبل شوي

متى اخر مرة عصبت من حدا؟

----------


## محمد العزام

قبل 3 ساعات 

متى اخر مرة وصلك رسالة من تلفون من حد

----------


## &روان&

اليوم المغرب

متى اخر مرة  قرأت رسالة عزيزة عليك؟

----------


## محمد العزام

من زمان 


متى اخر مرة غيرت الصورة الخلفية لكمبيوترك

----------


## &روان&

كل ثانية ههههههه التغير حلو

متى اخر مرة خرب جهازك

----------


## محمد العزام

صار كل يوم بيخرب 


متى اخر مرة مسكتي الجهاز وخرطتيه بالارض

----------


## &روان&

لا لسه ما وصلت لهي المرحلة ههههه
متى اخر مرة اندمت في حياتك؟

----------


## محمد العزام

هههههههههههههههههههه رح توصلي لهالمرحلة مثلي بس استني شوي 


من زمان 



متى اخر مرة نسيت انك ناسي

----------


## &روان&

على النسيان انسى كل حالاتي نسيان

متى اخر مرة فتحت الفيس

----------


## محمد العزام

بفتحه كل يوم عن طريق التلفون بس مابشارك فيه مابحبه 



متى اخر مرة سكرت حساب لالك فيس او ايميل

----------


## &روان&

ولا مرة

كم صديق الك بالفيس؟

----------


## محمد العزام

يمكن 20 او 25 



متى اخر مرة عصبت على شي قدامك

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

هههههههه
كثير كانت اخر مرة مبارح 
متى اخر مرة تندمت على كونك/ي شخص طيب/ة

----------


## &روان&

لا  ما بندم لاني طيبة


متى اخر مرة ركبت باص

----------


## محمد العزام

اليوم 


متى اخر مرة شربت عصير فراولة

----------


## shams spring

*زمااااااااااااان

متى اخر مرة قرأت رواية ؟*

----------


## محمد العزام

كمان من زمان من لما سالتيني اياه هالسؤال قبل شهر تقريبا


متى اخر مرة حسيت انك لقيت حالك بهالدنيا

----------


## shams spring

*اهاااااااا
كل فترة بحقق شي بحياتي بحس انه لقيت حالي بس بعد كل فترة برجع بحكي لا لسا ما لقيت حالي ...يمكن لانه شوي شوي طموحاتي بتكبر ومسؤولياتي بتكتر

متى اخر مرة تعرضت لضغوطات اجتماعية ؟؟*

----------


## محمد العزام

من سنين 

متى اخر مرة اشتقت لشخص ببالك

----------


## shams spring

*امبارح واليوم ..!

متى اخر مرة تمنيت شي مستحيل ..؟*

----------


## محمد العزام

كل يوم بتمنى الشي المستحيل  ............ بس مافي شي مستحيل



متى اخر مرة اتمنيت انك تحضن الدنيا كلها باديك

----------


## shams spring

*في شي بنشوفه مستحيل وفي شي عنجد مستحيل ..!

يو9و9و9وم الاثنين الي مضى 

.
.
.
متى اخر مرة شعرت باليأس من الحياة ؟؟*

----------


## محمد العزام

من فترة بس راحت والحمد لله 


متى اخر مرة اتمنيت شي ببالك وتحقق

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

هاد الشيء من الاشياء المستحيلة انها تصير معي 
متى اخر مرة صدمت بشخص قريب جدا منك

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

ممممممم.... زمااااااااااااااااااان

متى اخر مرة بكيت فيها؟؟؟

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

من ساعة تقريبا 
متى اخر مرة ندمت على شيء عملته

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
نادراً لاندم يمكن من شي سنه ونص 


متى آخر مره عملت شي وانت عارف انك عم تعمل غلط 
*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

من شيء شهر 
متى اخر مرة تلقيت طعنة غدر من صديق

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
الحمدلله اصدقائي صدوقين 

متى آخر مره نكست حد بالعقل ؟؟؟ 

*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

ممممممم...... مؤخرا" على ما اعتقد

مــتى أخر مرة شفت/ شفتي اصحابك؟؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

من زمان 
يمكن انقرضوا 


متى اخر مرة اتمشيت \ ي لحالك

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
اليوم قبل المغرب بالجامعه 


متى آخر مره سمعت اغنية لكاظم ؟؟؟

*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

قبل فترة مو بعيدة
متى  أخر مرة قرأت كتاب؟؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

من زمان 


متى اخر اطلعت على القمر

----------


## دموع الغصون

من تلات ايام 


متى آخر مره عملت عمل تطوعي ؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

من زمان من ايام المدرسة 


متى اخر مرة عملت شي حبيته

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

قبل كم شهر

متى أخر مرة ضحكت/ي فيها من قلبك؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

كل يوم تقريبا 


متى اخر مرة ساعدت حد بالشارع او باي مكان

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

حد غريب هاي السنة ههههههه ما بتزكر متى بالتحديد
متى اخر مرة اشتريت/ي فيها هدية لحد؟؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

يمكن من سنة 


متى اخر مرة وصلك هدية من حد

----------


## دموع الغصون

lمبارح 


متى آخر مره تمنيت شي وماصار متل مابدك

----------


## محمد العزام

من زمان 

بس هلا يمكن في امنيات اتحققت 



متى اخر مرة كذبت كذبه بيضا

----------


## دموع الغصون

من زمان كتير 


متى آخر مره عدلت خطأ املائي

----------


## محمد العزام

اليوم


متى اخر مرة اتذكرت شي ببالك وصرت تضحك من قلبك

----------


## دموع الغصون

ممممممم كمان اليوم 

متى اخر مره حسيت حالك ملان وزهقان ومو عارف شو تعمل

----------


## محمد العزام

اليوم الظهر مع العصر 


متى اخر مرة مليت من حد

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

الاسبوع الماضي
متى اخر مرة رفضت طلب حد؟؟؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
مبارح 


متى آخر مره 
لبست لون تركواز ؟؟؟


*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

قبل شي سنة 
متى أخر مرة مرة سمعت/ي قرأن؟؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

قبل يومين 


متى اخر مرة اتمنيت شي بينك وبين حالك وانت عارف انه مستحيل

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

مبارح

متى اخر مرة تحقق امنية من امنياتك؟؟

----------


## &روان&

ممممم انداري 
وانت؟

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

من يومين 
متى اخر مرة كنت/ي تنتظر/ي احدهم

----------


## &روان&

عمري ما استنيت حد

متى اخر مرة طلعت /ي   رحلة

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

الصيفية الماضية

متى أخر مرة  تفرجت/ي فيها على صور الطفولة؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

يمكن من سنة 


متى اخر مرة مزعت صورة من هالصور

----------


## دموع الغصون

ولا بعمري مزعت صورة 


متى آخر مره غيرت تسريحة شعرك

----------


## محمد العزام

ههههههههههههه على اساس اغيرها قبل اسبوع بس ماصحلي 
عن قريب ان شاء الله 



متى اخر مرة اتمنيت شي مستحيل بخيالك

----------


## دموع الغصون

هلا من شوي

متى آخر مره غيرت موبايلك

----------


## محمد العزام

من شهر تقريبا بس رديت رجعتله 
وحكالي مابتعرف خيري لحتى تجرب غيري 




متى اخر مرة غيرت النغمة للموبايل

----------


## دموع الغصون

من زمن وزمان 


متى آخر مره 

غيرت توقيعك ؟؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

هلا بغير فيه 


متى اخر مرة عملت صورة رمزية جدية

----------


## دموع الغصون

هلا صار توقيعك بجنن احسن من العقرب 
كمان اليوم 



متى آخر مره عصبت

----------


## محمد العزام

امبارح بالشغل 



متى اخر مرة ضحكة من قلبك

----------


## دموع الغصون

اليوم 


متى آخر مره 

تعلمت درس جديد بالحياة

----------


## محمد العزام

كل يوم بتعلم 



متى اخر مرة راقبت\راقبتي اعمالك اليومية

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

قبل ما اخطب 
متى اخر مرة لبست فيها بنطلون مو من اختيارك

----------


## &روان&

ولا مرة

متى اخر مرة حكيت تلفون 2 واكتر

----------


## محمد العزام

من زماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااان 



متى اخر مرة حاولت تتصنع بالحكي لترضي الطرف المقابل

----------


## دموع الغصون

وليه لاتصنع عمرينه لا رضي 



متى آخر مره حسيت حالك مبسوط كتير

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*اليوم طبعاً . . 

متى آخر  مره . . حاولت تصلح بين إثنين ؟؟*

----------


## دموع الغصون

نادراً ما بدخل بين تنين يمكن من شهرين


متى آخر مره مشيت تحت المطر

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مبارح الثلاثاء . . كنت أمشي بأسواق اربد ليلاً . . وكان الجوو هادئ ورائع جداً . . 

وانتـ/ ــي  . . نفس السؤال ؟؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

مبارح 


متى آخر مره شريت هديه لحد

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

*الاسبوع الماضي لاختي

متى اخر مرة شحنت/ي تلفونك؟؟*

----------


## دموع الغصون

اليوم 



وانت ؟؟؟

----------


## &روان&

قبل ساعة
متى اخر مرة اكلت  كنافة ناعمة  ؟

----------


## محمد العزام

والله لسا مشتري بس لسا ما اكلت 



متى اخر مرة اطلعت على الساعة الي بايدك

----------


## &روان&

اصلا ما في بيدي ساعة ههههه

وانت؟

----------


## محمد العزام

ههههههههههههههههههههه وانا كمان مابلبس ساعة الا بالمناسبات 



طيب متى اخر مرة غيرتي ديكور بغرفتك

----------


## دموع الغصون

مبارح 

متى آخر مره حسيت بالحاجة  لشخص معين

----------


## محمد العزام

من فترة لفترة 


متى اخر مرة اتمنيت\ي  شي بالخيال

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

قبل الخطوبة 
وانت

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

مبارح

متى اخر مرة اشتريت/ي تياب؟؟؟

----------


## (dodo)

قبل اسبوع 
وانت/ي

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*قبل ثلاث ايام . . 

متى اخر مره صلحت سيارتكـ ؟؟*

----------


## (dodo)

بس اجيبها او بس اعرف اسوق اصلا 
متى اخر مرة مشيت تحت المطر

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*يوم الثلاثاء الماضي . . 

وانت ؟؟*

----------


## محمد العزام

قبل يومين 

متى اخر مرة اتوقعت شي وصار بالفعل معك

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*اليوم ،، 

متى اخر مره حسيت فيهآآ انه بدك تحكي شي وخايف تحكيه .؟*

----------


## محمد العزام

من زمان 



متى اخر مرة حسيت بشي طموح كبير جواتك

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

والله من يومين تقريبا 
متى اخر مرة حسيت فيها انك حاب تفش غلك بشخص ما

----------


## (dodo)

من ربع ساعة
متى اخر مرة فتحت ياهو

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*قبل اسبوع 

متى آخر مرة شربت قهوه . . !!*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*اليوم الظهر ،، 

متى اخر مره ندمت فيهآآ .؟*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*كل شخص فينا يندم على أخطاء يرتكبها ,, لكن المهم هو أن لا نعود لتلكـ الأخطاء .. 

متى آخر مرة .. كنت نعسان .

*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*كأنو اليوم ،،

متى اخر مره طلعت فيها من النت .؟*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*كمان شوي بدي اطلع لاني نعسان .

متى اخر مره نمت بكير ..*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*صارلي فتره انام بكير ،،

متى اخر مره فضفضت فيها لحد .؟*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
اليوم لـ صديق الروح 


متى آخر مره ركبت ماوس للاب ؟؟


*

----------


## محمد العزام

بطلت استخدم الماوس


متى اخر مرة اتنفست فيها هوا نقي

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

التلاتاء الماضي

متى اخر مرة اشتريت تياب جداد فيها؟؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
اخر مره شريت فيها اواعي جديده يوم الخميس 


متى آخر مره 
عملت كشف حساب ؟؟



*

----------


## محمد العزام

من زمان 


متى اخر مرة شربت قهوة باردة

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
اغلب المرات بشربها بارده 


متى آخر مره اكلت كبسه ؟؟؟



*

----------


## محمد العزام

يييييييييييييييييييي من زمان ما اكلت من اسبوع 




متى اخر مرة اكلت تفاح وموز

----------


## اليتيم العماني

من زمان بعيد .

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

وين السؤال؟؟

متى اخر مرة اكت/اكلتي كيك فيها؟؟

----------


## (dodo)

اليوم
متى اخر مرة شربت شاي

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

هسع 
متى اخر مرة طلعت مشوار

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*مش ذاكر . . 

متى اخر مره كنت بردان رغم انك كنت لابس مليح*

----------


## محمد العزام

قبل شوي 


متى اخر مرة اتمعنت بالشتا وهو بينزل

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
هلا من شوي 

متى آخر مره نرفزت طفل زغير 

*

----------


## محمد العزام

من اسبوع 


متى اخر مرة اطلعت بوجه طفل صغير وهو ضل ساكت ويطلع فيك

----------


## اليتيم العماني

منذ برهة من الزمن .

متى خرجت منك ابتسامة لا شعورية ؟

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

مبارح مع محمد 
متى شعرت بالبرد

----------


## معاذ ملحم

حالياً . . ايدي بردانه 

متى آخرة مرة أكلت كنافه . .

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*ما بحبها كثير ،، 

متى اخر مره زرت جامعتك .؟*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

تقريبا من قبل شهر . . 

بس احتمال هالفتره هاي اطلع لانو بدهم يعطوني شهاده تقدير . . هسا تذكروها . . ههههه

متى اخر مره لزقت جنب الصوبة { التدفئه }

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*حاليآ جنب الصوبه،،

متى اخر مره اكلت فيهآآ .؟*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

قبل شوي . . أكلت مشاوي لحمة . . نيالي .

متى آخر مرة شربت شاي .

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*قبل مبارح ،،

آآخر مره قررت تنسى فيها .؟*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
اكيد دائما بنقرر ننسى كتير شغلات او نتناسى 


متى آخر مره شريت مناكير ؟؟


*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

من شهر بحفلة خطبتي 
متى اخر مرة شفت/ي صاحبة عزيزة عليك/ي

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
كلّ يوم 

متى آخر مره فتحت المسن



*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

والله هلا فاتحه بحكي مع حمودة 
وانت/ي

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
فاتح على طول 

متى آخر مره هديت حد ورده 






*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

من شيء اسبوعين 
متى اخر مرة شربتي نسكافيه

----------


## محمد العزام

مابشربها 



متى اخر مرة اطلعت على نفسك بالمراية

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

اليوم المسا

متى اخر مرة التقيت/ي بحد مصادفة وكان الك زمان مو شايفه/يته؟؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
اليوم 


و أنت ؟؟



*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

من زماااااااااااااان 
وانت/ي

----------


## محمد العزام

من زمان 


متى اخر مرة اتمنيت شي بداخلك وماتحقق

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

اليوم

متى اخر مرة تصورت صورة جديدة؟؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

قبل اسبوعين 


متى اخر مرة طلعت صور لالك واتفرجت عليهم

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

الخميس الماضي

متى اخر مرة شعرت/ي بالحنين لشيء ما؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

يمكن قبل شهر 



متى اخر مرة اتمشيت في الظلام

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

ولا مرة 
متى اخر مرة سهرت وطولت بالسهر للصبح

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

مممممم..... قبل فترة 
متى اخر مرة اكلت/ي مجدرة؟؟؟؟  :Icon29:

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
يمكن من سنه 



متى آخر مره فرمتت جهازك 

*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

ممممممم.... اظن بشهر 9
متى اخر مرة مسكت/ي ورقة وكتبت/ي؟؟؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

من يومين 


متى اخر مرة اتذكرتك انك ناسي شي بحياتك

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
هلا من تواني 


متى آخر مره شربت قهوه ؟؟؟ 

*

----------


## محمد العزام

هيني بشرب 



متى اخر مرة زعلت على شي

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

قبل كم يوم

متى اخر مرة طلعت/ي مع العائلة؟؟

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

قبل اسبوع رحنا على خالتي مع خطيبي 
متى اخر مرة صدر منك خطا واعتذرت عنه

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

ممممم..... ما بتزكر

متى اخر مرة غيرت/ي تلفونك؟؟؟

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

منذ سنتين...
.
وأنت؟

----------


## محمد العزام

من شهرين 



متى اخر مرة اتذكرت الاطلال

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

من زمان 
متى اخر مرة اكلت فيها بيتزا ؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*زمان ،، 

متى اخر مره زرتي جامعتكـ .؟*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

من لما تخرجت 
انت/ي متى زرتيها

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

بشهر 11
بس احتمال ارجع الاربعاء زورها 

متى اخر مرة اكلت/ي بره البيت؟؟؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*الاربعاء الماضي ،،

اخر مره طلعت مع صحابكـ او صاحباتكـ .؟*

----------


## محمد العزام

من زمان 


متى اخر مرة حققت هدف كنت بتسعى لاله

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
اليوم 

متى آخر مره خبيت  شي سر كبير عن حد بتعزه 


*

----------


## محمد العزام

من شهرين تقريبا 



متى اخر مرة حكيت سر كبير لشخص بتعزه

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
من اسبوعين 


متى آخر مره غنيت بصوت عالي ؟؟


*

----------


## محمد العزام

اليوم بالشغل غنيت لزبون هههههههههههههههه


متى اخر مرة صرخت بصوت عالي

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

*مممم.... زمان 

متى اخر مرة سمعت/ي لفيروز؟؟؟*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

كل يوم الصبح بسمع وبصحى على صوت فيروز لاني حاطها نغمة رنين لتلفوني 
متى اخر مرة سامحت شخص على غلطة ضايقتك كثيرا

----------


## محمد العزام

من زمان 


متى اخر مرة نمت وانت بتسمع قران

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
مبارح 


متى آخر مره حسيت حد براقبك 
*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

ما عمرها صارت معي
وانت/ي

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
هلا 

متى آخر مره اكلت ملوخيه 
*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

والله اليوم طبختها غداء للاهل 
متى اخر مرة شعرت بيها للبرد

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
اليوم الظهر كان الجو كتير برد 


متى آخر مره كشفت كذب احده 

*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

قبل يومين 
متى اخر مرة طخيت حد فيهم

----------


## محمد العزام

الله يبعدنا عن الطخ 


متى اخر مرة شفت حادث قدامك

----------


## (dodo)

قبل شهر وانا مروحة من الجامعة 
متى اخر مرة انقطعت عندكم الكهربا فجأة

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
مو مزكره بس من فتره قريبه


متى آخر مره كبيت شي على اواعيك بالغلط 

*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

ممممم... مبارح لما كنت بالجامعه كنت ماسكه كاسة القهوة ونكب علي شوي

متى اخر مرة شفت حلم تمنيت/ي لو يصير حقيقة؟؟؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
من زمان 


متى آخر مره زعلت وانت عامد متعمد 
*

----------


## محمد العزام

من زمان 


متى اخر مرة زعلك شخص ورجع راضاك لحاله

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

مممممم..... ما بتزكر
متى اخر مرة اطلعت فيها على السماء؟؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

اليوم طلعت الشمس شوي واطلعت فيها



متى اخر مرة حطيت موعد تذكير على موبايلك

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
من اسبوع 



متى آخر مره حضرت فترة اطفال او كرتون


*

----------


## محمد العزام

قبل اسبوع 



متى اخر مرة مسكت الريموت وبحثت عن قناه

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
اليوم وطلعو بطاريات خالصين ههههههههههههه

متى آخر مره حسيت حظك أسود

*

----------


## محمد العزام

امبارح واليوم 

وانت ...انتي

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

مبارح....
متى اخر مرة حققت شي انت/ي بترغب/ي فيه؟؟؟

----------


## &روان&

من زمان

وانت؟

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

من شهرين 
متى اخر مرة دمعت عينك على شخص كنت تحبه

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

*اليوم

متى اخر مرة حسيت انك مظلوم؟؟*

----------


## محمد العزام

من فترة اسبوع تقريبا 


متى اخر مرة حسيت حالك ظالم

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

*ظلمت حد من زماااااااااااااااان
بس قبل فترة حسيت اني ظلمت حالي

متى اخر مرة حد عاتبك؟*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

قبل ساعة 
وانت/ي

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

مش متذكر بصراحة...
متى آخر مرة ركضت؟ ووين؟ وليش؟

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

من يومين ، حولين البيت ، رياضة 
متى اخر مرة زعلت منك امك

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

*الاتنين هيهيهي 
متى اخر مرة حضرت/ي فلم؟؟؟*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
مو مزكره 


متى آخر مره عملت لحد بلوك 

*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*ما بعمل بلوكـ ,,

متى آخر مره وصلت منطقة الحدود الاردنيه لأي دولة مجاورة . .*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*تقريبآآ قبل 5 اشهر لمآ كنا نروح على طريق جابر ،،

اخر مره زعلت فيهآ من حد .؟*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

الاسبوع الماضي.... بس انا بسرعة برضى  :Icon4: 

متى اخر مرة حد قدملك مساعده؟؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

المساعدة قد تكون بمجرد كلمة 

واذا كانت كذلك فكل يوم هناك من يساعدني 



متى اخر مرة حسيت بتعب جسدي

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

الاسبوع الماضي

متى اخر مرة حملت/ي طفل بين ايديك/ي؟؟

----------


## &روان&

الاسبوع الماضي

متى اخر مرة طنشت حدا برن عليك؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
اليوم الصبح 

متى آخر مره رن موبايلك 


*

----------


## &روان&

قبل شوي

متى اخر مرة غيرت خطك؟

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

*اول سنه بالجامعه يعني قبل 4 سنين 

متى اخر مرة سافرت/ي فيها؟؟؟*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
الصيفيه الماضيه 


متى آخر مره قررت تلغي وجود حد من حياتك
*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

من زمان من شيء 3 اشهر 
وانت/ي

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
مابعرف يمكن هالايام 



متى آخر مره حكيت مع صديق قديم الك سنوات مو حاكي معه 

*

----------


## محمد العزام

من زمان 


متى اخر مرة اتمشيت لفترة نص ساعة لوحدك

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
اليوم بس مو نص ساعه 5 د


متى آخر مره ركبت بسكليت 


*

----------


## محمد العزام

من زماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان 
بيني وبينك كنت اخاف من ركبته هههههههههههههههه


متى اخر مرة اشتريت هدية لطفل

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

والله قبل خطبتي بايام يعني قبل شهرين اشتريت لرهف فستان 
متى اخر مرة بوست يد الوالدة

----------


## &روان&

قبل يومين

متى اخر مرة رن رقم غريب عليك؟

----------


## محمد العزام

قبل يومين 


متى اخر مرة اتاخرت عن موعد مهم لالك

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

الاتنين وبالنهاية ما قدرت روح  :Frown: 

متى اخر مرة درست/ي فيها حد؟؟؟

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

من شهرين 
وانت/ي

----------


## (dodo)

من اسبوع 
متى اخر مرة غيّرت رنة تليفونك 

❊❊❊❊❊❊

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

*قبل شي اسبوع
متى اخر مرة شحنت/ي تلفونك رصيد؟؟؟*

----------


## محمد العزام

خطي الاورانج يمكن من شهر 
خط الامنية فاتورة 


متى اخر مرة غيرت نغمة لتلفونك

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

من اسبوعين

متى اخر مرة فصل النت عندكم؟؟؟

----------


## &روان&

ييييييي والله الو فترة منيحة شغال اللهم لا حسد

متى اخر مرة اكلت فلافل؟

----------


## محمد العزام

امبارح 


متى اخر مرة فلوزت

----------


## (dodo)

الحمدلله الي من الشتوية الماضية ما فلوزت 
متى اخر مرة اكلت عوامة

----------


## &روان&

قبل شوي شونسيتي  يا دودو

متى اخر مرة نفخت بلون ؟

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

زمااااااااااان

متى اخر مرة لعبت/ي العاب فيديو؟؟؟

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

من زمان 
متى اخر مرة مرضت/ي فيها

----------


## محمد العزام

قبل اسبوعين 


متى اخر مرة زرت دكتور

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

من زمان 
وانت/ي

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

*السنة الماضية 

متى اخر مرة غيرت صورت profile على facebook؟؟؟*

----------


## Sc®ipt

يمكن من 4 سنين او 5 سنين

----------


## هلا

متى اخر مره كذبت فيها ع حدا ؟

----------


## محمد العزام

يمكن كل يوم بنكذب بحياتنا 



متى اخر مرة اتعمدت تجرح حد

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

*ما بتعمد اعمل هيك شي

متى اخر مرة احرجت حد بكلامك؟*

----------


## Sc®ipt

*مبارح العصر قبل ما اروح من الشركة

متى اخر مرة حبيت تكون لحالك ؟؟*

----------


## &روان&

دايما بحب اكون لوحدي

متى اخر مرة رن عليك حدا مزعج؟

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

*قبل تقريبا" اسبوع

متى اخر مرة بعتت/ي مسج؟؟؟*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
مبارح 


متى آخر مره شربت شاي


*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

*اليوم الصبح

متى اخر مرة زرت/ي حد؟؟؟*

----------


## (dodo)

الجمعة الّي راحت 
متى اخر مرة  نزلت/ي عالسوق

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
مبارح المسا 

متى آخر مره حد مننك بشي ؟؟؟

*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

*السنة الماضية

متى اخر مرة ظليت/ي لوحدك بالبيت؟؟؟*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
اليوم 


متى آخر مره قررت شي وطلع غلط ؟؟؟


*

----------


## Sc®ipt

*اليوم

متى اخر مرة تمنيت ترجع فيها طفل ؟؟*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

*مممم... زمان

متى اخر مرة حبيت/ي لو شي يوم يتكرر حتى تغير/ي فيه شي؟؟*

----------


## مادلين

من سنة وان شالله ما تتكرر

متى اخر مرى زرت المشفى

----------


## Sc®ipt

*قبل شهرين تقريباً

متى اخر مرة تحممت من الشتا*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

*ممممم.... السنة الماضية

متى اخر مرة مشيت/ي تحت المطر؟؟؟*

----------


## Sc®ipt

*مبارح :\

متى اخر مرة كنت مبسوط جدا جدا ؟؟*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
يوم الاربعاء 


متى آخر مره تمنيت تفقد الوعي شي شهرين تلات 

*

----------


## محمد العزام

كل اسبوع 


متى اخر مرة نمت يومين بدون ماتصحى فيهم

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

ما صارت معي ولا مرة

----------


## (dodo)

متى اخر مرة اكلت ذرة

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

*زماااان
متى اخر مرة كتبت بحبر اسود؟؟*

----------


## Sc®ipt

*قبل دقيقتين

متى اخر مرة ما كنت فاضي توكل ؟؟*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
اليوم 


متى آخر مره عملت شي وندمت عليه ؟؟

*

----------


## (dodo)

مممممممم زماااان 
متى اخر مرة قطفت وردة

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

*زماااااااااان انا بيجيني الورد مقطوف 

متى اخر مرة اشتريت/ي ورد؟؟؟*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
الخميس الماضي


متى آخر مره دخلت للمنتدى وكان في تفاعل 

*

----------


## محمد العزام

من زمان 



متى اخر مرة حبيت تشارك بالمنتدى بشكل جدي

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

*اغلب الاحيان

متى اخر مرة كانت غرفتك معجوئة.؟..؟؟؟؟*

----------


## Sc®ipt

*اليوم الصبح

متى اخر مرة شبعت نوم ؟؟*

----------


## &روان&

امبارح 

متى اخر مرة عصبت؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
من شهر تقريباً 

متى آخر مره تكاسلت عن عمر شي واجب عائلي 

*

----------


## محمد العزام

من اسبوع 

متى اخر مرة اطلعت لى حالك بالمراية وابتسمت

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
الجنون فنون اليوم الصبح 


متى آخر مره عملت شي سلبي بحياتك ؟؟


*

----------


## محمد العزام

من اسبوع يمكن 


متى اخر مرة اتمنيت شي بينك وبين حالك وكان فوق طاقتك

----------


## Sc®ipt

*من سنة تقريباً

متى اخر مرة طلعت رحلة و غيرت جو و كنت مبسوط ؟؟*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

*السنة الماضية

متى اخر مرة اتغديت/ي بره البيت؟؟*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
اليوم 
متى آخر مره طلعت مشوار مع الشله ؟؟


*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

الي من فترة

متى أخر مرة دايئك حد بكلامه؟؟

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

مبارح 
متى اخر مرة طنشت حد بتحبه كتير

----------


## محمد العزام

من فترة بعيدة تقريبا 


متى اخر مرة التقيت بانسان كنت تحبه وجها لوجه

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

قبل اسبوع

متى أخر مرة حسيت انه حد غلط بحقك؟

----------


## &روان&

مممممم قبل شهر

متى اخر مرة اكلت سمك ؟

----------


## محمد العزام

قبل اسبوع 


متى اخر مرة دندنت باغنية بينك وبين حالك

----------


## &روان&

ههههههه  دايما 

متى اخر مرة  شحنت رصيد

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

*الشهر الماضي

متى اخر مرة كان رصيدك 000000*

----------


## محمد العزام

من فترة طويلة 


متى اخر مرة حسيت باللامبالاه

----------


## &روان&

دايما  هههههههه

متى اخر مرة عملت شاي

----------


## دموع الغصون

_من يومين 



متى آخر مره حكيت مع صديق قديم_

----------


## &روان&

من زمان 
وانت؟

----------


## Sc®ipt

*الأسبوع الماضي

متى اخر مرة كنت مسطل من النعس و مش قادر تنام لأنه عندك اشغال لازم تخلصها ؟؟*

----------


## عزف الآمنيات

*اليوم .. 

اخر مره ندمت فيها على شيء .؟*

----------


## محمد العزام

راح مفهوم الندم من حياتي 


متى اخر مرة قدمت شي وما اخذت مقابل هالشي

----------


## Sc®ipt

*قبل اسبوع 

متى اخر مرة حسيت انك جاي عبالك تكسر كل شي بيجي قدامك*

----------


## تحية عسكريه

كل يوم تقريبا 

متى أخر حكيت / حكيتي مع صديقي غالي عقلبك؟

----------


## Sc®ipt

*قبل يومين

متى اخر مرة صحيت من النوم مش جاي عبالك تعمل اشي ؟؟*

----------


## دموع الغصون

اليوم 


متى آخر مره اجى ببالك تشيك على كل حساباتك وميلاتك بالنت

----------


## Sc®ipt

*كل يوم

متى اخر مرة فكرت تلغي حسابك بالفيسبوك (اذا عندك حساب) ؟؟*

----------


## عزف الآمنيات

*اليوم . .

آخر مره حاسبت فيهآ نفسك .؟*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

*دائما"

اخر مرة حسيت انك مظلوم؟*

----------


## محمد العزام

من فترة لفترة بحس بهالشي

متى اخر مرة عملت شي حسيت انه شي مجنون ِ

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

*السنة الماضية وبتمنى لو ما عملته

متى أخر مرة حسيت انه في شي غلط؟*

----------


## Sc®ipt

*ممممممممممم الآن

متى اخر مرة سهرت طول الليل لحتى طلع الصبح ؟؟*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

*السبت 
متى أخر مرة ضاع منك شي غالي عليك/ي؟؟؟*

----------


## محمد العزام

من زمان 


متى اخر مرة اتفرجت على صور لالك

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
هلا من شوي كنت بفلتر بالموبايل 


متى آخر مره فلترت موبايلك 

*

----------


## محمد العزام

قبل اسبوع 


متى اخر مرة اتمشيت لوحدك لفترة طويله

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

*اليوم
متى اخر مرة حسيت انه الكون مو واسعك من الفرحة؟*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
من كم اسبوع 

متى آخر مره سمعت لكاظم 


*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

اليوم
متى أخر مرة طنشت حد؟؟؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
اليوم المغرب 


متى آخر مره عملت شي وانت عارف انه غلط 


*

----------


## محمد العزام

كل فترة 


متى اخر مره اخذت شي مش من حقكك

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
اليوم اخدت " تفاح سكري " من بيت جيرانا 

متى  آخر مره اكلت فيها كرز

*

----------


## محمد العزام

من زمان لاني مابحبه 



متى اخر مره شربت عصير فريز

----------


## &روان&

مين هاد هههههههههههههه
من سنة تقريبا
متى اخر مرة حضرت حفلة

----------


## Sc®ipt

*مش عارف بس من سنين ما حضرت حفلات

متى اخر مرة حسيت حالك عملت اشي ما حدا بقدر يعمله ؟؟*

----------


## محمد العزام

مابتذكر 


متى اخر مره اتمشيت ساعه متواصله

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
اليوم العصر 


متى آخر مره كتبت على ايدك شي ملاحظه 

*

----------


## محمد العزام

بالمدارس بس

متى اخر مره اتمنيت وبالفعل اتحقق

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
من زمان 
متى آخر مره فقدت ثقتك بشخص 


*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

*مممممممم.... من ايام الجامعه

متى أخر مرة حسيت انه في حد متغير عليك؟؟*

----------


## عزف الآمنيات

*من اكمن يوم . .
متى آخر مره قررت فيهآ تغير من اسلوبكـ .؟*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
من 20/6 

متى آخر مره تجمدت مشاعرك 
*

----------

